# Check It Out The Xda Flame!



## S1MB4D (May 5, 2007)

HERE

http://www.seeo2.com/product/XdaFlame/template/XdaFlameFeatures.vm

WTF IS IT COMING TO THE UK?


----------



## uniqueboy (May 5, 2007)

Looks cool, but no GPS?


----------



## hdubli (May 6, 2007)

Only for Asia


----------



## wildsetup (May 6, 2007)

*good/nogood*

Good
3.6” TFT VGA LCD

NO good
Dimensions: Approx. 126(L) x 74(W) x17.5(T) mm; Weight with battery: 190g

But: who is the manifacturer?

w_s


----------



## S1MB4D (May 6, 2007)

*for petes sake!*



hdubli said:


> Only for Asia

Click to collapse



WHAT!!!!!!

O and it is made by Asus!


----------



## Tabbe (May 9, 2007)

S1MB4D said:


> WHAT!!!!!!
> 
> O and it is made by Asus!

Click to collapse



nope
arima communication
its a gd pda phone
big is the idea as i find nowadays pda is hard to c!
tatsdiy.com got a TV OUT demo on its site


----------



## ianpac (May 11, 2007)

*At last!*

Official launch date is May 15.

I see this unit as being the long awaited upgrade to my XDA2, the dimensions are very similar but it is lightyears ahead in all specs and blows away the competition.  This is what htc should have been working on instead of moving its product line towards a smartphone design.

O2 asia said they would offer a free upgrade to WM6 once they have tested it.

The USB OTG will be a huge benefit, meaning this PPC will no longer be tied to synchronization with a PC - you can use it with USB flash drives, printers, cameras etc.

IMHO, this is the best all round package you can currently buy and well worth importing it if you want a XDA2 replacement.  The presentation is a bit disappointing though, pretty bland but everything else is spot on.


----------



## lmf_slacker (May 14, 2007)

its available in Singapore already, priced currently at SGD1498


----------



## kdskamal (May 14, 2007)

lmf_slacker said:


> its available in Singapore already, priced currently at SGD1498

Click to collapse



hmm, IMHO, that looks like cheap launch price as compared to what HTC universal debuted there


----------



## Ultimate Chicken (May 14, 2007)

It's the only PDA I know with an embedded dedicated graphics card. Here are the specs (at the store):

Memory: 128MB RAM (DUDE!), 2112MB ROM
Processor: 520mhz PXA270 (um.) 
Band: Triband GSM, 3.5G
Connectivity: BT2.0, Wifi B/G, Consumer-level IR(DA)
Graphics: Nvidia GoForce 5500 (not to be confused with the GeForce Go used in Laptops, but this will help A LOT.)
Features: 
USB (OTG!)
TV-Out
SRS-Audio
microSD slot (why not a standard SD? <_<)

And that's that. My only complaint is that ve haff no FM Radio - I'm not too hot about GPS yet - but methinks an iTech Clip should solve that... >_>

Anyone wants to donate $1500? -.-


----------



## kdskamal (May 14, 2007)

Ultimate Chicken said:


> My only complaint is that ve haff no FM Radio

Click to collapse



It has FM radio


----------



## Ultimate Chicken (May 15, 2007)

<_< ok, I just went back to the store. Mentioned nowhere on the brochure or flyer at all. It's something that's marketable so I don't see why it won't be mentioned unless it's not there.


----------



## Mikee4fun (May 15, 2007)

I think its rediculous that they release it without WM6. I am sure they will offer an upgrade path though. Sweet phone...


----------



## ecsk2 (May 16, 2007)

I was getting ready to get it when I noticed there is no EGPRS 
Living in GSM 3G deprived NA and being quite ok with EGPRS (but not GPRS) speeds I can live with that, but as far as I can tell there is no EGPRS on this one 

I know sometimes manufacturers will just say GPRS and it includes both EDGE and GPRS but I have a feeling that this is not the case with the Flame?

AFAIK EGPRS is a SW thing only, so would a hack be thinkable?

Is this not an HTC made device or?


----------



## debonairone (May 16, 2007)

*FM Radio w/RDS*



Ultimate Chicken said:


> It's the only PDA I know with an embedded dedicated graphics card. Here are the specs (at the store):
> 
> Memory: 128MB RAM (DUDE!), 2112MB ROM
> Processor: 520mhz PXA270 (um.)
> ...

Click to collapse




You must have missed this part....

Audio: 
Speakerphone
                   Stereo speaker
                   SRS WOW HD (surround sound experience)
                   FM Radio with RDS function


----------



## eprana (May 16, 2007)

I think I will wait for

ETEN Glofiish X800 

Specification:
# Windows Mobile 6 Professional
# 400Mhz 32bit Samsung SC32442 CPU (= XScale PXA270 CPU @ 520MHz)
# 128MB ROM, 64MB RAM
# VGA (480x640) Touchscreen
# GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GSM1900, UMTS2100
# CSD, GPRS, EDGE, UMTS, HSDPA
# SDIO, microSD, TransFlash
# WiFi: 802.11b, 802.11g
# GPS: SiRF Star III , 20 channels
# Bluetooth 2.0
# 2 Megapixel primary camera
# Front mounted VGA camera for Video calling
# 1530 mAh Lithium Polymer Battery
# 113.5x60.5x15.8 mm
# FM radio
# 160 grams

due out late August 2007


----------



## ecsk2 (May 17, 2007)

eprana said:


> I think I will wait for
> 
> ETEN Glofiish X800

Click to collapse



Although..the X800 has almost one inch smaller screen


----------



## Ultimate Chicken (May 17, 2007)

^ And internal memory, including system RAM, beat the pants off pretty much everything except the Dopod U1000. About the only thing it loses out to the X800 is the GPS. 



> You must have missed this part....
> 
> Audio:
> Speakerphone
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't, I mentioned "SRS Sound", and I refuse to quote stereo speaker and speakerphone since those are pretty much part and parcel of PPCs since 2002. As for FM Radio, yeah, my bad. I've since confirmed that it has an FM radio, but it's just not mentioned in the fliers. Rock on <_<


----------



## ecsk2 (May 17, 2007)

Ultimate Chicken said:


> ^ And internal memory, including system RAM, beat the pants off pretty much everything except the Dopod U1000. About the only thing it loses out to the X800 is the GPS.

Click to collapse



Dopod U100 is such a large and akward device though, I've had an O2 and iMate branded one but don't want one again...


----------



## hellogts (May 19, 2007)

Have been using it for nearly a week. Here's my impression:
- It's big, but not too big for shirt and jeans pocket (without any case)
- Sturdy made - much much better than the XDA trion, which is my last machine.
- Quite responsive, above average, but see battery
- Not many bundled software - no backup, UI tweak,launcher etc. and I don't like the task manager (O2 menu); it does have a better alarm and a basic wireless manager though
- Not enough buttons! (2 side buttons on the left; +/- button and camera button on the right; L/R softkeys + start and ok buttons + Call/Cancel buttons in the front) That's it.  No jog dial, no calendar / contact buttons, no hold button
- Auto-focus camera with led. One word - SWEET 
- 128mb RAM and 2 gig rom ... finally, this people have some sense
- Battery life, now this can be a problem.  The PXA family is not known for its battery saving ability (I think the samsung 400 is better), and with a huge screen and ram to boot, I'm sure if you use the performance setting (520 mhz) and use it a lot (gaming, wireless), it won't last for even a day.  It is highly recommended that you use programmes like XCPU scalar to scale the the speed to 208 when the machine is idle, and max it at 416 (which is enough for most programmes).  Then the battery life will be acceptable.
- Bluetooth, crap.  Not entirely O2's fault, but how come after so many years MS(uxK) still can't get it right!?  I used to own the XDAIIs and the broadcom stack is much better.  I tried iTech and Jarba - the call part is ok but the music part is still not done right.  Let's hope with the WM6 upgrade things will be better. 

Casio A-10 > Casio E250 > Mio 338 > Asus 620BT > Loox720 > XDAIIs > Asus P525 > iPAC 6818 > XDA Trion > O2 Flame


----------



## ecsk2 (May 19, 2007)

hellogts said:


> Have been using it for nearly a week.
> Casio A-10 > Casio E250 > Mio 338 > Asus 620BT > Loox720 > XDAIIs > Asus P525 > iPAC 6818 > XDA Trion > O2 Flame

Click to collapse



If you are an owner of the XDA Flame can you let me know if it DOES or does NOT have EGPRS support? PLEASE!


----------



## hellogts (May 19, 2007)

Well, the thing is... I don't know.  I get conflicted info. on this.  Some say it has, some say it hasn't.  In the settings, phone, band selection, it allows you to choose 3G, *2.5G*, or automatic. 2.5G is EDGE right?  I might someday install GPRS monitor to see if the speed is EDGE.


----------



## X_Farhad (May 20, 2007)

nope, 2.75G is EDGE! i can't believe this


----------



## ecsk2 (May 20, 2007)

hellogts said:


> Well, the thing is... I don't know.  I get conflicted info. on this.  Some say it has, some say it hasn't.  In the settings, phone, band selection, it allows you to choose 3G, *2.5G*, or automatic. 2.5G is EDGE right?  I might someday install GPRS monitor to see if the speed is EDGE.

Click to collapse



Well if you have the device you should have the manual? I'm sure it mentions it in the technical part of the manual?

Please let me know as if it DOES have edge I'd get one for sure..


----------



## Ultimate Chicken (May 20, 2007)

Guys, he won't be able to tell. The E signal (for Edge) is pretty rare around the places this phone has been released. In Singapore, for example, only Starhub supports EDGE, and coverage is spotty because SH was never that serious about it.


----------



## ecsk2 (May 20, 2007)

Ultimate Chicken said:


> Guys, he won't be able to tell. The E signal (for Edge) is pretty rare around the places this phone has been released. In Singapore, for example, only Starhub supports EDGE, and coverage is spotty because SH was never that serious about it.

Click to collapse



Well first of all these phones are being offered to customers worldwide by independent sellers already, so technically this owner could be anywhere. Secondly yes it is relatively hard to determine from the device alone if it has egprs support or not, my question obviously is towards the documentation included with the device.


----------



## thierryb (May 23, 2007)

On the doc, they just speak about wcdma and gprs but no edge or egprs


----------



## ecsk2 (May 25, 2007)

thierryb said:


> On the doc, they just speak about wcdma and gprs but no edge or egprs

Click to collapse



Any numbers or speed indication in conjunction with the GPRS? Since Egprs is only a soft update from GPRS.


----------



## Menneisyys (May 25, 2007)

hellogts said:


> I used to own the XDAIIs and the broadcom stack is much better.  I tried iTech and Jarba - the call part is ok but the music part is still not done right.  Let's hope with the WM6 upgrade things will be better.

Click to collapse



It won't - see my A2DP tests. You will either need to get compatible headphones (for example, Nokias) or hack the Widcomm stack on the device.


----------



## Menneisyys (May 25, 2007)

hellogts said:


> Well, the thing is... I don't know.  I get conflicted info. on this.  Some say it has, some say it hasn't.  In the settings, phone, band selection, it allows you to choose 3G, *2.5G*, or automatic. 2.5G is EDGE right?  I might someday install GPRS monitor to see if the speed is EDGE.

Click to collapse



2.5G = GPRS
2.75G = EDGE

Guys, is it *really* 3.5G (=HSDPA)??? The previous stats only talked about 3G (UMTS).


----------



## Menneisyys (May 25, 2007)

Did anyone try running OpenGL ES games / emulators??? PLEASE PLEASE give them a try and report back!!!

See their list at http://www.aximsite.com/boards/showthread.php?t=98674 (and also see http://www.pocketpcmag.com/blogs/in...et_jongg_3d_v5_a_video_h&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1 and http://www.pocketpcmag.com/blogs/in...ell_axim_x50v_x51v_users&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1 if interested).


----------



## ecsk2 (May 25, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> 2.5G = GPRS
> 2.75G = EDGE
> 
> Guys, is it *really* 3.5G (=HSDPA)??? The previous stats only talked about 3G (UMTS).

Click to collapse




Who is/was indicating 3.5G?


----------



## Tabbe (May 25, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> Did anyone try running OpenGL ES games / emulators??? PLEASE PLEASE give them a try and report back!!!
> 
> See their list at http://www.aximsite.com/boards/showthread.php?t=98674 (and also see http://www.pocketpcmag.com/blogs/in...et_jongg_3d_v5_a_video_h&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1 and http://www.pocketpcmag.com/blogs/in...ell_axim_x50v_x51v_users&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1 if interested).

Click to collapse



the pocketgba emulator only support video driver 2700G for axim
i try, if the option is on, no game will run on the flame
pocketgba needs to have support of 5500nvidia driver


----------



## Menneisyys (May 25, 2007)

Tabbe said:


> the pocketgba emulator only support video driver 2700G for axim
> i try, if the option is on, no game will run on the flame
> pocketgba needs to have support of 5500nvidia driver

Click to collapse



OIC. Could you please test other games? They are mostly OpenGL ES, not specifically 2700G. I'd really like to know whether already-existing 3D-enabled games run on the Flame.


----------



## Tabbe (May 26, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> OIC. Could you please test other games? They are mostly OpenGL ES, not specifically 2700G. I'd really like to know whether already-existing 3D-enabled games run on the Flame.

Click to collapse



can u provide me any game that you wish to run?
as i only try finalburn emulator on it. running good on it when i play street fighter. while 3d games that i test is only MicroQuad.CAB, isnt fantastic, maybe due to the game


----------



## Menneisyys (May 26, 2007)

Tabbe said:


> can u provide me any game that you wish to run?
> as i only try finalburn emulator on it. running good on it when i play street fighter. while 3d games that i test is only MicroQuad.CAB, isnt fantastic, maybe due to the game

Click to collapse



Neither FinalBurn nor MicroQuad are OpenGL ES-capable. See the list of OpenGL ES-capable games at http://www.aximsite.com/boards/showthread.php?t=98674 . For example, I'd really like to know how the OpenGL ES-enabled Call of Duty 2 runs on the Flame.


----------



## Tabbe (May 28, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> Neither FinalBurn nor MicroQuad are OpenGL ES-capable. See the list of OpenGL ES-capable games at http://www.aximsite.com/boards/showthread.php?t=98674 . For example, I'd really like to know how the OpenGL ES-enabled Call of Duty 2 runs on the Flame.

Click to collapse



I have tested out the games listed. none of them works on xda flame. the game wont run at all if you have the Intel 2700 version. 
while games without intel2700 works well


----------



## richardlai (May 28, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/O2-XDA-Flame-...oryZ3312QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

£699.00 LMAO


----------



## ecsk2 (May 29, 2007)

richardlai said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/O2-XDA-Flame-...oryZ3312QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> £699.00 LMAO

Click to collapse



Again we have "EDGE (Enhanced Data for Global Evolution)." stated in the listing...!?


----------



## shaileshashar (May 30, 2007)

Is the upgrade to WM6 confirmed for this phone ?
CNet Asia has released some press info from O2 but I am not sure.
Anybody heard this from O2 ?

Very imp consideration before buying this phone.


----------



## Tokyorob (May 30, 2007)

it's not the only one with Go Force 5500 my Sharp S01SH has it too (and a 800X480 screen)

Just wish it was better supported 



Ultimate Chicken said:


> It's the only PDA I know with an embedded dedicated graphics card. Here are the specs (at the store):
> 
> Memory: 128MB RAM (DUDE!), 2112MB ROM
> Processor: 520mhz PXA270 (um.)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ignar (May 30, 2007)

Ultimate Chicken said:


> It's the only PDA I know with an embedded dedicated graphics card. Here are the specs (at the store):
> 
> Memory: 128MB RAM (DUDE!), 2112MB ROM
> Processor: 520mhz PXA270 (um.)
> ...

Click to collapse




2112MB ROM? Hope it's not a typo


----------



## JamesManios (Jun 4, 2007)

I am also thinking about getting this phone and reading this thread there was talk about games not working?  Do regular games work, that would have worked for any other HTC-type phone?  I realize they might not be accelerated, I just want to make sure this thing isn't going to have compatibility problems with old stuff.

Also, are they any specific complied movie players, (like CorePlayer) that use the GoForce?  How is movie playback at full 640x480 with specific players and generic players?

The other XDA Atom style phones have a buzzing noise when in a call, (I think they are both my by Quanta or something like that), does the Flame have this buzz during a call?

Anything else that might stop me from getting one?


----------



## gogol (Jun 5, 2007)

No keyboard? 

is TomTom running fine?


----------



## try4deepak (Jun 9, 2007)

This is said to be a VGA mobile. The applications and games of QVGA doesn't work. Even if it works the resolutions r not good. Can someone discuss about this?

Onemoreting, I already bought this phone with WM5. How the O2 will give a free updation to WM6? Even if they give, how to get installed?

TomTom works stupendously....


----------



## S1MB4D (Jun 9, 2007)

*Hey*

how do you do a hard reset of the thing damn hard to do it!


----------



## try4deepak (Jun 9, 2007)

I never tried to hard reset till date. But, i guess it is easy. Some of our mates might know about it...


----------



## S1MB4D (Jun 9, 2007)

*lol*

any time now guys please


----------



## ecsk2 (Jun 9, 2007)

S1MB4D said:


> any time now guys please

Click to collapse



Any time now, what eactly?


----------



## S1MB4D (Jun 9, 2007)

how do you preform a hard reset on the flame i cant seem to get it done


----------



## sx1-doc (Jun 9, 2007)

*S1MB4D*

try to push the soft rest button with the stylus while holding the joystick up.

this works on my asus p525 ,maybe works on flame since the flame is an asus.


----------



## leek (Jun 10, 2007)

try4deepak said:


> This is said to be a VGA mobile. The applications and games of QVGA doesn't work. Even if it works the resolutions r not good. Can someone discuss about this?
> 
> Onemoreting, I already bought this phone with WM5. How the O2 will give a free updation to WM6? Even if they give, how to get installed?
> 
> TomTom works stupendously....

Click to collapse



I've had the Flame for about a day.

Most QVGA games work fine, with pixel doubling -- the 480x640 maintains the aspect ratio.

Red Sector 2112 flickers in its menus, but otherwise seems fine during regular play.

A pre-VGA, pre-WM5 version of Virtual Pool Mobile (1.06) works, but has no sound except for background music (edit: sound works fine now). I will try the VGA version later.

A bunch of chess / board games from WM2003SE era also work fine.

PocketTTY 1.10 works fine. I have not tried 2.0+ which support VGA.

Flame Pros:

 VGA 3.6" screen. I can't believe more phones aren't 3.5" or bigger.
 Composite video out. Finally I don't need to carry laptop for PowerPoint presentations.
 2 GB onboard flash and 128 MB RAM. Why didn't everyone think of that? 
 Built-in universal remote IR application (I turned off a restaurant's TV with it today and they didn't even know it).
 2 MP camera and LED flash. Works well in low light with or without LED flash.
 Fast. Must be that 128 MB RAM.
 O2 automatic updates. An application automatically downloads and installs updates. I have not actually registered yet (must pretend I'm from Asia/Pacific).
 Universal AC adapter w/ slide-out plugs.
 USB host and client modes.
 Ergonomic shape, with rubber grip.
Flame Cons:

 Low battery life. However, I hope Mugen and Lion Battery will eventually fix that.
 Small stylus. Feels fragile, although this can be corrected by getting heavier ones. Also short for large hands. Eventually, I might just get a case for the Flame with a separate stylus holder, and use my BA's stylus, leaving the Flame's as a spare.
 Stylus located underneath phone instead of on top.
 Micro-SD expansion slot only. However, this is mitigated by the 2 GB of built-in Flash and USB hosting capabilities.
 No EDGE?
*False* Flame Cons:

 Poor www/email applications. That's okay, since NetFront/Opera is better than PIE anyway, and there are multiple third party email applications available.
 No GPS. No problem, since you can get portable BT GPS (the size of a box of matches), and you won't be locked into one kind anyway. Also, always-on GPS in a phone raises privacy questions.
 Size too large. Fits fine in my pants pocket with or without a case. I've never understood the trend towards tiny smart/PDA phones in the last 2 years, or the large UMPCs/foldable PDAs which weigh like bricks, are too big for pockets, and whose keyboards are too small to use anyway. The Flame is the first evolutionary step forward since the Magician, although on a different line (non-HTC). Something like this should have been out 2 years ago.
 No WM6. You can always upgrade later, officially or not. What's so special about WM6 anyway? That sounds like the hype over Vista.
 Dim display. I've seen some people say this. However, it's not dim unless you set it dim. That's more a question of saving low battery life than any inherent dimness.
Flame TBD (will try later):

 EDGE: I will measure performance with a bandwidth meter, once I get other things settled in. In the "Advanced" connection settings, there's options for "Use software compression" and "Use IP header compression", but I doubt those will help.
 I will try CoPilot Live 5 (requires unregistering it from my BA first), but I expect it will work fine. I am waiting for CPL 7 to come out (I didn't like CPL 6).
 Will try some movies with TCPMP and see how they do with regular screen and TV out. Spending 5 minutes and doing nothing special (no drivers etc.), I get about 21 fps using raw framebuffer mode, which is slow.
 BT headset.
The Flame is the best to come out in 2+years. Unfortunately the iPhone might steal its thunder. The BA/Magician were great in their day -- I've used a BA up to now. The Universal was too heavy, big, and clunky. The Wizard, and all of its successors, was too small in screen size. I don't blame O2 for choosing Arima instead of HTC.


----------



## try4deepak (Jun 10, 2007)

Thnx leek!

But wer can we get the updates of O2 flame, if exists?

I came to know that O2 is suppose to comeout with a new mobile by the end of aug. with WM6. So, Can we expect some rom updation at that time?


----------



## fudgebottom (Jun 10, 2007)

*XDA Flame*

I've also purhcased an XDA Flame and working 100%, much better then my older XDAII. In both build quality and the screen is just WOOWW, you can make text SUPER small if you like and it's crisp as anything.

The phone also comes with some O2 applications that you can install at any time by running the "O2 AutoInstall" software.

Hear is a list/screen shots of the apps that come with the phone:

http://www.seeo2.com/product/XdaFlame/template/XdaFlameApplications.vm/n/value

http://www.seeo2.com/product/XdaFlame/template/XdaFlameApplications.vm/n/exclusive

So far so good...


Only question is where is the new section on XDA Developers for our XDA Flames?

Cheers
Fudge


----------



## leek (Jun 10, 2007)

> Only question is where is the new section on XDA Developers for our XDA Flames?

Click to collapse



That's up to the moderators / site maintainers.

Historically, despite its name being XDA-Devel and not HTC-Devel, XDA-Devel has only focused on HTC-manufactured phones.

In the past, all XDA phones were HTC phones, so this did not matter.

The Flame is manufactured by Arima Communications, not HTC (nor Asus nor Gigabyte, as some have speculated).

Personally, given how unique this phone is relative to others released right now, and given that many current and past HTC phone owners will use it, I think it deserves a forum of its own. I do *not* think that this will open the door for all kinds of non-HTC phones, and thus make XDA-Devel a general phone site, increasing noise and decreasing useful information.

Reasons a Flame forum would be okay:

 The Flame is an XDA phone, which does not make it deviate too much from "_XDA_-Developers".
 The Flame fills a niche unfilled for 2 years by any manufacturer -- a slim, portrait form-factor PDA phone with a VGA 3.6" screen.
 The platform on the Flame is similar to HTC devices -- WM 5.0+. The Flame is not a Symbian or iPhone device, for example. Therefore the software issues, for both users and developers, are similar to HTC phones.
 There will be many questions about upgrading and hacking the Flame, and XDA-Devel will be the best resource for that.
 The customer base of the Flame is similar to the customer base of HTC devices. A clueless Flame user who's never heard of or seen an HTC device is unlikely.
According to pdadb.net, the Flame is the only PDA phone which meets all of these requirements:

Has 3.2" or larger screen
Has VGA resolution
Supports Bluetooth
Does not have a fold-out keyboard (slide-out is okay)
These requirements aren't asking for much, are they?  And yet the Flame is the only one. Fortunately, it comes with many bonuses beyond meeting those simple requirements.

The Universal, Athena and upcoming Imate Ultimate 7150 have large VGA screens, but they have fold-out keyboards which, if you're like me, are useless (worst of both worlds: too small to use effectively; big enough to get in the way). I use a Stowaway BT keyboard when I need a real keyboard; otherwise I use the soft keyboard and stylus; these attached keyboards, even on my BA, are mostly useless (at least the BA hides it completely when you don't need it).

I vote for there to be a Flame forum.


----------



## leek (Jun 10, 2007)

> But wer can we get the updates of O2 flame, if exists?

Click to collapse



There is an *O2 Contact* application which downloads updates. I have not tried it much yet. I think you must register first, possibly with your serial number. It has a username/password field. I will try it some more later.



> I came to know that O2 is suppose to comeout with a new mobile by the end of aug. with WM6. So, Can we expect some rom updation at that time?

Click to collapse



I have no idea about O2's schedule or when WM6 will be available. However, even if O2 doesn't release it, people here will figure out a way to get WM6 on the Flame.


----------



## thierryb (Jun 10, 2007)

For hard reset, maintain the commanager button (left side, bottom) and the camera button (right side, bottom) and insert your pen in the soft reset hole. A special boot screen will appear asking you to confirm your action.


----------



## S1MB4D (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks! it worked!


----------



## thierryb (Jun 11, 2007)

Sure. It's in the doc, and I have already tested it.

I have contacted o2 Support. They have not confirmed the wm6 upgrade.

I have contacted them because I have some small issues.

1/ With some softwares, the screen is splited in different pieces, and the same result is displayed in each piece, and stretched. it is the case with garmin Que and NoniGPSPlot.
2/ Memory card is not always visible after a wakeup or a softreset, sometime I need to reinsert it. It could be ok most of the time except when I need to do a backup or a restore with sprite backup which do a softreset before.
3/ I have a lot of duplicate entries in the notification database. They are added after softreset. I need to do some cleaning regularly with sktools.
4/ Sometime, simtool kit applications are not displayed or hangs.

But all these issues are really minors compared to the features of this device.


----------



## ecsk2 (Jun 11, 2007)

leek said:


> [/LIST]
> According to pdadb.net, the Flame is the only PDA phone which meets all of these requirements:
> 
> Does not have a fold-out keyboard (slide-out is okay)

Click to collapse



Not having any keyboard is a requirement?


----------



## ecsk2 (Jun 11, 2007)

leek said:


> T
> The Flame is manufactured by Arima Communications, not HTC (nor Asus nor Gigabyte, as some have speculated).

Click to collapse



This what it seems contract builder has built (and/or will build?) some other interesting things too 

http://www.arimacomm.com.tw/English/capa01_b.html

http://www.arimacomm.com.tw/English/capa01_a.html

Find anything interesting in the list(s)?


----------



## thierryb (Jun 11, 2007)

Not having a keyboard was a requierement for me. It reduce the size and the weight and the price.


----------



## ecsk2 (Jun 11, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Not having a keyboard was a requierement for me. It reduce the size and the weight and the price.

Click to collapse



Ok heh, I can live without keyboard but def prefer having one.

If only the O2 Flame would have EDGE I'd be happy.


----------



## S1MB4D (Jun 11, 2007)

*EDGE*

i didnt mind not having EDGE as i mainly use WiFi, rarely ever used 3G. I have had the phone for about 1 week i have a few annoyances, these being the damn battery drains toooo quickly!!! i cant figure out how to backup and how to save the contacts on outlook! 

any one help with these?


Cool points being man the Graphics chip is AWESOME!!! get the new RC! for the TCPMP and set to raw with continuous zoom and it works like a charm! i upgraded from XDA 2i so may seem a little bit childish but sdmall improvements in my eyes have made a massive difference!


----------



## leek (Jun 12, 2007)

S1MB4D said:


> i didnt mind not having EDGE as i mainly use WiFi, rarely ever used 3G. I have had the phone for about 1 week i have a few annoyances, these being the damn battery drains toooo quickly!!! i cant figure out how to backup and how to save the contacts on outlook!
> 
> any one help with these?

Click to collapse



Well, it's supposed to have 2 GB of NVRAM, so I don't understand the need to back up your contacts that frequently. They shouldn't go away if the battery dies (this is WM 5.0+, where RAM and NVRAM are used properly for the first time; not like WM2003SE where the OS and contacts were stored in volatile RAM). But if you must, then use the micro-SD slot as storage. I forget the steps to change applications to use the Storage Card for storing contacts and such, but it was pretty simple. Or you can use ActiveSync to back up your contacts and other things.

(PS. I use NVRAM to mean what others usually call ROM. I hate that misnomer.)



> Cool points being man the Graphics chip is AWESOME!!! get the new RC! for the TCPMP and set to raw with continuous zoom and it works like a charm! i upgraded from XDA 2i so may seem a little bit childish but sdmall improvements in my eyes have made a massive difference!

Click to collapse



You're not childish   I upgraded from my BA (XDA IIs/SX66/PDA2k/etc.). Everything released in-between the BA and Flame, with the possible exception of the Magician, was unacceptable to me. As a relativist I reject Universals; as a skeptic, I reject Wizards; etc.  

The Flame's USB hosting is finicky:

I am able to read flash cards connected to the USB host cable (with or without a card reader), and I am able to talk to the 80 GB hard drive on my iRiver iHP 140, but I cannot talk to an external USB hard drive powered by a USB hub between the Flame and the drive (the hub is supplying power to the drive, but the drive isn't recognized).

The special cable with the female USB jack must be used when hosting. Normal 5-pin USB cables directly connected to the Flame won't work in hosting mode.

I have not tried a printer, keyboard, or mouse yet.

Until Mugen comes out with an external battery for the Flame, I recommend the Targus TG-EXBT external Li-Ion battery pack (4800 mAh, 3/5/6/7.2V).

The video out is good. I connected the video out to my LCD monitor. I ran Clearview Presentation on my PowerPoint slides, and it was good in landscape mode. I did not try the PowerPoint viewer which comes preinstalled, because long ago I preferred Clearview (no conversion necessary).

The displayed video was somewhat fuzzy, but that's to be expected when displaying analog signals on an LCD monitor. An analog projector or TV will probably be more forgiving (digital monitors amplify errors in analog signals, while analog monitors don't; I refused to use LCD monitors until I got DVI video cards).

Could missing EDGE possibly be fixed with a new radio ROM? I am not very familiar with radio firmware, but AFAIK EDGE only needs firmware changes, not hardware changes.

The Flame is an iPhone killer. Show it to all your friends when they show off their new iPhones.


----------



## leek (Jun 12, 2007)

ecsk2 said:


> Not having any keyboard is a requirement?

Click to collapse



Built-in keyboards are useless for me, for several reasons:

 My fingers are too big to handle the keys without constantly making mistakes
 The escape sequences for special symbols are too long (everything except alpha is a function key, on some small keyboards)
 I cannot hold the device up and use it with a keyboard; I must lay it down on something
 A fold-out keyboard makes the device thicker and heavier
The only keyboards which are acceptable, then, are the hidden kinds like on the BA and Wizard. I almost never used my BA's keyboard. When I tried using it, I made more mistakes and it slowed me down more than using the stylus and soft keyboard.

You can hold the Universal in both hands, and type it with your thumbs, but that is too hard for me, and is much less comfortable than a lighter portrait PDA in one hand and a stylus in the other.

A stylus and soft keyboard:

 Allows me to hold the device in one hand and type with the other, with independent control of each
 Provides pinpoint accuracy for my otherwise blunt fingers
 Does not require complex escape key sequences for common symbols (if you use small keys)
 Does not require picking up or dropping a stylus when switching between typing and pointing -- the same device can be used all the time
I can type about 20 wpm using a soft keyboard and stylus.

When I must type a lot, I use a BT Stowaway keyboard, which is large enough for my hands, and does not need to be carried with my phone everywhere I go. I usually only carry it on out-of-town trips.


----------



## denizenx (Jun 12, 2007)

hmmm HTC phone pad doesn't work on this, the things loads (can set Options) but the popup is hijacked by the std keyboard


----------



## denizenx (Jun 13, 2007)

hmmmmmmm doesn't work with TENGO either... forbidden custom SIP?
regedited the deafult in hkcu/cp/sip and had to hard reset LOL...


----------



## denizenx (Jun 13, 2007)

hmm tried "sipsenable.exe" and it seems to work after quite a few resets..

but YES it's solved! (till it disappears again)


----------



## ecsk2 (Jun 13, 2007)

S1MB4D said:


> I have had the phone for about 1 week i have a few annoyances, these being the damn battery drains toooo quickly!!!

Click to collapse



What kind of battery time are we talking about?





leek said:


> Could missing EDGE possibly be fixed with a new radio ROM? I am not very familiar with radio firmware, but AFAIK EDGE only needs firmware changes, not hardware changes.
> 
> The Flame is an iPhone killer. Show it to all your friends when they show off their new iPhones.

Click to collapse



Yes in theory this should be possible as GPRS and EGPRS should be afaik only sw differences...

iPhone killer, I don't know I put iPhone in it's own category since it really isnt compareble to Windows Mobile phones (for good and bad so to speak) it has certain features that are beyond, but other things that are way behind. I mean even if they opened the iPhone platform up 100% to 3rd party sw it would take a couple of years or so to have a decent "supply" of sw. Take Skype for instance, you still can't get it for Symbian..


----------



## ecsk2 (Jun 13, 2007)

leek said:


> Built-in keyboards are useless for me, for several reasons:
> 
> You can hold the Universal in both hands, and type it with your thumbs, but that is too hard for me, and is much less comfortable than a lighter portrait PDA in one hand and a stylus in the other.
> 
> A stylus and soft keyboard:

Click to collapse



Ok well I am a qwerty lover indeed but I have yet to find an HTC device with a keyboard I like, and I have indeed tried most of them excluding the very latest SP versions. The keyboards I tend to like the best would be the earlier (pre 9300/9500) Nokia Communicator's and the Danger Hiptop/Sidekick ones, despite that device being a so called teenage messageing toy it has its big plus sides, one being fantastic keyboard. I can live with onscreen keyboard if the device has everything else I want, and the flame is SO close, if only egprs was supported!!


----------



## leek (Jun 13, 2007)

ecsk2 said:


> What kind of battery time are we talking about?

Click to collapse



Well, with medium screen brightness, "auto" CPU optimization, no phone, WiFi or BT, and regular usage, I think it could last 5-6 hours of PDA usage on a full charge. In standby it could last maybe 15 hours (I'm guessing). The battery is only about 3 cm x 3 cm x 2 mm. About half the size of my Canon PowerShot's battery.



> iPhone killer, I don't know I put iPhone in it's own category since it really isnt compareble to Windows Mobile phones (for good and bad so to speak) it has certain features that are beyond, but other things that are way behind. I mean even if they opened the iPhone platform up 100% to 3rd party sw it would take a couple of years or so to have a decent "supply" of sw. Take Skype for instance, you still can't get it for Symbian..

Click to collapse



Well, I know some people who believe the iPhone hype, and believe it is the only phone with even close to its features (e.g. the screen resolution and video playback, even though that's existed for years in other products!!!).

These are people who prefer the less responsibility that Apple products bring -- more of the decisions are already made for you. You don't have the freedom to install 3rd party apps, but you don't have the responsibility of choosing and maintaining them either. You get less customization, but everything "just works". Some people prefer this "security".


----------



## ngoctuan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Unhide Ext_rom ?*

hi Flame's owners! Anyone tell me the way to unhide Ext_rom for my Xda Flame? I only want to run manual some apps on Ext_rom...
Thank!


----------



## ianpac (Jun 13, 2007)

leek said:


> I am able to read flash cards connected to the USB host cable (with or without a card reader), and I am able to talk to the 80 GB hard drive on my iRiver iHP 140, but I cannot talk to an external USB hard drive powered by a USB hub between the Flame and the drive (the hub is supplying power to the drive, but the drive isn't recognized).

Click to collapse



How is the USB hard drive formated?  If it is NTFS then the Flame will not read it.  If possible reformat to FAT 16 for compatibility.


----------



## leek (Jun 14, 2007)

ianpac said:


> How is the USB hard drive formated?  If it is NTFS then the Flame will not read it.  If possible reformat to FAT 16 for compatibility.

Click to collapse



It turned out to be two issues: Cabling and NTFS as you suggest. Replacing one of the cables made the drive accessible on a Linux PC, and then reformatting it with FAT16 made it readable to the Flame (with a hub in-between to supply power).


----------



## denizenx (Jun 14, 2007)

scary.... on and off until I reinstalled phonepad again. weird eh?


----------



## denizenx (Jun 14, 2007)

well I have both the dopod u1000 and flame with me now.
the flame's battery life is appalling, it's like the old 2002 PPCs.
basically I charge it to 100%, unplug and leave for home:
- out of the lift I lost 2-3% with one SMS
- off till boarding the train
- played bejeweled2 for about 30 minutes without sound
- left with 63%!

incontrast doing the same with the u1000 I lose about 10% all in all.

- the cpu optimiser is not terribly useful. it retards games performance like TextTwist, about 3x loss of framerates.
- wifi drains VERY fast. about 30-40% an hour.
- charging by USB - if something heavy is running like a phone call, the charge goes down, unlike all the other wm5 PPCs I've used.


----------



## leek (Jun 14, 2007)

Yep, battery life is very low. That is my #1 complaint right now, even more than EDGE.

My guess is that the graphics coprocessor might be draining it faster.

The battery is about the size of a Compact Flash card.

I hope Unifirm/Mugen will come out with a replacement back cover / battery pack for it very soon. Otherwise I must carry a battery pack with me everywhere.


----------



## leek (Jun 14, 2007)

It took about 2 hours, but I was finally able to install an XDA Exec PPCTechs WriteSHIELD on my Flame with no bubbles. (The Flame's screen size is the same as the Exec's.)

If you do this, be sure to cover the bottom right corner last.

*The Flame's bottom right corner dips when depressed*, and so it's harder to get the shield pressed right on it.

If you play Virtual Pool Mobile, the right corner's dip makes for a bad slate


----------



## fudgebottom (Jun 14, 2007)

My Battery life so far seems to be ok, I have noticed that the battery can drop very quickly at times but it's almost like it's still calibrating or something like that...

For Example, battery could be showing 96% plug it in and withing a few seconds it's finished charging (100%), unplug it pay around for a bit and it starts dropping again...

I'm going to start playing around a little more to see if I flatten it and fully charge it a few times if this makes it more steady, there does seem to be either some major power draining issues or a unreliable batter reading at the moment... I'll keep an eye on this but other than this all is running 100% with the Flame 

this is no real big issue for me as I also have it plugged into the PC when at work so always fully charged... when I get in the car it's also charging in the cradle (with GPS going as well at times).

And when I get home it normally sync's there to and does not get unplugged either so only really use battery when visiting clients and out and about, normally only a few hours at a time.

I believe I would be able to have the Flame on standby (with the Phone turned on) for at least 24 hours easily on mine but I'm thinking more like 48+hours if PDA not used.

My phone does not seem to loose too much power over night (+- 5-8%).

Cheers
Fudge


----------



## leek (Jun 14, 2007)

fudgebottom said:


> My Battery life so far seems to be ok, I have noticed that the battery can drop very quickly at times but it's almost like it's still calibrating or something like that...

Click to collapse



Could be. Mine acts like the gas gauge in my car -- stays high for a long time, then drops rapidly.

Maybe with enough charges/discharges it will calibrate and the indicator will be more accurate. I have not been charging it more than about 3 times every 2 days.


----------



## thierryb (Jun 15, 2007)

Concerning battery life I have had the same issues than most of you. Until I discovered that it was lying me about 100%. 

Now I will be more precise. 

I use Ae Button Plus. With this product, but probably others, you can have the voltage, the battery drain, and evaluation of the time remaining. 

I discovered that 100% was reached with a voltage 3.89V. I was surprised because I was sure that the first day. after the first full fill I had more than 4.1 V. So I decided to drain it completely and charge it, but with the phone completely off (long press on the on/off button)

And now 100% is 4.18-4.19 V. Sometimes, it stops at 4.14 so I stop completely the phone, and make it again to charge until the light tell me if ls enough. And miracle, 4.19V again.

So and whaf else?

i have made test concerning my normal usage.

My normal usage of a pdia phone is a pda, with a phone. And in fact,more a pda than a phone. Probably because it's my first pdaphone, but my tens pda. My normal usage as a pda is as a replacement of a laptop: takes notes of meeting  I have  with my teams, verify my mailbox, and answer to mails, browse the net, manage my task and my appointment, and sync these appointment with google Calendar, for giving access to my calendar to some of  my collaborators. So that mean, always wifi on.

And now the result: 4h30 min. Not enough for some days, but I am used to have two batteries with pdas. I have had to change my habits, because the Flame is not saled with a cradle that can charge a second battery.

So I have invest in a car charger. At home, I use the provided charger. And at the office, I connect it to my pc when I am not in meeting but without syncing, with the display off in phone mode for receiving phone and have appointments' alerts.

So real life with a Flame, of a really happy owner.


----------



## thierryb (Jun 15, 2007)

ngoctuan said:


> hi Flame's owners! Anyone tell me the way to unhide Ext_rom for my Xda Flame? I only want to run manual some apps on Ext_rom...
> Thank!

Click to collapse



I do not know, but I am interested to!


----------



## thierryb (Jun 15, 2007)

S1MB4D said:


> Cool points being man the Graphics chip is AWESOME!!! get the new RC! for the TCPMP and set to raw with continuous zoom and it works like a charm! i upgraded from XDA 2i so may seem a little bit childish but sdmall improvements in my eyes have made a massive difference!

Click to collapse



please can you give us the exact version number, and perhaps a link (but google can help me. if I have the version number).


----------



## thierryb (Jun 15, 2007)

denizenx said:


> hmmmmmmm doesn't work with TENGO either... forbidden custom SIP?
> regedited the deafult in hkcu/cp/sip and had to hard reset LOL...

Click to collapse



I have had also problem to charge Calligrapher with two languages: english, and french (my language)

After some tweaks of what is started at the boot and in which order. And now everything is ok. 

I have had also problems with gpsproxy2 (for Gamin Que usage), and find a complex and manually way to have it with Calligrapher.

I hope Wm6 will simplify this point.


----------



## S1MB4D (Jun 15, 2007)

*TCPMP*



thierryb said:


> please can you give us the exact version number, and perhaps a link (but google can help me. if I have the version number).

Click to collapse




no problem here is the link you are looking for
http://tcpmp.en.softonic.com/pocket

also what games have people got on this machine


----------



## alexanderi (Jun 16, 2007)

too bad it is still running WM5.0


----------



## Osir1s (Jun 16, 2007)

Well given O2 released WM6 update for the Atom Life for Flame users you would hope they follow suit and do the same in the near future.


----------



## bimmer159 (Jun 16, 2007)

thierryb said:


> For hard reset, maintain the commanager button (left side, bottom) and the camera button (right side, bottom) and insert your pen in the soft reset hole. A special boot screen will appear asking you to confirm your action.

Click to collapse



I tried to hard reset my flame but it wouldnt work. What i did was to push the wireless button, camera button together with the soft reset hole but the flame just reboot (just like how u do a soft reset)Any trick how to do it correctly.
Pls help me...........
sorry for my bad english...really appreciate ur help


----------



## S1MB4D (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hard reset*



bimmer159 said:


> I tried to hard reset my flame but it wouldnt work. What i did was to push the wireless button, camera button together with the soft reset hole but the flame just reboot (just like how u do a soft reset)Any trick how to do it correctly.
> Pls help me...........
> sorry for my bad english...really appreciate ur help

Click to collapse




I will  put a Vid on you tube tonight on how to do this will post when i have uploaded it!


----------



## bimmer159 (Jun 16, 2007)

S1MB4D said:


> I will  put a Vid on you tube tonight on how to do this will post when i have uploaded it!

Click to collapse



thx for ur help my friend....looking forward for ur video


----------



## thierryb (Jun 17, 2007)

bimmer159 said:


> I tried to hard reset my flame but it wouldnt work. What i did was to push the wireless button, camera button together with the soft reset hole but the flame just reboot (just like how u do a soft reset)Any trick how to do it correctly.
> Pls help me...........
> sorry for my bad english...really appreciate ur help

Click to collapse



Sure it should work, so mainfain both buttons, then, while continuing to maintain, insert your pen in the reset hole.


----------



## bimmer159 (Jun 17, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Sure it should work, so mainfain both buttons, then, while continuing to maintain, insert your pen in the reset hole.

Click to collapse



I pushed both button together dan inserted the pen but the flame just soft reset..
Do u have to do those 3 actions together?
thx


----------



## bimmer159 (Jun 17, 2007)

It worked....................it worked
I just pressed both buttons for quite awhile then inserted for 2 secs then it came up with a warning question

thx for thierryb & S1MB4D..


----------



## divi168 (Jun 18, 2007)

*where is the function of annotating images*

just bought my xda flame, an upgrade from from my xdaiis of which i am very satisfied and would not opt for an upgrade if not my phone was stolen.  one of the functions i cant do without is the annotation of the images wherein i can review all pictures taken with their corresponding comments.  to my consternation, there is no such function in flame although the seller said there is one.  guess he did not know what i was talking about.  called singapore and they dont know and told me to go buy a third party software.  anybody knows which software to buy in order to edit/annotate images that will compatible to flame,pleeeeeeeeease   if none available, guess have to sell it.  
yes, battery is lousy too.  did not use much today and its drained already.
although speed is better than xdaiis, camera clearer.  but a little confused with all those buttons to choose in taking pics.


----------



## leek (Jun 18, 2007)

divi168 said:


> just bought my xda flame, an upgrade from from my xdaiis of which i am very satisfied and would not opt for an upgrade if not my phone was stolen.  one of the functions i cant do without is the annotation of the images wherein i can review all pictures taken with their corresponding comments.  to my consternation, there is no such function in flame although the seller said there is one.  guess he did not know what i was talking about.  called singapore and they dont know and told me to go buy a third party software.  anybody knows which software to buy in order to edit/annotate images that will compatible to flame,pleeeeeeeeease   if none available, guess have to sell it.

Click to collapse



Don't have any particular software recommendations in this area, but I would suggest that you not sell the Flame on the sole account of its photo software. I am sure there are 3rd party apps which are better. Search Handango, Google, etc. The good thing about PPC software is that you can usually try it before you buy it.



> yes, battery is lousy too.  did not use much today and its drained already.
> although speed is better than xdaiis, camera clearer.  but a little confused with all those buttons to choose in taking pics.

Click to collapse



The Flame's camera application is unintuitive. The on-screen and hardware buttons' camera functions are not totally clear. I gave up after about 5 minutes -- I couldn't even take a simple picture, although I could toggle Night mode and the source (front or back camera), and play with the flash light. I had previously reassigned some of the hardware buttons, which might have had something to do with it not working correctly. I guess I'll have to go back and RTFM.

Also, when the Video out was connected to a TV, application images were upside down half the time, somewhat unpredictably at first (I'm sure there's a pattern). Certain applications such as Camera expect a certain landscape orientation (left- or right-handed), and if your Screen setting does not match it, you can turn the phone upside down to make it look fine on the Flame, but it will still be upside down on the video out, or worse with the camera (since the camera itself will be upside down too). The left / right handed setting in Settings / Screen must match how you physically hold it, but the one needed might vary depending on each application.

The camera is a luxury for me anyway. I never expect it to take the place of a regular high-quality camera. (I believe this for all phones/PDAs, not just the Flame.)

I got a BoxWave  leather case today. It's good -- it even has a stylus holder in its spine -- but it uses a magnetic instead of button clip to keep the lid closed, which is lame. I might switch to Krusell.


----------



## S1MB4D (Jun 18, 2007)

*vid?*



bimmer159 said:


> It worked....................it worked
> I just pressed both buttons for quite awhile then inserted for 2 secs then it came up with a warning question
> 
> thx for thierryb & S1MB4D..

Click to collapse




does anyone want me to upload the vid to youtube?


----------



## bimmer159 (Jun 19, 2007)

S1MB4D,
Pls upload, it might help others

what i dont like about Flame is the battery. It only lasts for a day


----------



## igalan (Jun 19, 2007)

I find battery life comparable to the F-S Loox N560. For me it does last the whole day with moderate use, a few calls and some web surfing with wifi and after that I still get about 40% battery. Under heavier work I just switch to power save mode. With the N560 often I had to use the power save mode, as well. But the N560 battery is weak... Definitely it isn't like my Wizard, that lasts at least two days between recharges.

Is someone using the Flame in their car with a handsfree? After I set it to stand-by it disconnects from the car handsfree and I can't make phone calls using it (since it's disconnected). But it will automatically reconnect when receiving a call or when dialing from the Flame itself. It looks like a power save feature.

Also my 5v 1A car charger will only charge it when in stand-by. And none of the Mini USB wall chargers that I have will charge it, particularly the USB 5 V 2 A that I use to charge everything else: Wizard, N560, PSP, Globalsat BT-338, etc.


----------



## leek (Jun 19, 2007)

igalan said:


> I find battery life comparable to the F-S Loox N560. For me it does last the whole day with moderate use, a few calls and some web surfing with wifi and after that I still get about 40% battery. Under heavier work I just switch to power save mode. With the N560 often I had to use the power save mode, as well. But the N560 battery is weak... Definitely it isn't like my Wizard, that lasts at least two days between recharges.

Click to collapse



Battery life seems slightly better over time, but I think that's just because it's calibrating. It's still not nearly as good as my Blue Angel with 2400 mAh battery.



> Is someone using the Flame in their car with a handsfree? After I set it to stand-by it disconnects from the car handsfree and I can't make phone calls using it (since it's disconnected). But it will automatically reconnect when receiving a call or when dialing from the Flame itself. It looks like a power save feature.

Click to collapse



I have persistent problems with Voice Command 1.60 that it's almost worthless on the Flame. I tried using it with and without a Plantronics 510. I was not able to wake it up from standby mode with the PLT 510. After a soft reset and turned fully on, it sometimes works with handsfree, but as soon as it goes into standby it stops working. 

And sometimes the Flame's own microphone and/or the PLT 510 are deaf. Even though I can click on either the voice command button or the PLT 510's button and get the "listening" bell sound, and even though a microphone icon and "notification" appears on the screen (which if clicked says "Voice Command is listening..."), it acts deaf. There's almost no echoless loopback sound either (just a little noise if I touch the mic hole with my finger). The audio loopback test of the Self-Diagnostics fails too. All volume controls are on max. But if I call myself from land line, I can talk into the mic and it works fine. I can also record using Notes and it plays back fine. Privacy feature?  



> Also my 5v 1A car charger will only charge it when in stand-by. And none of the Mini USB wall chargers that I have will charge it, particularly the USB 5 V 2 A that I use to charge everything else: Wizard, N560, PSP, Globalsat BT-338, etc.

Click to collapse



The Flame does not seem to charge as long as it's turned on, even with my 5V 3A charger, which makes me think it's some kind of "feature", not simply current drain. That would be bad in a car. I have a BA cradle on my dash which I use for GPS w/ a BT-338. It charges the BA whether or not it is turned on.


----------



## igalan (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for coming back, leek. Your problem seems to originate from the fact that the Flame will drop the hands free connection once you suspend it (short press of power on button). You can clearly see if this happened because after this the phone screen will no longer show the sign of the headset (a small icon on the top right). This happens with my Bluetooth headset (Plantronics), too. It drops the connection, but once I receive a call it will wake up and reestablish the connection as if nothing happened; so I'm guessing that this is a power saving feature (let's hope it can be disabled). The problem is that since the connection is not present, you can't originate calls from your headset/hands free, that's why MS Voice Command isn't properly working and seems to be "deaf" to your Bluetooth headset, I presume.

Regarding the recharge process, well the Flame can be charged while it's turned on. In fact it charges even with the low current ( ~500mA) that my PC USB Port provides (I have it plugged now). The weird thing is that it would not charge regardless if it's turned on or off with my 5 V 2 A charger. I'm starting to think that the Flame needs a slightly higher voltage, maybe 5.2 V or even 5.4 V instead of 5.0 V (however the bundled charger is rated 5.0 V).

I'm hoping the WM 6 update will address those issues, but maybe it's a good idea to report them to O2 so they make sure that they are fixed. Anyone has experience with the customer service of O2?


----------



## bimmer159 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry...double posting


----------



## bimmer159 (Jun 19, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Concerning battery life I have had the same issues than most of you. Until I discovered that it was lying me about 100%.
> 
> Now I will be more precise.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so when it stops at 4.14 V, do u switch off the phone? then how do u know when it would be enough when re charge it cause the phone is in off position? Do u wait till the light off completely?
thx for ur advise


----------



## leek (Jun 19, 2007)

igalan said:


> Thanks for coming back, leek. Your problem seems to originate from the fact that the Flame will drop the hands free connection once you suspend it (short press of power on button). You can clearly see if this happened because after this the phone screen will no longer show the sign of the headset (a small icon on the top right). This happens with my Bluetooth headset (Plantronics), too. It drops the connection, but once I receive a call it will wake up and reestablish the connection as if nothing happened; so I'm guessing that this is a power saving feature (let's hope it can be disabled). The problem is that since the connection is not present, you can't originate calls from your headset/hands free, that's why MS Voice Command isn't properly working and seems to be "deaf" to your Bluetooth headset, I presume.

Click to collapse



Voice Command is completely deaf now (it worked once before). It does not even work once the handset is removed from BT settings and the built-in mic is used. The audio loopback test of the self-diagnostics program doesn't work either. But the mic works with the phone and Notes recorder. All volume controls are max.

I will try removing and reinstalling Voice Command.



> Regarding the recharge process, well the Flame can be charged while it's turned on. In fact it charges even with the low current ( ~500mA) that my PC USB Port provides (I have it plugged now). The weird thing is that it would not charge regardless if it's turned on or off with my 5 V 2 A charger. I'm starting to think that the Flame needs a slightly higher voltage, maybe 5.2 V or even 5.4 V instead of 5.0 V (however the bundled charger is rated 5.0 V).

Click to collapse



My chargers are the regulated 5.0V kind too, so maybe I need to install a voltage booster or try another charger. However, I wouldn't go beyond the measured voltage of the bundled charger.



> I'm hoping the WM 6 update will address those issues, but maybe it's a good idea to report them to O2 so they make sure that they are fixed. Anyone has experience with the customer service of O2?

Click to collapse



No experience here.


----------



## leek (Jun 19, 2007)

Strange...

I just removed and reinstalled Voice Command on my Flame, and my battery charge indicator shot up from 60% to 100% in 2 minutes !!!

Prior to that, it was trickling from 50% to 60% for over 30 minutes.

Makes me think calibration is off, and the indicator is not too useful (yet).

Reinstalling Voice Command made it start recognizing voice commands again.

Like you say, hopefully WM6 will fix these things. I'm signed up for O2 Updates so I'll post as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## igalan (Jun 19, 2007)

He, here my Flame has gone from 74% to 100% in less than 5 minutes while plugged to the USB port of my PC (connected to ActiveSync). Something isn't right  . I've installed acbPowerMeter to monitor power use.


----------



## leek (Jun 19, 2007)

I wonder if the problems with the mic could be related to AGC settings?

I cannot find an AGC setting to change it and see how it affects mic gain. But the first time Voice Command was installed, it worked fine for a while, then stopped working. The mic volume was lower too in the audio loopback test, as if AGC had been turned off. The Handsfree unit was connected via BT (the icon appeared, and the Handsfree worked for calls), but the handsfree mic did not work for Voice Command except to initiate it if the Flame was already turned fully on (Voice Command beeps and waits for a command but never hears it). Then when Voice Command was removed and reinstalled, mic volume was normal again through loopback test, and Voice Command worked again, as if AGC had been reenabled.

The battery monitor on the Flame is crazy, which makes me wonder whether battery life is better than it indicates. I have not drained it all the way down to the point where it stops powering up. Maybe it needs of couple of really deep cycles to calibrate it.


----------



## JamesManios (Jun 19, 2007)

So I'm *really* thinking of getting one of these and have some questions now that you guys have had it for a while.

Does it come with a case?  If not, forgetting the boxwave and Krussel one, is there any other cases?

Has anyone tried CorePlayer v1.1 on it?  I don't think it has specific GoForce support but how are movies playing with it?  Can you get decent frame rates on a 640x480 source?

Are there *any* GoForce supported apps you have installed, how are they?  Does the device come with any, (like a proprietary movie app?)

Has anyone overclocked the XScale, what numbers are you getting stability?  How much does it help playing a 640x480 source?

How does the SRS stuff sound, is the SRS used for phone rings, (so phone rings sound good?), how is the SRS headphone support, sound any better then normal PDAS

Are they any sounds/noises (like the Atom Exec's had) when in a phone call, how has the phone been generally speaking?

Thanks for any info,


----------



## leek (Jun 19, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> So I'm *really* thinking of getting one of these and have some questions now that you guys have had it for a while.
> 
> Does it come with a case?  If not, forgetting the boxwave and Krussel one, is there any other cases?

Click to collapse



The Flame does not come with a carrying case. The BoxWave foldout case looks and feels good, and has a stylus holder in its spine which can hold a larger stylus, but only has a magnetic clip to keep the cover closed. The Krusell case is black & beige which looks a little unusual to me, and has their adapter on the back of the case, which you don't need if you don't want to attach a belt clip or something. I have not see any other "fine" cases for the Flame yet (e.g. Piel Frama), but search Google and you might find one.

A simple neoprene zipper case which is about  4 in x 6 in x 1/2 in, would be able to hold the Flame. That's what I used before I got the Boxwave case.



> Has anyone tried CorePlayer v1.1 on it?  I don't think it has specific GoForce support but how are movies playing with it?  Can you get decent frame rates on a 640x480 source?

Click to collapse



CorePlayer is no faster than TCPMP with Raw Framebuffer, so I would not buy it until GeForce support is confirmed.

I get about 21 FPS in High-Performance (not battery savings) mode, for most of the videos I've tried so far (YMMV). That is slow but understandable if no GPU drivers are used. I have not actively sought out any GeForce drivers so I don't know if any are available.



> Are there *any* GoForce supported apps you have installed, how are they?  Does the device come with any, (like a proprietary movie app?)

Click to collapse



Not that I know of . There's an "O2 MediaPlus" application which looks like nothing but a glorified frontend to Windows Media Player and others.



> Has anyone overclocked the XScale, what numbers are you getting stability?  How much does it help playing a 640x480 source?

Click to collapse



I have not overclocked.



> How does the SRS stuff sound, is the SRS used for phone rings, (so phone rings sound good?), how is the SRS headphone support, sound any better then normal PDAS

Click to collapse



The onboard speakers are too small to hear the SRS stuff very well -- they start becoming distorted if you raise the volume enough to hear the SRS effects well.

Yes, the SRS is used for phone rings.

I have not tried SRS with headphones.

The SRS settings for the headphones look like they can be adjusted independently of the SRS settings for the onboard speakers, but actually, they can't except for the TruBass settings -- this might be a bug. Changing the settings for one changes the settings for the other as well.



> Are they any sounds/noises (like the Atom Exec's had) when in a phone call, how has the phone been generally speaking?
> 
> Thanks for any info,

Click to collapse



The phone sound quality is good. However, the phone volume control is nonlinear. It needs to be set close to maximum to hear it well, but if it's all the way to max, it may cause speaker distortion. There is only one phone volume control, but it controls both rings and voice, so it's sometimes hard to find the right balance between the two.

So I guess what I'm saying is that the sound is good, but the built-in speakers (phone mono and SRS stereo) are not powerful enough, and the software controls need refinement.

The built-in FM Radio will not run unless you use the headphones. I am sure someone can find a registry or executable hack to fix this.


----------



## ecsk2 (Jun 19, 2007)

leek said:


> The Flame does not come with a carrying case.

Click to collapse



You're in the USA and use Tmo USA with the Flame?


----------



## igalan (Jun 19, 2007)

The headphones are required for the radio because they are also used as an antenna. Enabling the radio without antenna is pointless, it will hardly pick any station.

About sound quality during phone calls, I find it quite good, loud enough and without background noise. However most of the times I use a Bluetooth headset for convenience. The built-in hands free is loud and clear. Right now I tested it playing some music with the built-in speakers and they do a good job considering their intended purpose (we're not going to have HiFi, that's obvious). If you know how the Wizard sounds, then it's much better, with deeper bass (the Wizard has stereo speakers, too).


----------



## JamesManios (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks leek, very useful info...



leek said:


> I get about 21 FPS in High-Performance (not battery savings) mode, for most of the videos I've tried so far (YMMV). That is slow but understandable if no GPU drivers are used. I have not actively sought out any GeForce drivers so I don't know if any are available.

Click to collapse



Are these videos at the 640x480 resolution or are they lower and using pixel-doubling to fill the screen?  I have heard that the eten x500+ (also 640x480) can not keep a video running smoothly that is at full resolution; I am worried that without GoForce support the Flame will not be able to either?

How responsive is the unit, (maybe in comparison to a Magician/BA/Phophet).  Though a 520Mhz CPU, if the FlashRom was particularly slow it would make the device sluggish?  How do you find it?

Would you now consider having bought an X500+ (being smaller but smaller screen) or are you happy with the Flame overall?


----------



## leek (Jun 19, 2007)

ecsk2 said:


> You're in the USA and use Tmo USA with the Flame?

Click to collapse



Yes. T-Mobile USA uses 1900 MHz, although I've heard they are expanding into 850 Mhz in some areas (and 2100 MHz UMTS too). The Flame is a 900/1800/1900 MHz GSM / 2100 MHz UMTS phone.

Someone sent me a PM asking me about using the Flame with Cingular, and I sent them to this page.


----------



## leek (Jun 19, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> Are these videos at the 640x480 resolution or are they lower and using pixel-doubling to fill the screen?  I have heard that the eten x500+ (also 640x480) can not keep a video running smoothly that is at full resolution; I am worried that without GoForce support the Flame will not be able to either?

Click to collapse



I am not sure about the specifics of these videos. Later I can try some that I know are 640x480 or higher and report. If you have one you want me to benchmark, PM me the file, or post a link to it.



> How responsive is the unit, (maybe in comparison to a Magician/BA/Phophet).  Though a 520Mhz CPU, if the FlashRom was particularly slow it would make the device sluggish?  How do you find it?

Click to collapse



Fast. It is much faster than the Universal (Exec/JasJar), which was sluggish partly because of Flash. The Flame is almost as responsive as my all-RAM Blue Angel if battery conservation is turned off.

If "auto" is used in the power settings, the Flame has performance hiccups. For example, PocketTTY will suffer hiccups when decrypting. But when the "performance" setting is used, these hiccups don't occur. I have not tried 3rd party clocking or battery conservation tools yet.



> Would you now consider having bought an X500+ (being smaller but smaller screen) or are you happy with the Flame overall?

Click to collapse



I would not consider any PDA Phone with a screen less than 3.2" (see my earlier comments). That's why I reject 90% of the new phones in the last two years.

The HTC Panda is a throwback: It has large 3.5" portrait form factor screen, but no VGA!!!  It seems like HTC is trying to artificially segment their market into either having VGA UMPCs with foldout keyboards, smartphones with small screens, or throwbacks like the Panda. Why no HTC VGA phone shaped like a Panda? (Note: Arima, not HTC, makes the Flame.)

If the Flame does not turn out that well, or has two many problems, then I might buy an iMate Ultimate 7150 after it comes out, even though it has a foldout keyboard I don't care for (read my earlier comments), and I prefer the Flame's overall look and feel (the rounded corners, etc).

The Flame doesn't have quad-band, EDGE or HSDPA, but its form factor, 3.6" VGA screen, video-out, and USB features outweigh all of this for me.


----------



## leek (Jun 19, 2007)

> The headphones are required for the radio because they are also used as an antenna. Enabling the radio without antenna is pointless, it will hardly pick any station.

Click to collapse



Duh   But there are some strong stations here which might be picked up with an internal antenna.

Even more than the camera and IR, the FM radio is a luxury for me. I rarely listen to radio anyway.


----------



## thierryb (Jun 20, 2007)

bimmer159 said:


> so when it stops at 4.14 V, do u switch off the phone? then how do u know when it would be enough when re charge it cause the phone is in off position? Do u wait till the light off completely?
> thx for ur advise

Click to collapse



I switch off completely the phone and wait the night or the charging light switch off.


----------



## thierryb (Jun 20, 2007)

The video I am watching is directly ripped of from the Dvd, the resolution is 624×464 and works without any problem, better than on my old dead loox720.


----------



## try4deepak (Jun 20, 2007)

thierryb said:


> For hard reset, maintain the commanager button (left side, bottom) and the camera button (right side, bottom) and insert your pen in the soft reset hole. A special boot screen will appear asking you to confirm your action.

Click to collapse



It's not working for me.... Moreover, I cudn't able to see FMRadio, O2 applications, codewallet, java & weather mate icons

It now like ordinary xda eating lot of battery...(


----------



## thierryb (Jun 20, 2007)

If you do exactly what I have written you will succeed. And in addition you need it to recover your lost softwares.

Press both buttons the two that are on the edges left and right of the pda, and will maintaining these buttons, do a softreset.


----------



## JamesManios (Jun 20, 2007)

Still on the fence...

The specs mention 2Gig + 64Meg for storage (internal); how is the memory presented?  Is "\Device" memory the full 2gig or is a segment of the 64megs and there is an onboard \Storage area for the 2gig?  Someone mentioned how the MircoSD sometimes isn't seen, (a problem for nightly backups) but if the 2gigs is a device like \Storage then you should be able to write to that?


----------



## leek (Jun 20, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> Still on the fence...
> 
> The specs mention 2Gig + 64Meg for storage (internal); how is the memory presented?  Is "\Device" memory the full 2gig or is a segment of the 64megs and there is an onboard \Storage area for the 2gig?  Someone mentioned how the MircoSD sometimes isn't seen, (a problem for nightly backups) but if the 2gigs is a device like \Storage then you should be able to write to that?

Click to collapse



The "memory" available can be divided up as follows:

64 MB: Write-protected ROM; contains bootloader, backup of OS, radio ROMs, and ExtROM. Only used during hard resets or for model-specific information (e.g. IMEI number). This area is not normally visible. Everyone wants to be able to unlock it (make it accessible to programs), so that they can read and modify ("cook") the ROMs. If you modify this area without knowing what you are doing, your phone could become a brick.

2 GB: Non-Volatile RAM; contains \ filesystem; does not go away when power is turned off or battery removed. The OS, contacts, calendar data, and most programs are installed here by default. This is where "everything goes". Does not have \Device, \Storage Card or any other special name -- simply \. Erased and rebuilt on hard reset.

128 MB: Volatile RAM; contains running programs and cached data; erased when power is turned fully off (not standby) by pressing and holding power switch for a few seconds, or when battery is removed. Erased and rebuilt on soft reset.

\Storage Card: The MicroSD flash memory, if installed. Many programs allow you to store their data there by default, even if the executable was not installed there. (It might be good to use \Storage Card for data that changes often, so that you don't wear out the built-in 2 GB Flash with too many write cycles.) I have not had the problems other have reported with unrecognized or disappearing cards.

\Hard Disk: Any USB-attached storage card or hard drive.


----------



## JamesManios (Jun 20, 2007)

leek said:


> Everyone wants to be able to unlock it (make it accessible to programs), so that they can read and modify ("cook") the ROMs. If you modify this area without knowing what you are doing, your phone could become a brick.

Click to collapse



Have you guys been able to access the ext-rom, (in read-only anyways to see the O2 supplied apps)?  Do you have a list of what they are?  Usually I do a hard reset and then a quit reset after the calibration so that the extroms are not auto-installed, so I can pick what I want (but its a problem if its not read-able).

So the 2gig being primary storage is a problem for nightly backups, has anyone heard back from O2 about this, (patch,etc...) there was another device recently that had a similar problem with storage cards.

For the person that mentioned the problem, if you use something like Sprite backup you can make it run an app first (you'd probably have to write it), that could look for the \Storage Card and if it didn't find it in lets say 1 minute, it could soft-reset and try again, (might need to add something to \windows\startup to try again .... kinda sucks but until that problem is fixed it would work?  

Any other weird Flame quirks like that that you guys can think of?

Now that iMate is saying the Ultimates are not coming out until Sept I am even more interested in the flame.

Thanks again for the info


----------



## sx1-doc (Jun 20, 2007)

*cool device*

http://www4.discuss.com.hk/viewthread.php?tid=4181198&extra=page=1&page=1

wow you can connect normal usb device to it !!!!

thats crazy
too bad will never go out in germany (same as atom).


----------



## bimmer159 (Jun 21, 2007)

has anyone noticed, the speaker is a bit bassy??...it u know what i mean
I tried to reduced the bass setting but i think it made no different
thx


----------



## igalan (Jun 21, 2007)

The speakers sound "deeper" but not too much, not that bothers me at least.

BTW, do you guys/gals have O2 Menu? I have seen some screenshots of the Flame with it, but it's not here. Not on O2 Autoinstall either. Maybe on the CD, I haven't opened it  .


----------



## thierryb (Jun 21, 2007)

I have done o2 auto install and I have o2 menu. Probably included in o2 themes.

Concerning sprite Backup, until I change my microSD, I do backup on the 2gb rom. Then copy on SD after.


----------



## king_dani (Jun 22, 2007)

leek said:


> I am not sure about the specifics of these videos. Later I can try some that I know are 640x480 or higher and report. If you have one you want me to benchmark, PM me the file, or post a link to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



could you please give us any hard evidence that Arima is behind Flame , since from the begining it was stated that ASUSTEk did it
could you post a photo of the specs behind the battery?on Atom , it's written Quanta
thnx


----------



## king_dani (Jun 22, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> Now that iMate is saying the Ultimates are not coming out until Sept I am even more interested in the flame.

Click to collapse



could you please link to the source of that?


----------



## igalan (Jun 22, 2007)

The string "Arima" is all over the registry  .

BTW I found out that O2 Menu is part of O2 Themes, that's why I didn't have it. O2 Themes installs a lot of plugins, and will completely change your Today screen. If you're happy with the regular Today screen, just avoid installing O2 Themes.


----------



## JamesManios (Jun 22, 2007)

king_dani said:


> could you please link to the source of that?

Click to collapse



http://www.theunwired.net/?itemid=3941


I also read that the Flame was Arima from a good source, (just can't remember where it was)


----------



## bimmer159 (Jun 22, 2007)

thierryb said:


> I use Ae Button Plus. With this product, but probably others, you can have the voltage, the battery drain, and evaluation of the time remaining.
> 
> I discovered that 100% was reached with a voltage 3.89V. I was surprised because I was sure that the first day. after the first full fill I had more than 4.1 V. So I decided to drain it completely and charge it, but with the phone completely off (long press on the on/off button)
> 
> And now 100% is 4.18-4.19 V. Sometimes, it stops at 4.14 so I stop completely the phone, and make it again to charge until the light tell me if ls enough. And miracle, 4.19V again.

Click to collapse



I have used the Ae Button plus software. When it reached 98%, the voltage showed 4.18 V. So i thought it was fine cause i assumed when it reached 100 %, the voltage would be 4.19 V (just like yours) but the moment it reached 100 % and the phone was disconnected from the charger, the voltage quickly showed 4.17 V

How about urs?
thx


----------



## thierryb (Jun 22, 2007)

bimmer159 said:


> I have used the Ae Button plus software. When it reached 98%, the voltage showed 4.18 V. So i thought it was fine cause i assumed when it reached 100 %, the voltage would be 4.19 V (just like yours) but the moment it reached 100 % and the phone was disconnected from the charger, the voltage quickly showed 4.17 V
> 
> How about urs?
> thx

Click to collapse



I have had the same behavior at least once, because I noticed it. But perhaps it happened more than once.

In fact the issue is more having 100% with 3.96 or 4.04, 2 values I already had.


----------



## king_dani (Jun 22, 2007)

igalan said:


> The string "Arima" is all over the registry  .
> 
> BTW I found out that O2 Menu is part of O2 Themes, that's why I didn't have it. O2 Themes installs a lot of plugins, and will completely change your Today screen. If you're happy with the regular Today screen, just avoid installing O2 Themes.

Click to collapse



thnx a lot. i was asking that , because it was also mentioned , that Arima is also behind Ultimate series too.and i was aiming for 6150. unfortunately , imate decided that it would be a better idea to keep it extremely quiet , not even mentioning that 5150 didn't release on Feb. !!!
i really don't have a choice other than turning to Flame.


----------



## S1MB4D (Jun 22, 2007)

king_dani said:


> i really don't have a choice other than turning to Flame.

Click to collapse



you make it out to be a death sentence lol


----------



## markwin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Fauly o2 Flame*

hi guys

i have bought an o2 flame yesterday from techoni in sydney, and the phonoe wont turn on. 

i have inserted the battery as per the instructions, charged for 4 hours, and when i go to turn the phone on, nothing happens. i have held the button down for 2, 5, 10 seconds, and it still wont turn on. has anyone else experienced this issue?

also, they have not supplied me with an english manual for the phone, which i dont quite understand. the quickstart guide is english, but the manual is some other language

looks like i will have to return the phone monday unless there is something i am missing. 

cheers

mark


----------



## bimmer159 (Jun 23, 2007)

markwin said:


> hi guys
> 
> i have bought an o2 flame yesterday from techoni in sydney, and the phonoe wont turn on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess, u have a faulty device


----------



## igalan (Jun 23, 2007)

markwin said:


> i have inserted the battery as per the instructions, charged for 4 hours, and when i go to turn the phone on, nothing happens. i have held the button down for 2, 5, 10 seconds, and it still wont turn on. has anyone else experienced this issue?

Click to collapse



Try doing a soft reset. It's a small hole on the riqht side, below the camera button. Use the stylus.

I think the manual ie available online.


----------



## king_dani (Jun 23, 2007)

S1MB4D said:


> you make it out to be a death sentence lol

Click to collapse



well it kinda is. in my country , no new phones work with the major state-run operator .so even if i say goodbye to my ETEN M550 and welcome the flame , i won't use the telephony part so often.i can use my other SIM which works with newly imported phones , but i still have to buy some dumbphone to use my first SIM.


----------



## apollooff320 (Jun 23, 2007)

wow...has a nvidia gpu in it.


----------



## dollardollar (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey does it support the new microSDHC 4.0GB card? NOt only supporting but could it handle it?


----------



## JamesManios (Jun 24, 2007)

In anyone with a FLAME has another PDA, like a JAM or a JAMin or a Hermes, etc, could they take pictures of them side-by-side...
This link has some very good comparisons, but the more the merrier
http://www4.discuss.com.hk/viewthread.php?tid=4181198&extra=page=1&page=1

For anyone that was holding out for something like the ultimate 8150, it turns out that imate hasn't been too accurate with the dimensions, look at the CNet video and that thing is pretty BIG.  NOT FLAME size big  , but still pretty big... which has me very disappointed.
http://tv.cnetasia.com/0,39067331,10005p,00.htm
http://www.gsmarena.com/i_mate_ultimate_8150-1883.php

Also the other device I was considering was an Eten x500+ but the reviews of its video at 640x480 have been VERY bad.

I hate to even think it, but if iPhone is SIMUnlock I might go that way until WM manufacturers start figuring out what they need to build :-(


----------



## thierryb (Jun 24, 2007)

If you really want a vga pda phone, and do not need absolutely a keyboard, take the Flame.

The Eten is a 2,8". Not sure you will take advantage of the vga resolution.


----------



## dollardollar (Jun 25, 2007)

dollardollar said:


> Hey does it support the new microSDHC 4.0GB card? NOt only supporting but could it handle it?

Click to collapse



Plz anyone could help me?


----------



## thierryb (Jun 25, 2007)

I can. You can send me one, I will test it ;-)

I am not ready to purchase one. Sure O2 wil not support it in case of problem, because they send me a bad answer when I have declared to them issues with 2gb ones.

In fact you have lot of space with the internal 2gb and a 2gb microSd. Do not purchase a Sandisk, some of us have had issues.


----------



## andyh (Jun 26, 2007)

dollardollar said:


> Plz anyone could help me?

Click to collapse



Same question. It seems like no one knows (on any forum).


----------



## JamesManios (Jun 26, 2007)

*I ordered one....*

So I ordered a Flame.  Watching the iPhone activation video, I'm fairly certain that SIMunlocking it will not be enough to get it to work up in Canada, so while waiting why not get something now...

So, for the people with 2gig microSD problems you are recommending NOT getting SanDisk, does anyone have experience with a 2gig card that IS working all the time.  For the people with problems, have you tried formatting it to FAT16 and not FAT32, maybe it would help.  Years ago, on the Audiovox Thera I had this problem where FAT32 would take forever and FAT16 was quick.  Its probably not the problem but worth a try.

Has anyone now tried CorePlayer v1.1 with the Flame, any better/worse?  What about the TCPMP v0.81 build, any better/worse?

Finally, anyone know of a holster style case for the Flame?  Like the Seido case for the Jamin, (I would love that!)
http://www.mobileplanet.com/p.aspx?i=121959


----------



## ianpac (Jun 26, 2007)

I wrote to O2 Asia about SDHC and they replied it had not been tested but do not recommend it as "it may cause problems".  In other words, the Flame is not SDHC compliant so 2GB is as far as you can go.

For other bands instead of Sandisk, try Kingston instead.  I have used two Kingston 2GB SD cards for a couple of years now with my XDA2 and found them totally reliable. Alternatively consider RiData although I did have one of their cards fail on me but others are still ok.


----------



## andyh (Jun 27, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> Finally, anyone know of a holster style case for the Flame?  Like the Seido case for the Jamin, (I would love that!)
> http://www.mobileplanet.com/p.aspx?i=121959

Click to collapse



I just ordered a new case from http://www.beyzacases.com/search1.cfm. It seems to be the best case I can find and it does have a swivel belt clip.  I hope this helps.


----------



## dollardollar (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone from India, could guide me buy an XDA-FlAME. As i enquired almost everywhere in India but couldn't find one.


----------



## S1MB4D (Jun 28, 2007)

*new battery?*

hey guys, 
just wondering anyone know who is making new battery for the flame as it is annoying to keep charging everyday after use!

also anyone know about a case like this one but with the belt clip thingy at the back http://www.beyzacases.com/pd_o2_xda_flame_flipsr_leather_case_black.cfm#


----------



## igalan (Jun 28, 2007)

Brando and PDair already have aluminium cases  . I've just ordered the black one from PDair.


----------



## JamesManios (Jun 28, 2007)

*Wish they made a case like this...*

Given the size of the Flame, I wanna try to keep its size down as much as possible; while hunting down for cases I found this one for iPhone, damn thats nice! 

http://www.expansys.ca/p.aspx?i=150307

I wonder if cases like this for XDA2 or XDA2s (if they exist) would fit the Flame 'well enough'?

What would you call a case like this, not a holster style really?  
If anyone finds one like this for the Flame, PLEASE tell me.


----------



## jags1 (Jun 29, 2007)

well,i have been using flame for nearly 6 weeks now,when i got my phone,first thing i did threw a huge bundle of softwares in it including full length 3xmovies (lord of the rings x 2 and snakes on a plane  ) core player/divx player/wisbars/informant/agenda fusions/pocket mechanic whole lot of spb and sbsh softwares plus whatever you can think of and games (boneyboy,rayman ultimate,skyforce,rats,pda mill's many games,namco's many games etc etc) i installed all those softwares too the ones given me trouble with my htc x7500 or many other previous devices,i did that just to see what FLAME can handle then i inserted 2gb sandisk micro sd card and installed tomtom navigator and movies plus pictures plus 1000s ringtones.
every software worked smooth as, even battery-pack-pro worked all good (gave lots of troubles previously) flame did not freeze under any pressure.
battery life slightly getting better but still isn't impressive.
one thing i was surprise to see that ppl complaining about sandisk 2g card that disappears,i had no issues whatsoever, i am running tomtom from sd card plus movies and using ringtones from sd card too,ia m using resco explorer and have dragged sd card onto my today screen for quick access,its always available never gone anywhere...!
so what am i saying here : FLAME rocks and yes beats any machine out there in size weight and design,some ppl will whinge always no matter what you present,flame is a good size POCKET PC phone and yes its very easily pocket-able. thank God i finally got rid-off my brick HTC x7500 always froze un-stable because of HDD, you see here Htc used micro drive as hard drive and that was bad move slow and unstable,O2 gave 2gb internal rom/nvram which much faster and no issues...!
at the end for ppl the ones looking at eten, tell you something eten is still a little kid in this ppc/pda phone game, i have used every single of their device, good efforts but still not good, their gps is useless using same module in every phone (i don't believe in built-in gps anyway bcoz they are too slow tiny hiding under the phone,external are exposed and they are faster) however,
eten always come out with something new so they can sell their stuff, now 2.8" vga screen idea they come up with BUT won't be so succesfull why? because of that small vga screen, icons for true vga softwares will appear so so tiny you won't enjoy looking at them at  all,thats what i think .....! anyways my point at the end is: FLAME is the best right now


----------



## JamesManios (Jun 29, 2007)

My FLAME just shipped so the reality of its impending arrival is starting to hit home  

I've never had a VGA device, but I remember from the XDA Exec that to make things show up in VGA (like the today screen) you had to do stuff to make it work, (it normally shows up in quad-pixel QVGA).  Is this the case for the Flame, is there anything I should know to ahead of time.  Any good source of information for all the questions I'm about to have?  (No wiki here unfortunately for the flame), would it be the same as the Exec though?


----------



## guinevere (Jun 30, 2007)

jags1 said:


> well,i have been using flame for nearly 6 weeks now,when i got my phone,first thing i did threw a huge bundle of softwares in it including full length 3xmovies (lord of the rings x 2 and snakes on a plane  ) core player/divx player/wisbars/informant/agenda fusions/pocket mechanic whole lot of spb and sbsh softwares plus whatever you can think of and games (boneyboy,rayman ultimate,skyforce,rats,pda mill's many games,namco's many games etc etc) i installed all those softwares too the ones given me trouble with my htc x7500 or many other previous devices,i did that just to see what FLAME can handle then i inserted 2gb sandisk micro sd card and installed tomtom navigator and movies plus pictures plus 1000s ringtones.
> every software worked smooth as, even battery-pack-pro worked all good (gave lots of troubles previously) flame did not freeze under any pressure.
> battery life slightly getting better but still isn't impressive.
> one thing i was surprise to see that ppl complaining about sandisk 2g card that disappears,i had no issues whatsoever, i am running tomtom from sd card plus movies and using ringtones from sd card too,ia m using resco explorer and have dragged sd card onto my today screen for quick access,its always available never gone anywhere...!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Was wondering how the flame is going using it with 3 sim card? is the streaming player working? can you watch mobile TV?
Did you phone automatically install all the setting for the 3 network?


Thx

Fellow Aussie on Three


----------



## jags1 (Jul 1, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> My FLAME just shipped so the reality of its impending arrival is starting to hit home
> 
> I've never had a VGA device, but I remember from the XDA Exec that to make things show up in VGA (like the today screen) you had to do stuff to make it work, (it normally shows up in quad-pixel QVGA).  Is this the case for the Flame, is there anything I should know to ahead of time.  Any good source of information for all the questions I'm about to have?  (No wiki here unfortunately for the flame), would it be the same as the Exec though?

Click to collapse



James,
any apps will run on ur flame but the ones are made true vga as well as qvga they will show the difference such as SPB's all software are qvga/vga they will show you real sharpness and clearance compare to the ones are just qvga,you will not have to do anything to see true vga format, just install pocket informant,agenda fusion,spb any softwares,sbsh any softwares  your screen will be crystal clear, if you don't have vga softwares just PM me i will give you some as i always buy every cool software hits ppc market, flame is kinda different to what Exec had, just vga screen similarity doesn't make both devices work the same way, when you have your flame you will explore yourself and see the difference and hope you enjoy it .
hit me back if you need more help regarding flame, i will try my best sort matter out


----------



## jags1 (Jul 1, 2007)

guinevere said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was wondering how the flame is going using it with 3 sim card? is the streaming player working? can you watch mobile TV?
> Did you phone automatically install all the setting for the 3 network?
> ...

Click to collapse



flame going perfect with 3 simcard,only thing is,it shows you telstra network instead 3 and we know why is that because 3 is dependant on telstra, when you turn your phone on (first time or hard reset) it installs all o2 apps and then it gives you auto config screen with all australian networks so you pick your network, remind you here that in that network list it shows telstra and 3 two different networks but when you select 3 ,it shows you as telstra anyway,
i don't use internet via 3 network i use wifi and couple 3rd party tv softwares all works very well, just last night i was using handi tv and had cartoon network channel hooked with my home tv for my 3 years old he was watching just like a tv channel, that was cool 
if you want i can try playing stuff through 3 network and see how it goes.
cheers


----------



## guinevere (Jul 1, 2007)

Could you tell me what MMS settings it has? or do you know if it installed the 3 settings or the telstra ones? Be interested to know if live streaming TV works like SBS and the Bigbrother one, for the sake of knowing that it fully works.

Also, could you clarify which app your using for the streaming, I gather your not using the bundled streaming player (if there was one). If your using third party ones do they auto launch from IE or opera?


ta...


----------



## akashastrega (Jul 1, 2007)

*In my wet dreams*

The specs are pretty nice...like the whole Nvidia thing...but with my luck I'd probably do better by holding my breath for the Kaiser. 
Why does the US have to be so far behind on all the fun techie shyt???


----------



## arvind09 (Jul 2, 2007)

jags1 said:


> well,i have been using flame for nearly 6 weeks now,when i got my phone,first thing i did threw a huge bundle of softwares in it including full length 3xmovies (lord of the rings x 2 and snakes on a plane  ) core player/divx player/wisbars/informant/agenda fusions/pocket mechanic whole lot of spb and sbsh softwares plus whatever you can think of and games (boneyboy,rayman ultimate,skyforce,rats,pda mill's many games,namco's many games etc etc) i installed all those softwares too the ones given me trouble with my htc x7500 or many other previous devices,i did that just to see what FLAME can handle then i inserted 2gb sandisk micro sd card and installed tomtom navigator and movies plus pictures plus 1000s ringtones.
> every software worked smooth as, even battery-pack-pro worked all good (gave lots of troubles previously) flame did not freeze under any pressure.
> battery life slightly getting better but still isn't impressive.
> one thing i was surprise to see that ppl complaining about sandisk 2g card that disappears,i had no issues whatsoever, i am running tomtom from sd card plus movies and using ringtones from sd card too,ia m using resco explorer and have dragged sd card onto my today screen for quick access,its always available never gone anywhere...!
> ...

Click to collapse





Could you please tell me as to how did you manage to install ringtones in your sd card i triedputting them in My Documents folder but no go.Tried reg hacks too,and even put them in the root folder of the sd card.Advice would be appreciated


----------



## jags1 (Jul 3, 2007)

i don't get ur problem dude,i just simply created a folder in sd card (named whatever) and copy & paste ringtones from my pc  into that sd card folder. then tap and hold on each ringtone in my sd card folder,it gives me many options included set as ringtone....!thats all


----------



## arvind09 (Jul 3, 2007)

jags1 said:


> i don't get ur problem dude,i just simply created a folder in sd card (named whatever) and copy & paste ringtones from my pc  into that sd card folder. then tap and hold on each ringtone in my sd card folder,it gives me many options included set as ringtone....!thats all

Click to collapse



Yes but then by doing that the ringtone gets copied into the /windows/rings/ folder,unlike my Artemis that reads the ringtones from the Memory card directly.I know that the Flame has a huge internal memory and hardly makes a difference.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 3, 2007)

My Flame came today!

*Cases*:  I think I might be able to modify these cases slightly to make them fit the flame, (I ordered one of each to try out), I will tell you guys how it goes.
http://www.seidioonline.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=75
http://www.seidioonline.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=79

*Question*: I'm trying to SHOW the ExtendedRom, has anyone managed this yet on the Flame?  I tried the usual *LM\System\StorageManager\Profiles\TRUEFFS_DOC1* with MountHidden=0, MountAsBootable=1 but its not coming up.  Anyone gotten it to work?  

Besides this one article, are there any other Flame resources?


----------



## igalan (Jul 4, 2007)

I working to avoid the Bluetooth radio from turning off when the device goes to suspend mode. If someone has made any progress, please post back.

Currently I'm working with registry settings. There is one called HKLM\Software\Microsft\Bluetooth\sys\DisableAutoSuspend that by default is set to 1. I've set it to 0, softreset and now it seems the Flame won't go to suspend mode (and it won't drop BT either)! I've seen this isn't the first PDA that is designed to work this way, I'm working to see if solutions for other PDAs apply here.

Here is a post on the Universal about this same issue. Unfortunately no registry edit could completely fix it  .


----------



## S1MB4D (Jul 4, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> My Flame came today!
> 
> Besides this one article, are there any other Flame resources?

Click to collapse




hey i dont know of any other resources that are this well developed so far you you happen to come across one please tell us


----------



## jags1 (Jul 4, 2007)

has anyone started o2 flame wm6 procedure yet? should i be the one to start that ?


----------



## p.loong (Jul 4, 2007)

jags1 said:


> has anyone started o2 flame wm6 procedure yet? should i be the one to start that ?

Click to collapse



Errrr what do you mean?


----------



## jags1 (Jul 4, 2007)

take it easy bro,
i meant if anyone thinking about wm6 upgrade for flame? looks like o2 is scared to do this job, i actually sent them an email asking this question if they ever bring wm6 for flame, answer was : they are looking at many o2 devices for wm6 upgrade but can't say which device will get this upgrade and when ,so i am not sure if they will bring something for flame at all or maybe leave up to flame owners to play with it however they want,u know wat am sayin?


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 4, 2007)

*MyFact*: I'm playing a source at 640x480 using CorePlayer v1.1 on DirectDraw and it crashes ... flipping to RawFrame I get only 68% AverageSpeed.  So I install TCPMP 0.81 and it also crashes on DirectDraw, flip to RawFrame and get 72% (which is funny I thought CorePlayer was supposed to be better/faster) but *MORE* importantly, I flip it to *GAPI* and am getting 149% so I would recommend that mode (for now anyways)

*Question*: On the CorePlayer forum someone was asking about supporting the GoForce and saying that the internal MediaPlayer was accelerated???  Is that TRUE?  Does anyone know that for a fact?  I don't have a 640x480 WMV yet but would be very interested if that was true?

*igalan*: When I turn on Bluetooth and suspend the device the bluetooth light keeps flashing?  What are you referring to exactly?

*MyFact*:  I have a 2gig micro-sd and it has not 'not been found' yet?  For the people with this problem how often does it happen?


----------



## igalan (Jul 4, 2007)

Right now when the device is suspended (briefly pressint the power button), the blue LED keeps blinking, but the BT radio actually is turned off. So if you're connected to a car hands-free, it will disconnect after that and you're no longer able to make calls from the hands-free. Reactivating the Flame will enable the BT radio and resume connections, but it takes some time. This behavior is by desing.

I've been investigating a bit, because the Universal had this same problem (and it has been discussed in its forum), but I don't have a fix. I do know some things that won't work, like the reg key that I mentioned earlier or playing with HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power. The problem might require replacing some BT related files, but at this point I can't be sure.

BTW, I use two MicroSD cards. Both identical Sandisk (made in Taiwan). One is formatted with FAT16, the other with FAT32. The one with FAT16 has failed to mount several times. The one with FAT32 has yet to fail. But I haven't had to do many resets, so it can be coincidence.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 4, 2007)

While surfing around for more detail I found this...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=1309266&postcount=5

Its interesting because this ROM is newer then the ROM on my Flame?  It might be interesting to find out what everyone else has.  Also, how would you get a newer rom?  (the link in the article no longer works)


*MyRomDetails*:

ROM Version:     WWE_RC1070309
BootLoader  :    V2.2C601
GSM Version:     P5C2
extROM Version: WWE_RM_070421
RIL Version:       v07.76


----------



## swain69 (Jul 5, 2007)

leek said:


> Duh   But there are some strong stations here which might be picked up with an internal antenna.
> 
> Even more than the camera and IR, the FM radio is a luxury for me. I rarely listen to radio anyway.

Click to collapse



A very weird thing happened to my Flame today, I've been listening to the radio on the Flame for the most part of the day. I unplugged the headset and started typing a sms. when i got the sent message bubble, the radio started playing spontaneously, without the headset plugged in !!! Reception was clear. I had been re-installing apps during the day, probably there was a registry clash somehow, but this goes to prove that you don't need the headset plugged in to listen to the radio. Btw, it happened again a few times after that. The only way i could stop it was a soft reset. 

Has anybody manage to turn the screen off and on using software eg skschema or whatever other tool? I manage to turn it off, but when I try to turn it back on it's very very dim.


----------



## swain69 (Jul 5, 2007)

because this ROM is newer then the ROM on my Flame?  It might be interesting to find out what everyone else has.  Also, how would you get a newer rom?  (the link in the article no longer works)


*MyRomDetails*:

ROM Version:     WWE_RC1070309
BootLoader  :    V2.2C601
GSM Version:     P5C2
extROM Version: WWE_RM_070421
RIL Version:       v07.76[/QUOTE]

Here's mine :

ROM Version:     WWE_RC1070309
BootLoader  :    V2.2C601
GSM Version:     P6A2
extROM Version: WWE_RM_070516
RIL Version:       v08.60


----------



## strudders (Jul 5, 2007)

I have just bought a flame, and it also has the following:

ROM Version: WWE_RC1070309
BootLoader : V2.2C601
GSM Version: P6A2
extROM Version: WWE_RM_070516
RIL Version: v08.60

Having moved from a HTC Wizard, I find it a much more useful device as it is the first PPC that I have found that it useable due to the screen size ( I can actually read PDF's without multiple zooms in and out). The USB hosting is great too !


----------



## igalan (Jul 5, 2007)

I have the newer ROM, too.


----------



## S1MB4D (Jul 5, 2007)

anyone come acroos any info about wm6?


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 5, 2007)

Figures I would have the old one.  Did your devices come with this rom or did you download it somewhere?  I never even looked at the CD in the box, is it possible it was there?


----------



## jags1 (Jul 5, 2007)

actual ROM is the same what you got and what i have got or some one else  got,i haven't seen anyone with rom other than WWE_RC1070309  it seems to be gsm/radio version is different in numbers (not a big deal)


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 5, 2007)

Usually the biggest battery savings/loses come from the radio roms so I usually like to try them out.  I actually have a problem with the Bluetooth-handset and the Phone so it might even help in that regard.  I'm not overly worried about it (really hoping O2 just releases a WM6 rom for all of us) but would like to know if the roms where available in some way.  The ExtRom is also newer which might mean some newer apps.

Speaking of ExtRom, has anyone tried any of the older HTC unlockers for the ExtRom?  Since the registry MountHidden stuff didn't work for me, I would like to know if anyone has access to the ExtRom apps and how they got it, just read access is fine, more just wondering if anyone figured it out.


----------



## jags1 (Jul 5, 2007)

i hv sent o2 an email asking question about rom differences anyway so see what they say,i think battery life issues stills remains for flame even in newer radio/gsm version? i haven't played with ext stuff,didn't feel like using o2 apps (most of em are buggy anyway) i have so many 3rd party almost bug free apps,i customized my falme my own way with those apps and its cool.
ye window upgrade will be a good idea,we might get better battery life and more stable flame.


----------



## arvind09 (Jul 5, 2007)

I think we should request Admin to give us a seperate part in the forum like the other ppc listed here,would make life much easier for all the Flame owners,what do you guys think?


----------



## Conracer (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree. With the foundation of xda-developers i think the intended use was to help users of Windows CE Phone Edition blow up their devices. Now, there are more companies in the market than HTC all using similar Hardware, but Windows Mobile. That count of devices is no reason to limit xda-developers. What about moving HTC to a vBulletin-subcategory?!


----------



## shaileshashar (Jul 6, 2007)

arvind09 said:


> I think we should request Admin to give us a seperate part in the forum like the other ppc listed here,would make life much easier for all the Flame owners,what do you guys think?

Click to collapse



The admins had made a seperate Flame Forum for a couple of days and then something went wrong and they decided not to have a seperate thread.
It is no use even taking about it now.


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 6, 2007)

igalan said:


> I working to avoid the Bluetooth radio from turning off when the device goes to suspend mode. If someone has made any progress, please post back.
> 
> Currently I'm working with registry settings. There is one called HKLM\Software\Microsft\Bluetooth\sys\DisableAutoSuspend that by default is set to 1. I've set it to 0, softreset and now it seems the Flame won't go to suspend mode (and it won't drop BT either)! I've seen this isn't the first PDA that is designed to work this way, I'm working to see if solutions for other PDAs apply here.
> 
> Here is a post on the Universal about this same issue. Unfortunately no registry edit could completely fix it  .

Click to collapse



so if we edit the disableAutoSuspend from 1 to 0. then it helps? I am using flame with itech clip D. Actually flame working fine with clip D but not after i have install the Jetwaremobile in order to see the CALLER ID on clip D. Yes it can see the incoming caller ID now but it will disconnect if flame go to suspend mode. headache.


----------



## igalan (Jul 6, 2007)

If you set the DisableAutoSuspend to 0 your Flame will not go to suspend mode while a Bluetooth connections exists. To a certain point this helps, as it won't disconnect, but it won't enter into lower power mode.


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 6, 2007)

igalan said:


> If you set the DisableAutoSuspend to 0 your Flame will not go to suspend mode while a Bluetooth connections exists. To a certain point this helps, as it won't disconnect, but it won't enter into lower power mode.

Click to collapse



it means it works but it will drain battery even faster? .... so still no solution? wat a expensive device with a lousy bluetooth connection.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 6, 2007)

Along the bluetooth line ... is it just my phone, or does bluetooth turn off every time you reset?  I do a backup every night and have the phone reset after so this is a problem when I get in the car in the morning since it will not bond with the car-kit, (and I have to manually enable it, which I NEVER end up doing)

Normally I use either PhoneAlarm or PhoneSuite to have them auto-enable bluetooth but I think the different comm-manager in the Flame is causing these apps to NOT be able to do it.

Also, am I crazy or does the Flame not come with any voicedialing software?  I installed VC 1.6 but when the carkit tries to initiate a voicedial all that comes out of the carkit is TERRIBLE feedback?  Anyone gotten voicedialing/carkit working?

There really should make a new section for the flame, or this is going to become one really LONG thread.


----------



## igalan (Jul 6, 2007)

Many people here has asked for a Flame forum, but the admins and mods ruled out the idea because the Flame is not made by HTC. It seems that we have to keep posting on the general forum and have the threads merged with anything else.

About Bluetooth, actually it turns off when the device suspends. At that point it will disconnect from you carkit, of course. I'm trying to see if something in the registry can change this behavior. But I'm starting to think that we'll have to wait for a new ROM or a hacked BT Stack...


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 6, 2007)

Actually my problem is different.  When I suspend the phone I know bluetooth also suspends but to the phone it still considers 'bluetooth on', so that when you turn the phone back on bluetooth is running and my carkit can initiate a conversation with it.  My problem is when the phone resets, Bluetooth is turned OFF, (at least for me) so that when the carkit tries to initiate the connection it can't because the physical bluetooth radio is off, (and you would have to go back into CommManager to turn it back on).

I was thinking this might be controlled by a registry (restart/reconnect/start) bluetooth on reboot, but haven't found anything yet.  Normally this isn't a problem since PH or SpbPS can normally do it, but I think the flame is too different.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 6, 2007)

*igalan*:  I saw you have a post on SBP Backup about the Flame not backing up a file (I have the same probelm).  But I also have a different problem, have you tried to do a restore yet?

Everytime I try to do a restore (it restores fine) but the phone will NOT find service. GPRS still works but the GSM part always shows 'no service'.  I can not figure out why, or how to fix it, enabling disabling the phone doesn't do anything.  The only thing that works is to hard reset and start over, basically voiding the purpose of the backups.

DAMN this sucks!  I'm going to try other backups, like Sprite and Sunny, but I have a BAD, BAD feeling about this ....
edit: I wrote a question on SPB about it...
http://www.spbclub.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=47930#47930


----------



## igalan (Jul 6, 2007)

No, I've not tried to restore a backup. I will try it when I have time to do a full reinstall in case it doesn't work properly.


----------



## Tuningszocske (Jul 7, 2007)

I tried a lot of profiler program, but I noticed that none of them could control the backlight. Anybody tried a working one???

Anyway, with other control we have problems too with pofiler programs. With bluetooth, wireless...


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 7, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> Actually my problem is different.  When I suspend the phone I know bluetooth also suspends but to the phone it still considers 'bluetooth on', so that when you turn the phone back on bluetooth is running and my carkit can initiate a conversation with it.  My problem is when the phone resets, Bluetooth is turned OFF, (at least for me) so that when the carkit tries to initiate the connection it can't because the physical bluetooth radio is off, (and you would have to go back into CommManager to turn it back on).
> 
> I was thinking this might be controlled by a registry (restart/reconnect/start) bluetooth on reboot, but haven't found anything yet.  Normally this isn't a problem since PH or SpbPS can normally do it, but I think the flame is too different.

Click to collapse




yeah i have the same problem. everytime soft reset, then we have to manually turn the bluetooth on again. very troublesome. it never happen to DOPOD. I hope dopod would come out something like flame then i can let o2 goes  

somemore we cannot set ringtone for incoming MMS. Don't understand why cannot. All my dopod pdaphone can .... but o2 flame cannot. only can set it for SMS (text messenge)


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 7, 2007)

Tuningszocske said:


> I tried a lot of profiler program, but I noticed that none of them could control the backlight. Anybody tried a working one???
> 
> Anyway, with other control we have problems too with pofiler programs. With bluetooth, wireless...

Click to collapse



yeah i realized that. spb pocket plus also cannot adjust the backlight.

also Spb SPB Full Screen Keyboard also dun work on o2 Flame  

Any ideas when will the new rom or WM6 ready for Flame?


----------



## jags1 (Jul 7, 2007)

sprite back up and sunny soft work fine,spb keyboard and tenGO keyboard do not work,flames own crapy keyboard wouldn't let them do anything   i have not tried any other keyboard,anybody tried plz let us know as flames keyboard is annoying.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 7, 2007)

jags1 said:


> sprite back up and sunny soft work fine

Click to collapse



Did you do a restore with Sprite or Sunny?  The backup in SBP Backup works its the restore thats the problem.  I was actually able to get the restore to work without restoring any of the dbs.  (obviously things like contacts and emails and stuff were messed up but they are easy enough to get back), and the phone is now working.


I installed Calligrapher which has its own keyboard but its not really a keyboard like SPB's.  What happens with SPBs keyboard that it doesn't work, (is it cause its QVGA?)


----------



## jags1 (Jul 7, 2007)

tenGO and spb keyboards work, how spb keyboard works? you assign it to a hard key and when you are about to write sms/email,you just hit the button you assigned spb keyboard,it will appear full screen keyboard then you write whatever you wanna write and sooner you close keyboard all your text will appear in sms/email place,its a full screen keyboard thats why doesn't appear in small form in the same sms/email window (thats what i discovered)
its really a handy big letters keyboard with different skins and yes its a VGA (remind you any of spb softwares will be vga compatible,they make full compatible to any screen out there) i installed tenGO and spb screen keyboard but would prefer spb,its cool.
and yes sunnysoft back up manager is really good backs up restores and so sprite back up do, i had no problems with them.


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 7, 2007)

jags1 said:


> tenGO and spb keyboards work, how spb keyboard works? you assign it to a hard key and when you are about to write sms/email,you just hit the button you assigned spb keyboard,it will appear full screen keyboard then you write whatever you wanna write and sooner you close keyboard all your text will appear in sms/email place,its a full screen keyboard thats why doesn't appear in small form in the same sms/email window (thats what i discovered)
> its really a handy big letters keyboard with different skins and yes its a VGA (remind you any of spb softwares will be vga compatible,they make full compatible to any screen out there) i installed tenGO and spb screen keyboard but would prefer spb,its cool.
> and yes sunnysoft back up manager is really good backs up restores and so sprite back up do, i had no problems with them.

Click to collapse




yeah tried again the SPB full screen keyboard. yeah must assing to a hard key button then will work. thanks for the information.   thanks


----------



## S1MB4D (Jul 7, 2007)

*iphone skins?*

anyone found a skin the flame to look like the iphone......about the only thing the iphone is good for!


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 7, 2007)

*Turn on Bluetooth and Wifi*

I've made a mortscript to turn on BlueTooth and Wifi when the device restart.

You must install MortScript first, (its freeware)

Remove the .txt from the script (the forum would not allow .mortrun to upload so you have to rename it)

Place the script in \Windows\Startup

That should be it...  You might have to experiment with the timing on the Sleep command, or enhance the script more, I just started looking into mortscript so it might be able to do more then I have it doing.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 7, 2007)

Just some more detail about the 'timing', because I'm running Wisbar and a bunch of stuff, I changed my script to give all the other loading time to finish, 30 seconds, and then started Wireless Management and increased the time between clicking bluetooth on and Wifi on, (because while bluetooth is starting if you click wifi it will not start).  Then for cleanup, I wait for wifi and minimize the app.

At this point profiles like (SPB PhoneSuite) can turn off and on wifi and bluetooth (it seems they need help initially from wireless management)


Sleep(30000)
Run("\Windows\WirelessDPM.exe")
WaitForActive("Wireless Management",60)
Sleep(5000)
MouseClick("Wireless Management",95,266)
Sleep(8000)
MouseClick("Wireless Management",95,367)
Sleep(10000)
Minimize("Wireless Management")


----------



## Tuningszocske (Jul 9, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> Just some more detail about the 'timing', because I'm running Wisbar and a bunch of stuff, I changed my script to give all the other loading time to finish, 30 seconds, and then started Wireless Management and increased the time between clicking bluetooth on and Wifi on, (because while bluetooth is starting if you click wifi it will not start).  Then for cleanup, I wait for wifi and minimize the app.
> 
> At this point profiles like (SPB PhoneSuite) can turn off and on wifi and bluetooth (it seems they need help initially from wireless management)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! I will try! I think you mean profiles "can't" turn off and on wifi and bluetooth instead of "can". If yes, I agree, if not please tell me how!

Another thing I played with:
One of my favourite application was Opera Mini on my previous PDAphone (QTEK9000). I loved it with all its capabilities and graphical look. But it is changed with this new hardware. We have a new java midlet application manager (Jeode, Esmertec) which handles fonts in a different way like we use with Intent midlet manager. So when You use Opera Mini with our new Esmertec, you can realize, that if you set font size to small texts are almost unreadably small, when you increase just one! size (medium) those will be very huge.

Unfortunately there is not any .ini file or registry settings with both of Esmertec Java midlet manager or Opera Mini, therefore after more hours experience I found one way I am satisfied with: I duplicated my favourite font on PDAs (Thorndale AMT) and renamed to "tahoma.ttf" and "tahomabd.ttf" and I created another duplicate with the name "cour.ttf" and I overwrited with RescoExplorer in those three fonts in the Windows directory, so every font in the system will be Thorndale AMT. (I don't know if it does matter, but I had Thorndale in the /Windows/Fonts dir also) So, after this Esmertec (with Opera Mini) had a more useable text reading with the medium font size setting, but be careful, all applications which are using the system default font may be with different look. (For example texts of iGO - I don't bother it changed, I like it)

If You want to use this method I did, I highly recommended to backup your original fonts.

Another problem with OperaMini is the "screen-handling". It doesn't handle the touchscreen operations with the Flame (screen-dragging or dragging the scrollbars) just page-turning with the scrollbar. If anybody knows a solution it is welcome, I couldn't have a good way working it.

Flame can have a different screen handling operation than other PDAs, because with all applications It is working with problems which using screen-handling.

...
Another thing I noticed. I used Vito AudioNotes before also, I like it. With my previous PDAs it worked when I wanted to record a phonecall, but recorded just the sound of microphone (what I said) without the speaker (the other half), but with Flame it records just the speaker's sound without the mic's sound, which is a bit better, but it would be more better if it can record both.

So, it seems Flame has different hardware addresses than other PDAs.

I have more hard experience with O2 XDA Flame if somebody needs some information, but I don't want to write pages, if nobody cares.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 9, 2007)

*Tuningszocske*:  Actually I did mean 'can'.  Right now I have SPB PhoneSuite running with 2 profiles, (home and work) based on time.  Home has wifi *on* and Work has wifi *off*.  Also long as I have wifi turned on prior to them running they are able to control the individual states afterwards.  I got this idea actually from the SPB forum for PhoneSuite where they talk about the fact that on some devices you have to turn of radios ON first before the app is able to control them.  Give it a try, install a profiler, reset, turn them on, have the profile switch a profile and you should see it work.  I believe I tested it with PhoneAlarm, (but am not positive), but I know its working with PhoneSuite v1.1

When you say Opera Mini do you mean Opera Mini or Opera Mobile.  Mini is (I thought) for smartphone and Mobile was meant for PDA?  I haven't installed either yet am hoping v9 gets released soon before I do.

*General Question*:  Has anyone gotten the Flame to play nice with a bluetooth carkit?  I installed VC1.6 to get voice dialing going and when I start a voicedial from the Bluetooth carkit the speakers gets TONES of feedback, to the point of being unusable (currently anyways).  I am wondering about the SRS, and db on the headphone, or some of the attenuation registries, but not sure what to try just yet and hoping someone has looked into it/had the same  problems.


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 9, 2007)

I tried to set 
HKLM\Software\Microsft\Bluetooth\sys\DisableAutoSu by default is set to 1. I've set it to 0. then my flame working fine with my bluetooth headset BUT battery drain very very very fast. 12% for an hour. half day battery dead.

dun know why yesterday whole day working fine but today cannot connect again sometimes. dun know what went wrong. Flame really driving me crazy. Perhaps i shd let go Flame and get the Atom Life   

so the following file will help? anyone try yet? will try ... hopefully the wm6 rom come out will solve all the problem and have better battery life. "praying"
 MortScript-4.0-PPC.cab  
 BlueToothWifi.mortrun.txt


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 9, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> I've made a mortscript to turn on BlueTooth and Wifi when the device restart.
> 
> You must install MortScript first, (its freeware)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what shd i edit to make it ONLY turn bluetooth on? I don't wanna turn the WiFi on. Thanks JamesManios for sharing. hopefully it works. just downloaded. now going to try it. thanks again


----------



## thierryb (Jul 9, 2007)

Tuningszocske said:


> Thanks! I will try! I think you mean profiles "can't" turn off and on wifi and bluetooth instead of "can". If yes, I agree, if not please tell me how!
> 
> Another thing I played with:
> One of my favourite application was Opera Mini on my previous PDAphone (QTEK9000). I loved it with all its capabilities and graphical look. But it is changed with this new hardware. We have a new java midlet application manager (Jeode, Esmertec) which handles fonts in a different way like we use with Intent midlet manager. So when You use Opera Mini with our new Esmertec, you can realize, that if you set font size to small texts are almost unreadably small, when you increase just one! size (medium) those will be very huge.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problems than yours concerning opera mini and Audio Recorder. In addition with audio recorder I hear nothing when I use a bluetooth headset; probably the same behavior as others with Voice Command.

I can also confirm the behavior of SPB phone Suite. Except the fact that you have to activate wifi with Comm Manager the first time after a soft reset, after the profiles are well managed. In fact, Comm Manager have the priority, if you have used it to be in flight mode, SPB phone Suite can't deactivate flight mode.

Why they do not want to open a subforum ? Crazy situation!


----------



## igalan (Jul 9, 2007)

I found that Spb Phone Suite did work fine here, I don't think I turned the radios on manually before Spb Phone Suite did... But I removed it because it didn't do what I wanted. I've also tried SBSH PhoneWeaver; this one did exactly what I needed (keep the PDA on while on car profile), but unfortunately every time that I pressed the on button it would start the wifi radio as well  . So I've unistalled it as well. I someone else knows a program that can do that...


----------



## thierryb (Jul 9, 2007)

You are right. Spb Phone Suite do not allow to manage power. Could be usefull. I will ask them.


----------



## p.loong (Jul 9, 2007)

*Windows Lives*

Have anyone try Windows Lives on Flame


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 9, 2007)

keeekeee said:


> what shd i edit to make it ONLY turn bluetooth on? I don't wanna turn the WiFi on. Thanks JamesManios for sharing. hopefully it works. just downloaded. now going to try it. thanks again

Click to collapse



MouseClick("Wireless Management",95,266)  -> this is the bluetooth coordinates
MouseClick("Wireless Management",95,367)  -> this is wifi

so yours would look something like this

Sleep(30000)
Run("\Windows\WirelessDPM.exe")
WaitForActive("Wireless Management",60)
Sleep(5000)
MouseClick("Wireless Management",95,266)
Sleep(10000)
Minimize("Wireless Management")


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 9, 2007)

*For people with Bluetooth VoiceDialing working, please help*:

What VoiceDialing app are you using, which version, (ie: VC 1.6, Cyberon Speed Dial 1.1, 1.2, etc..)

Also, what values do you have in...

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Bluetooth\AudioGateway\BTAGExtModule


VoiceDialing is STILL not working for me.  VC1.6 will initiate from the carkit but with the feedback.  When using Cyberon the carkit will launch the phone and NOT the app even though I have 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\VoiceCommand\Path = "\Windows\SDDialer.exe" 
set.

This is the one hurtle left right now.

*Anyone Overclocking yet*:  If yes, are you using PocketHackMaster.  What L,M,N values are working best for you?


----------



## Tuningszocske (Jul 10, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> *Tuningszocske*:  Actually I did mean 'can'.  Right now I have SPB PhoneSuite running with 2 profiles, (home and work) based on time.  Home has wifi *on* and Work has wifi *off*.  Also long as I have wifi turned on prior to them running they are able to control the individual states afterwards.  I got this idea actually from the SPB forum for PhoneSuite where they talk about the fact that on some devices you have to turn of radios ON first before the app is able to control them.  Give it a try, install a profiler, reset, turn them on, have the profile switch a profile and you should see it work.  I believe I tested it with PhoneAlarm, (but am not positive), but I know its working with PhoneSuite v1.1
> 
> When you say Opera Mini do you mean Opera Mini or Opera Mobile.  Mini is (I thought) for smartphone and Mobile was meant for PDA?  I haven't installed either yet am hoping v9 gets released soon before I do.
> 
> *General Question*:  Has anyone gotten the Flame to play nice with a bluetooth carkit?  I installed VC1.6 to get voice dialing going and when I start a voicedial from the Bluetooth carkit the speakers gets TONES of feedback, to the point of being unusable (currently anyways).  I am wondering about the SRS, and db on the headphone, or some of the attenuation registries, but not sure what to try just yet and hoping someone has looked into it/had the same  problems.

Click to collapse



Hm.... Thankx for the infos about the profilers, I will try.

When I say Opera Mini, it is Opera Mini, not Opera Mobile. There are two working Opera browser for Pocket PCs. 
First: Opera Mini is a java midlet, which is one of the best browser I've ever tried. (It resizes webpages for mobile phones by 10% of the original page. It reorganizes the whole page without frames, flash videos, advertisements... Just give it a try if You've not tested yet. It is the best browser to read the news or anything without loading complicated webpage structures)
Second:  Opera Mobile is a standalone webbrowser application, but I'm sure You know it as I heard from Your words. Opera Mobile is the best if You want to use the more complicated web surfaces.

What is v9?

I haven't tested any bluetooth device just my GPS.


----------



## jags1 (Jul 10, 2007)

i have no problems using bluetooth,i used blue-ant x3 micro, it doesn't disconnect or drops call or anything like that,works normal,will try carkit and speed dial and see how it goes.
i asked o2 question about rom versions why we having different numbers? below is their answer:

Dear Jag,

Thank you for contacting O2 Asia Technical Support.

With regards to the query that you have stated below, please be advised that the Xda Flame is released with the WWE RC1070309. As long as the ROM versions match then the minor differences maybe due to the batch of shipment date when the devices were released.

Thank you.

so thats what i thought from the start that actual rom is only one and everyone has the same rom,o2 have not made any upgrade to actual rom yet,rest of the radio verions  etc looks a bit different ,why? thats what o2 replied above about.


----------



## leochan2005 (Jul 10, 2007)

Any one knows how to make the device turn on by pressing any button.  currently I can only use the power on/off botton.  Just not good enough


----------



## jags1 (Jul 10, 2007)

ye i want that too  but you will have to play with registry for that thing,will let you know if i come up with somefin.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 10, 2007)

I had asked O2 about the roms and WM6 and got the following

"You may wish to be advised that O2 has recently released the Windows Mobile 6 upgrade for Xda Atom Life and Xda Zinc users. Aside from that, O2 Asia currently has no plans of providing  WM6 for current models including XDA Flame. You may wish to refer time and again in the near future to www.seeo2.com for further information on the devices with Windows Mobile 6. 

Also, please note that the Xda Flame is released with the WWE RC1070309. As long as the ROM versions match then the minor differences maybe due to the batch of shipment date when the devices were released."

I'm worried that now that O2 is getting the iPhone deal they may turn their back s on us poor WM users and never do a Flame update :-(


----------



## ThaiM (Jul 10, 2007)

I filled the cup.


----------



## jags1 (Jul 10, 2007)

first they said we are testing wm6 on flame,that was just before they released flame and gave ppl impression that ye no worries flame comes out with wm6,if not then soon after they release flame there will be an upgrade for it and yes thats exactly how i was told by "organiser world" a one of the biggest mobile phone/pda etc store in melbourne,they said flame comes with wm6,in worst case when its released it will have wm6 upgrade available on o2 site. 
so now looks like O2 cheated with us or as you said turning their back,specially after these comments "they have no plan for flame upgrade in near future" 
they should atleast give us an upgrade to a newer wm5 rom,they need to clear lots of bugs,the biggest is battery drainage plus many more.
i am un-certain now after their replies in regards to wm6 or rom upgrade,don't know if i should keep flame or put on ebay and switch back to htc.
any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 10, 2007)

I am also struggling with this thing, weather to ebay or not.  The device is nice but has LOTS of problems, (my devices crashes a lot while in suspend mode), carkit not working, and its SIZE!  I really was hoping some update would help, but xda-devs unwillingness to even add it to the forum, little development for the GPU, and now possibly no rom updates, kinda makes it feel like its going to be a turkey.  :-(


----------



## fr4gm0nk3y (Jul 10, 2007)

Froogle brings it up around 1k USD, ouch $$$$$$.


----------



## igalan (Jul 10, 2007)

Calm down, I would be surprised if O2 releases a new ROM during July or August. I would expect mid September as more realistic. Being the Flame one of the most capable devices around, I don't think O2 will leave us with the current ROM wich is at beta level.


----------



## Hagow (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey guys and gals,

This is my first post in XDA Dev and I have been following this thread for awhile now.  I have the FLAME on order and should receive it by tomorrow.  I have couple of questions...

1) I live in Toronto, Ontario Canada and my provider is ROGERS.  Rogers run on a GSM 850/1900 mhz band will I have difficulties with reception as the FLAME only have the 1900 band?

2) I also read some bugs in this thread but what is the overall verdict on the FLAME are you guys happy with it?  I don't care much for WM6 although it would be nice.  The FLAME is like an DELL x50v on steroids and with a phone.  I use to own a x50v and loved it but wished it had phone capabilities.

3) How is the phone quality and is the call volume loud?  Does the other end hear themshelves talking when put on speakerphone?(currently experiencing this with my ETEN M600+)

4) Just how bad is the battery life?  I thought my DELL x50v's battery life was very bad is it worst than that?  Will it last if I played 2hrs of video with screen brightness at medium?

I just don't want to be disappointed...


----------



## swain69 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Hagow,

1) I live in New Zealand and we have a similiar GSM, I have no problems with reception.
2) I am very happy with the Flame, wish we had an WM6 upgrade though so that bluetooth can get sorted out and push email for hotmail. I've had the Atom before...what a piece of crap. 
3) Phone quality is ok, although callers complain that the Flame rings (on their side) for while before I hear it.
4) Battery life is ok, I have it charged it all the time, like I had with my previous Dell.

For me the biggest problem with all my other Pocket PC's and Pocket PC phones was RAM, I always seem to run out of it. Not with the Flame


----------



## Tuningszocske (Jul 11, 2007)

swain69 said:


> Hi Hagow,
> 
> 1) I live in New Zealand and we have a similiar GSM, I have no problems with reception.
> 2) I am very happy with the Flame, wish we had an WM6 upgrade though so that bluetooth can get sorted out and push email for hotmail. I've had the Atom before...what a piece of crap.
> ...

Click to collapse



1)We got the answer
2)I am happy with flame. Everybody wants WM6. But why??? I owned QTEK9000 before the Flame. I tried WM5 and WM6 on it. WM6 is almost the same than WM5 with that new look and icons, and that great dialler application. While we have a very strong hardware (double RAM) now I don't care the look of WM6, I use Wisbar Advance and Wisbar Advance Desktop to create a lot more beautiful look than WM6. (I attached screenshots about my Flame's today-screen with two conditions) About the dialler I don't care again since O2 gave us their O2 Phone Plus which has a smart dialler also.
3) Phone-quality is weaker than any of my previous PDA-phones in sound quality (with any speaker), because the high frequencies are poorer, that's why You can hear harder the consonants, they are not very clear. Speakers have a poor sound quality also, that SRS-effect is almost than nothing useful (I know what is SRS in real, I'm using it in my work, but it is a hanky-panky). I say it as I'm a sound engineer, musician, composer and music producer, so what I know about something surely is sound.  So, what You can hear from the Flame is not the best from any speakers. Phone-line quality is the best from my previous PDA-phones in my country (Hungary). (I have a lot of PDA-phones) Almost never breaks the line.
4) Battery - here is the worst parameter of Flame. Although it has bigger battery than usual (1620mAh), it can NOT usable for a whole day, just if You don't use it. I usually use it for calling from 1 to 2 hours, some web surfing, some application using, some navigation software, and after 8-9 hours (with a lot of standby condition certainly) it turns off because battery level is less than 5%. My QTEK9000 with the same battery was better. But we have a chance to wait for the usual extended batteries which are normally the double size (in capacity and in dimensions also) of the original battery with a new back cover. Also we have an option to buy a charger for XDA Flame (for example here: 
http://www.gpsforless.co.uk/product_details.php?id=8248 
due soon...) with a second battery.
Another opion: we can buy external batteries:
http://www.gpsforless.co.uk/product_details.php?id=8244     with3600mAh or
http://www.gpsforless.co.uk/product_details.php?id=8239     with5600mAh

I hope it helped.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 11, 2007)

Hagow said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> 1) I live in Toronto, Ontario Canada and my provider is ROGERS.  Rogers run on a GSM 850/1900 mhz band will I have difficulties with reception as the FLAME only have the 1900 band?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very similar to my/my posts a couple of posts ago  

1} I'm also in Toronto on Rogers and the reception is good.  Its not quiet as good as other HTC's I have had, but during my testing it has only missed 1 call.  Sometimes at work downtown I get 1 or no bars, but if I get a call during those time its still usable so it works well enough.

2} It does have some issues, at least for me, but I am still trying to hammer them out.  My Carkit is a huge problem, but my GPS is working totally fine.  I only care for WM6 (or Rom updates in general) just in the hopes they fix some of the problems up, (cause this current build has problems)

3} The phone quality is a little quieter then an HTC it seems, but usable, (none of these devices are "great" phones really) but I would say completely acceptable.

4} My battery life is pretty good.  I would say by the end of a day its about 60%, and I have the display at 100% and the CPU on performance (524Mhz).  I listen to music on the train ride in, watch videos on the train ride back, always have bluetooth on (but not WIFI, it seems to be a massive drainer), so I would say its similar to my Prophet or Magician, maybe a little worse, but as long as you charge nightly you should be fine.

PS: mickesjo is really talented skinner!


----------



## swain69 (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't care much for the aesthetics of wm6, it's more that the bluetooth stack has finally been fixed, and the long awaited HTML email support amongst other niceties. I can't really believe we not getting wm6 ! I would have chosen another device if I had known then.


----------



## Hagow (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies...

JamesManios:

You are the guy that probably bought the Flame so now I actually need to go order mine...hopefully it comes in tomorrow.  Where did you buy your Flame?

Anyone used an ETEN M600+ how are the phone quality comepared to that of ETEN?

What you yourate the FLAME out of 10 (10 being the best)?

I am really looking forward to the FLAME and I hope I won't be disappointed.  

Thanks again for the replies!

Cheers!


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 11, 2007)

I bought mine off of expansys.ca they said they had them in stock, (and I feel saver from a store) ... and then in usual expansys fashion, once I ordered it the website said out-of-stock and I had to wait 2 weeks to get it on backorder.

As for rating it, (for myself), I would have to say something like a 5, which I know sounds harsh but consider that its still somewhat new and getting its kinks worked out.  Hopefully it will get better.

Downers:  Little to no GoForce support (so it struggles to play/do things you know it SHOULD be able to do no problem), possibly little/no ROM updates, terrible carkit support, no built in voice-dialing, (where they would have noticed the terrible carkit support), colossal size though if the size doesn't bug you then it might move the number up to 6-7.


----------



## swain69 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow...5
I'll give it an 8, bearing in mind my previous device was terrible.


----------



## igalan (Jul 11, 2007)

The ROM isn't perfect and Bluetooth needs some work, but having 128 MB RAM makes a huge difference with anything else. It reminds me of my old F-S Loox 720 which also had 128 MB RAM and was an incredible device (and VGA, and about the same size). WM 5 and 6 do need the extra RAM if you're a "power user". Specially on Phone Editions, that have less free RAM than pure PocketPC.

About WM 6, well, HTML for emails is only supported for Exchange mail as far as I know. I'm not seeing any HTML on my HTC Touch. But if you want/need it, it's much better to use QMail; anyway QMail it's so much better that I no longer use Messaging.


----------



## seraphaxg (Jul 11, 2007)

Lol - "A theatre in your *packet*" - I hope they've put more quality assurance into the device than they have into proof reading the adverts for it


----------



## thierryb (Jul 11, 2007)

swain69 said:


> Hi Hagow,
> 
> 1) I live in New Zealand and we have a similiar GSM, I have no problems with reception.
> 2) I am very happy with the Flame, wish we had an WM6 upgrade though so that bluetooth can get sorted out and push email for hotmail. I've had the Atom before...what a piece of crap.
> ...

Click to collapse



I confirm. except for point 1, I live in France.


----------



## thierryb (Jul 11, 2007)

swain69 said:


> Wow...5
> I'll give it an 8, bearing in mind my previous device was terrible.

Click to collapse



My loox 720 already had 10. Just missed a phone. The Flame as apda only have a 11, and 12 adding the phone.

Yes Flame have issues, they are small, and more or less the same as all WM devices.

Yes I would appreciate wm6, or even a hack to install the broadcorm bluetooth stadc (the only point where the loox is better than the flame).


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 11, 2007)

*Performance Setting*:

Have you ever noticed that sometimes (usually on a reset) the flame will put itself back onto Automatic for CPU power as opposed to staying on Performance. Is it not on every reset but every once in a while when the device feels a little sluggish, if you check sure enough its back on Auto.

Anyone know where to control that in registry, (so that we can set the registry value on the reset).  

I don't really think its going to matter cause I'm probably going to overclock it, (or at least have it clocked to its 524 limit using something like PHM), just more wondering if the issue is consistent with other people.

Speaking of PHM, (I know I've asked before) but is *anyone* overclocking, getting any good numbers, wanna pass along some L,N,M numbers?


----------



## djuri (Jul 11, 2007)

what abbout these batteries?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2000mAh-Replacment-Li-ion-Battery-Cell-for-O2-XDA-Flame_W0QQitemZ190130489783QQihZ009QQcategoryZ130788QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.gpsforless.co.uk/product_details.php?id=8249


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 11, 2007)

djuri said:


> what abbout these batteries?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2000mAh-Replacment-Li-ion-Battery-Cell-for-O2-XDA-Flame_W0QQitemZ190130489783QQihZ009QQcategoryZ130788QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://www.gpsforless.co.uk/product_details.php?id=8249

Click to collapse



That ebay one looks very interesting...  unfortunately it does not say anywhere that its the original size, (in fact they mention a "Plastic battery carrying pack included" so I think it might be an oversized battery)  but if it was stock size that would be very tempting!


----------



## djuri (Jul 11, 2007)

I've asked the seller for size..I'll post his answer here


----------



## Tuningszocske (Jul 12, 2007)

djuri said:


> I've asked the seller for size..I'll post his answer here

Click to collapse



Although we dodn't have your answer, I saw this 2000mAh battery on another site, and there was written that it is the origial size. But don't think that a battery which is not originally made with a few % more power will help you. I'm totally sure that if You buy it, you have maximum 5% more the using time.

About the other alternative (2200mAh) it does not worth the money with 35% more capacity, as you have to place the back-cover into a new ugly, plastic look one with bigger size. I had an extended battery like this to my old QTEK9000, but it was double capacity (3300mAh) which worthed that ugly back-cover.


----------



## Tuningszocske (Jul 12, 2007)

Why don't You all who love this topic give a rate on the above menu?


----------



## djuri (Jul 12, 2007)

Tuningszocske said:


> Although we dodn't have your answer, I saw this 2000mAh battery on another site, and there was written that it is the origial size. But don't think that a battery which is not originally made with a few % more power will help you. I'm totally sure that if You buy it, you have maximum 5% more the using time.
> 
> About the other alternative (2200mAh) it does not worth the money with 35% more capacity, as you have to place the back-cover into a new ugly, plastic look one with bigger size. I had an extended battery like this to my old QTEK9000, but it was double capacity (3300mAh) which worthed that ugly back-cover.

Click to collapse



It's original size..I know that it won't have much bigger capacity than original one but I'd like to use it as a spare battery, not to replace original..


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 12, 2007)

I put my flame into my pocket without any cases. and it hangs which the green light stay on. it happen three times while i take out my phone to make call only realized it. any of u encounter it? I had to soft reset it. Wondering it is overheat? or the button was pressed for too long?? 


I am really tired of the bluetooth problem and above problem mention.... I am thinking whether i shd give my flame up and get something else. Bought it because the VGA and internal memory .... MAN I wish HTC would come out something like o2 Flame


----------



## igalan (Jul 12, 2007)

I've not had this problem, but it occasionaly freezes when I turn it on and back off very quickly, before it has time to activate backlight.


----------



## jags1 (Jul 12, 2007)

keeekeee said:


> I put my flame into my pocket without any cases. and it hangs which the green light stay on. it happen three times while i take out my phone to make call only realized it. any of u encounter it? I had to soft reset it. Wondering it is overheat? or the button was pressed for too long??
> 
> 
> I am really tired of the bluetooth problem and above problem mention.... I am thinking whether i shd give my flame up and get something else. Bought it because the VGA and internal memory .... MAN I wish HTC would come out something like o2 Flame

Click to collapse



exactly, i got flame because of vga and internal memory,i am thinking to switch back to htc but have to pick something really good i guess.htc omni coming out in couple months,i got my eye on that one.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 12, 2007)

*crash*:  I'm only going on 2 days for this theory, but I noticed my device would crash all the time while it was off, (about 4-5 times per work-day) until I turned OFF wifi.  Its been 2 days now and not 1 crash.  2 days though is not really a long enough test but I would ask (for the people with crashes) do you have your wifi on?

My 2nd test will be this... I don't think it crashed until I turned PowerManagement ON for WIFI.  I think at the start of having the device I had it on WIFI Performance but wanted to see if there was a battery drain and flipped it to power management, it was around that time that the crashes started.

This is kinda why I gave it a 5/10 ... like many of us, I think if HTC had build this phone it would not be so problematic, but its not a bad phone, it just needs some 'special' attention


----------



## igalan (Jul 12, 2007)

I also set WiFi on Power Save, but I turn off WiFi when I'm done, seldom do I leave it turned on when I switch off the PDA. But I will pay more attention to this. Incidentally my F-S Loox N560 also has this same problem.

I wouldn't praise HTC too much. My old Qtek 9100 with the shipped ROM was buggier than the Flame, way buggier. You couldn't sinc with AS two times in a row without having to softreset in between; thanks to XDA-Developers lately it was fast and stable with WM6... The F-S Loox 720 was a very solid device, although ROMs weren't made by HTC, only the PDA itself. But that's another discussion.

Anyway I belive that we're going to have a WM 6 ROM, maybe later than expected. But the Flame will be in trouble if in the next two months isn't getting a new ROM. And I don't think O2 wants this for their top of the line PocketPC Phone Edition.


----------



## jags1 (Jul 12, 2007)

we are so many people here bought this expensive device, what should we do that will make O2 think yes they need to bring a proper update for flame?should we email them everyday or start a petition?
whatever is flame right now,not more than a usual phone and bit of pda to me,i thought it was great but no most of its cool things are full of troubles so i am not using anything other than a phone/alarm/appointments, any 50 bucks crapy phone has these features too,why did i spend $1200+ and got this flame with full of feature as mentioned theater in my pocket? lol
ye you think i am upset,why ? because the way they advertised and gave wm6 hope etc and now you email them they say don't wait for anything we not sure what we doing right now. why am i asking for wm6 becuase it has very very less issues compare to current wm5 we using,this upgrade didn't happen for nothing,it had purpose behind it so we either need wm6 or atleast a upgrade soon with major issues solved.
am i asking too much here?


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 12, 2007)

*[b]Overclocking[/b]:  Some Results*

I tried out some OC using PHM v4.08.023

Stock (performance) speed and settings are: *520Mhz* Bus:208, Mem:104, LCD:104, L=16, N=5, A=1, LCD=0, T=1, FB=1  -> SI=415,MIPS=335, Mem=494
======================================================
*624Mhz* Bus:208, Mem:104, LCD:104, L=16, N=6, A=1, LCD=1, T=1, FB=1  -> SI=456,MIPS=400, Mem=512  -> passed the PHM benchmark but crashed in TCPMP benchmark  Status = *FAILED*
======================================================
*553Mhz* Bus:221, Mem:111, LCD:55.25, L=17, N=5, A=1, LCD=1, T=1, FB=1  -> SI=441,MIPS=356, Mem=525  -> passed the PHM benchmark passed TCPMP benchmark  Status = *WORKING*
======================================================
*618Mhz* Bus:247, Mem:124, LCD:62, L=19, N=5, A=1, LCD=1, T=1, FB=1  -> SI=488,MIPS=398, Mem=578  -> passed the PHM benchmark, crashed TCPMP benchmark  Status = *FAILED*
======================================================
*585Mhz* Bus:234, Mem:117, LCD:62, L=18, N=5, A=1, LCD=1, T=1, FB=1  -> SI=462,MIPS=376, Mem=548  -> passed the PHM benchmark, passed TCPMP benchmark  Status = *WORKING*
======================================================

Speed of 624, 650, 682 crashed PHM right away so I stopped going higher then 585 for my device it seems to be the stable limit, but as you all know, not all components are created equal, you might have more success then me.

I'm currently running at 585 will run it for a couple of days and tell you whats what...


----------



## djuri (Jul 12, 2007)

anyone who bought flame at anythingonline?


----------



## shaileshashar (Jul 12, 2007)

Anybody tried wm5torage on flame? does'nt seem to work.
Also anybody tried OzVGA/TrueVGA ?


----------



## Hagow (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow, all these complaints I am really starting to think that i have made the wrong decision.  You guys are really sacring me.  Please tell me something good....


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 12, 2007)

Having had the device for about 2 weeks, and looking at that screen on a daily basis, I don't think I could ever go back to QVGA.  

Most of the problems 'should be' discoverable, and hopefully have some type of work around ... any 'maybe' we will get a new rom ... 

So if you mostly wanted VGA, to watch movies or surf then its good at that.  If size doesn't bother you then its very good at the above, if size bothers you, then consider its the 'current' smallest VGA phone out... and in time we will all buy something new, thats just the nature of these devices, so for now, its pretty good, (and maybe can be even better)


----------



## Hagow (Jul 12, 2007)

I do not use Bluetooth head sets and I make calls the old fashion way.  I want a VGA device like my DELL x50v but with a phone.  I read alot of RSS feeds, e-books and surf the web.  I also use it for alot of movies and Mp3s, basically for alot of entertainment processes.  Lastly Pocket Informant I use alot.

So hope it will treat me well!!!


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 12, 2007)

*On to a new problem...*

Anyone gotten MortPlayer to install/setup/play?

I've tried 3.31RC6 and RC7 and they both just crash periodically.  Initially thinking it was overclocking I have turned it off (though the device is working for everything so far at 585) anyways, after turning off OC and resetting it still does not work.  Very strange?  Even the setup app will only get part way before crashing.

MortPlayer starts up and plays  fine but will eventually crash within a couple of seconds.  What is interesting is it will die and go away and the PDA is fine afterwards (really looks like just a crash in the app), but I have this very version running on my Prophet without a problem.


----------



## thierryb (Jul 12, 2007)

djuri said:


> anyone who bought flame at anythingonline?

Click to collapse



I bought flame at anythingonline


----------



## Tuningszocske (Jul 12, 2007)

thierryb said:


> I bought flame at anythingonline

Click to collapse



So did I


----------



## Tuningszocske (Jul 12, 2007)

For anybody who has bluetooth headset problems:
I'm using Plantronics Discovery 640 as bluetooth headset since my previous PDA (QTEK9000). Like with the 9000, everything works well with the Flame without any hacking. So I think maybe Flame doesn't cooperate well with every bluetooth headset (like other PDAs), and the problem is not with the bluetooth manager on the Flame. Before I had a SonyEriccson headset, and I had a lot of problems with all the PDAs because of its battery save mode which is not recognizeable for the PDAs. Maybe this is the case with our new love. So, I'm using GPS, headset and laptop computer with bluetooth without any problem ever. Try to change your bluetooth-device with problem!


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 13, 2007)

*Forum Idea*

Since it doesn't look like we are going to get a seperate forum I was thinking, we could simulate one by creating NEW posts in the General forum with the same SEARCHABLE topic.  For example {O2FLAME} if we started every topic that way, then when we logged in we could search for all {O2FLAME} articles and read the ones we like...

For example, I just make an article called {O2FLAME} - Cases ....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1365340#post1365340

That way, if someone didn't care about cases they would not have to weed threw this article ignoring things they don't care about.  Its up to you guys... (we would have to use the same thing to make it work).  And you can't search for just 'flame' because the word flame (like to flame someone) is used in the forum everywhere!


----------



## Hagow (Jul 13, 2007)

I like the idea...by doing that we can make easy searches!

Is it possible to rename this thread itself to "{O2FLAME} - Check It Out!!!"


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 13, 2007)

Are you saying to make the captions always {O2FLAME} - Check It Out!!!  or just that particular article?  

I was thinking if it was something like "constant" - "subject" then someone could find them all by searching for "constant" and then reading the "subject" part to know if they cared or not ....  (I also posted a link on the cases about the pouch I used)


----------



## djuri (Jul 13, 2007)

Tuningszocske said:


> So did I

Click to collapse




are you satisfied with them? how long it took until it arrived from confirming order? Had you it shipped by DHL express or standard?


----------



## igalan (Jul 13, 2007)

I also purchased mine at AnythingOnline. Their service is excellent  .


----------



## Tuningszocske (Jul 14, 2007)

djuri said:


> are you satisfied with them? how long it took until it arrived from confirming order? Had you it shipped by DHL express or standard?

Click to collapse



It took 25 days until it arrived. It shipped by standard. I'm not satisfied with them, beacuse I have one pixel error and I didn't get professional service when I contacted with them about the problem. They tried to escape assuming obligations to the warranty. So I was sent to the O2 directly, but they didn't want to help also. When I followed the instructions on the australian goverment and wrote a very hard letter to anythingonline they immediately answered and contacted with O2, but now we have the point that one pixel error is out of the warranty. So I have to accept it, although it was not a cheap toy with the taxes. Bhleeeeew....Anythingonline.......


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 14, 2007)

Tuningszocske said:


> It took 25 days until it arrived. It shipped by standard. I'm not satisfied with them, beacuse I have one pixel error and I didn't get professional service when I contacted with them about the problem. They tried to escape assuming obligations to the warranty. So I was sent to the O2 directly, but they didn't want to help also. When I followed the instructions on the australian goverment and wrote a very hard letter to anythingonline they immediately answered and contacted with O2, but now we have the point that one pixel error is out of the warranty. So I have to accept it, although it was not a cheap toy with the taxes. Bhleeeeew....Anythingonline.......

Click to collapse




Really?? I bought mine and i didnt realized it has a ONE DEAD pixel on the screen. Only realized it when i try to take photo in a dark room. 

I went to O2 service center myself, it took 3 days then they return a brand new one for me. Yeah only one deal pixel. Lucky me. My friend said maybe up to 3 or 5 dead pixels only can claim for warranty. so i was worry .... but they swap a new one after 3 days.


----------



## djuri (Jul 14, 2007)

Tuningszocske said:


> It took 25 days until it arrived. It shipped by standard. I'm not satisfied with them, beacuse I have one pixel error and I didn't get professional service when I contacted with them about the problem. They tried to escape assuming obligations to the warranty. So I was sent to the O2 directly, but they didn't want to help also. When I followed the instructions on the australian goverment and wrote a very hard letter to anythingonline they immediately answered and contacted with O2, but now we have the point that one pixel error is out of the warranty. So I have to accept it, although it was not a cheap toy with the taxes. Bhleeeeew....Anythingonline.......

Click to collapse



hmm that su*ks..I am going to order it at anythingonline becasuse it's the cheapest way I found..I'd like to have it shipped by DHL express so I hope it will arrive faster..hoping also of no wrong pixels


----------



## igalan (Jul 14, 2007)

Dead pixels aren't usually covered under warranty unless you have several of them. I don't know how many, but it's the same if you purchase O2 or HP or HTC or whatever  . I usually try to purchase in a place where I can return it if a single pixel is bad, but in this case I didn't have much options, so I rolled the dice...


----------



## archel (Jul 14, 2007)

*Unstable Screen*

Has anyone experienced that their Flame screen isn't stable such that at a tap by stylus or finger, one can feel that the screen will move.  In my experience specifically somewhere in the left bottom corner, I can feel that the screen won't 'absorb' the tap but rather it will dip.  I had my first unit replaced by the local distributor (which has been very helpful), but the second new unit after a week has the same problem.  

Has anyone got a similar concern?


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 14, 2007)

igalan said:


> Dead pixels aren't usually covered under warranty unless you have several of them. I don't know how many, but it's the same if you purchase O2 or HP or HTC or whatever  . I usually try to purchase in a place where I can return it if a single pixel is bad, but in this case I didn't have much options, so I rolled the dice...

Click to collapse



i guess i was lucky since i can face to face and make noise to them. saying things like so expensive device, why shd i accept one dead pixel?? heheheh 

anyway did u guys try Wisbar Advance 2 on flame? work? stable? 

Dun know why my itech clip D working with my flame now but some people said my sound is very soft. then i need to hold the bt close to my mouth. em...... already order a Sony Ericsson BT. Will get it on Monday. see how it goes. hopefully it will work better. thanks


----------



## andyh (Jul 14, 2007)

It seems like the Flame has a problem with dead pixels. I bought two and each has a dead pixel.

Yes, Wisbar Advance works for me.

Andy


----------



## igalan (Jul 14, 2007)

Mine has no dead pixels, or bad subpixels. But the screen sometimes seems to move very slightly on the bottom when pressing with the stylus. But it's very subtle, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Tuningszocske (Jul 15, 2007)

keeekeee said:


> Really?? I bought mine and i didnt realized it has a ONE DEAD pixel on the screen. Only realized it when i try to take photo in a dark room.
> 
> I went to O2 service center myself, it took 3 days then they return a brand new one for me. Yeah only one deal pixel. Lucky me. My friend said maybe up to 3 or 5 dead pixels only can claim for warranty. so i was worry .... but they swap a new one after 3 days.

Click to collapse



Hey Keekee! Where do You live? It is very annoying to hear that somebody just walked in there and had luck. If I lived there I would make it also. I have very big sound.


----------



## Tuningszocske (Jul 15, 2007)

keeekeee said:


> ...anyway did u guys try Wisbar Advance 2 on flame? work? stable?
> 
> Dun know why my itech clip D working with my flame now but some people said my sound is very soft. then i need to hold the bt close to my mouth. em...... already order a Sony Ericsson BT. Will get it on Monday. see how it goes. hopefully it will work better. thanks

Click to collapse



I'm using Wisbar Advance 2, it is stable and working since we have enough RAM. You can see my screenshots a few pages earlier with WA. Maybe you didn't make your homework? How do you read this forum? Just one or two post reading..? 

Another thing you have to be careful with!!! As I suggest you should read the forum, beacuse I posted something very useful for You: "For anybody who has bluetooth headset problems:
I'm using Plantronics Discovery 640 as bluetooth headset since my previous PDA (QTEK9000). Like with the 9000, everything works well with the Flame without any hacking. So I think maybe Flame doesn't cooperate well with every bluetooth headset (like other PDAs), and the problem is not with the bluetooth manager on the Flame. Before I had a SonyEriccson headset, and I had a lot of problems with all the PDAs because of its battery save mode which is not recognizeable for the PDAs....."

So, if I were you, I wouldn't buy SonyEriccson bt headset, except I tried one.


----------



## dollardollar (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey does flame could connect to internet through USB directly form modem.
I have a modem with usb and wanted to connect to my flame, but not through the pc. Could this be done?


----------



## jags1 (Jul 16, 2007)

yes it does!!!


----------



## thierryb (Jul 16, 2007)

jags1 said:


> yes it does!!!

Click to collapse



Are you sure? did you try it really? where you able to use a usb modem?
Not to use the Flame as an usb modem!


----------



## swain69 (Jul 17, 2007)

See response from O2, seems like WM6 is still in the pipeline :

Thank you for contacting O2 Asia Technical Support.

With regards to your response below, kindly be advised that our engineers are currenly testing the Windows Mobile 6 on Xda Flame. However, kindly note that there is no news at the moment regarding the release date of Windows Mobile 6 on Xda Flame.

Should you require any further assistance, kindly reply to this e-mail.  Thank you.

Warmest Regards,
O2 Technical Support (Email)
Asia Pacific Region
For full listing of retail outlets and information on the latest products, 
please visit http://www.seeo2.com


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 18, 2007)

Tuningszocske said:


> Hey Keekee! Where do You live? It is very annoying to hear that somebody just walked in there and had luck. If I lived there I would make it also. I have very big sound.

Click to collapse




me locatied in asia   yeah i think i can feel your big sound here already


----------



## Tuningszocske (Jul 18, 2007)

keeekeee said:


> me locatied in asia   yeah i think i can feel your big sound here already

Click to collapse



 HeeHee  But in which country? Just to know exactly the place, because I will maybe continue the warranty proccess follow by your success.


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 18, 2007)

Tuningszocske said:


> HeeHee  But in which country? Just to know exactly the place, because I will maybe continue the warranty proccess follow by your success.

Click to collapse



for your information, they will not entertain at all if i buy the flame from Singapore, and claim the warranty in Malaysia or thailand. 

I'm fr Malaysia  

thinking to buy the motorola S705 stereo bluetooth headset for flame. hopefully it works .... currently using itech clip d. still got problem. sometimes work, sometimes do not


----------



## jags1 (Jul 18, 2007)

blue-ant works perfect for me.


----------



## djuri (Jul 18, 2007)

keeekeee said:


> thinking to buy the motorola S705 stereo bluetooth headset for flame. hopefully it works .... currently using itech clip d. still got problem. sometimes work, sometimes do not

Click to collapse



let us know then please, I'd like to buy S805


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 20, 2007)

man o2 flame once gone to suspend mode, it turn off the bt itself, once incoming call come in after one hour time. it wont connect to the bluetooth headset unless we wait til the bluetooth connection connected ( like 30sec or more ) sometimes it doesn't even connect unless i press the call button on the bt headset. so frustraded ...  still no solution guys?


----------



## igalan (Jul 20, 2007)

If looked up and down on the registry to change this behavior, but nothing has worked so far  . I've looked at other PocketPCs that had this same behavior, like the Universal (with some ROMs), but with no success either.


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 20, 2007)

igalan said:


> If looked up and down on the registry to change this behavior, but nothing has worked so far  . I've looked at other PocketPCs that had this same behavior, like the Universal (with some ROMs), but with no success either.

Click to collapse



i send email to o2. o2 replied as follow:-
Thank you for contacting O2 Asia Technical Support.

Kindly note that as these bluetooth headsets are developed and belong to the 3rd party developer, O2 (Asia) Technical support may not able to provide full support on these hardware. Users will have to contact the vendor for more information regarding the compatibility of the hardware/software with the O2 Xda Flame (WM 2005 OS).   

Users will have to contact the bluetooth headset developer for more information regarding the compatibility of the software with the O2 mobile devices before any actual purchase.

** Some bluetooth headset provide trial version for user to test before any actual purchase. You may wish to refer to the developer/reseller for more details.

Thank you.

I wondering if i buy the XA-06 from o2 and IF also dun work with flame then what would they reply? anyone using XA-06 with flame here? 
http://www.seeo2.com/product/XdaFlame/template/XdaFlameAccessories.vm#XA-06


----------



## igalan (Jul 20, 2007)

That answer only shows that whoever wrote that, had no idea what he's talking about. The Bluetooth radio on the Flame turns off when the device is suspended and this is by desing; there is no compatibility issue with the headset/handsfree at play. Because after that the BT radio is off the headset/handsfree is disconnected and can no longer initiate calls no matter what brand you use; also once you receive a call the Flame will need quite a few seconds to reestablish the link, and by that time you may have missed the call.

No other device that I've had shows this behavior. The HTC Touch can be suspended but its BT radio remains active and connected to the headset/handsfree, the same happens on the Wizard and almost any other PocketPC Phone out there. Turning the BT radio off in suspend mode is a bad decission no matter how you look at it.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 20, 2007)

Just to re-cant my earlier statement of battery life, (I think I had it syncing/charging) when I was saying 60% at the end of the day, cause now I get about 35-40% battery  at the end of the work day.  Last night, went out for a drink, got on the train at 9:30pm and the battery was at 14%; watched a movie and the whole phone died (after a couple of warning), didn't even make it home.  MAN does this battery situation suck.  

Anyone bought an extended battery yet, like maybe even that ebay 2000mhA one?  At this point any increase would be welcome.  I have a theory that its the radio ramping up power to find signal, (I have bad signal in my office) so that its draining faster, going to turn the gsm radio off after I get a consistent baseline with it on to compare, (though what good is a PDA/phone without the phone).  My old Prophet is looking better and better every second.  :-(


----------



## djuri (Jul 20, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> Anyone bought an extended battery yet, like maybe even that ebay 2000mhA one?  At this point any increase would be welcome.  I have a theory that its the radio ramping up power to find signal, (I have bad signal in my office) so that its draining faster, going to turn the gsm radio off after I get a consistent baseline with it on to compare, (though what good is a PDA/phone without the phone).  My old Prophet is looking better and better every second.  :-(

Click to collapse



I've ordered that ebay battery, it has been shipped today, I'll test it then..


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 20, 2007)

A cradle thats in stock...

http://cgi.ebay.com/PDair-USB-Cradl...QQihZ012QQcategoryZ146435QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Its not necessarily better then the one mentioned before, (cause that one can  charge a second battery and comes with a lower amp battery), but they still don't have it in stock unfortunately.


----------



## naval_notorious (Jul 20, 2007)

*need help*

*hey, i got my O2 XDA Flame from HongKong. i m using it since last 2 weeks.

I am facing some major problem. 

Sometimes i cannot disconnect the call. And sometimes i cannot dial. 

This happens constantly after 10-15 calls. And everytime i need to Soft Reset Or Re-start the phone. 

Kindly Help!! *


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 21, 2007)

igalan said:


> That answer only shows that whoever wrote that, had no idea what he's talking about. The Bluetooth radio on the Flame turns off when the device is suspended and this is by desing; there is no compatibility issue with the headset/handsfree at play. Because after that the BT radio is off the headset/handsfree is disconnected and can no longer initiate calls no matter what brand you use; also once you receive a call the Flame will need quite a few seconds to reestablish the link, and by that time you may have missed the call.
> 
> No other device that I've had shows this behavior. The HTC Touch can be suspended but its BT radio remains active and connected to the headset/handsfree, the same happens on the Wizard and almost any other PocketPC Phone out there. Turning the BT radio off in suspend mode is a bad decission no matter how you look at it.

Click to collapse




see what they replied this time, as follow :-

Thank you for contacting O2 Asia Technical Support.

With regards to your response below, kindly be advised that the Xda Flame would be compatible with Bluetooth® Stereo Headset XA-06.

Should you require any further assistance, kindly reply to this e-mail.  Thank you.


man i am tired without bt headset. now using my dopod 838Pro and keep the o2 flame inside the box til the new rom (wm6) to solve the problem! if still cannot help then better sell it on ebay. damn o2 ... lousy customer service. They still don't understand what the actual problem ant the bt connection.


----------



## thierryb (Jul 21, 2007)

*My list of bugs*

Here is my list of bugs and I will appreciate if some of you confirm them. It will help us to convince O2 and Arima to do something because at present time O2 is completely deaf.

1/I have set my phone to turn off after 1 min (Settings/System /Power). When I do a call that last more than 1 min, the phone turns off but I can continue to talk. When I close the conversation, the phone goes on but without backlight. And touchingthe screen does not go the light on.

Do you have the same issue?

My workaround: power off and on the phone, and the backlight is back.

Answer of O2: the Flame has been designed like this. So that is normal.
Funny answer!

2/ I have discovered using memmaid or sktools that the notification database grows after each soft reset by adding always the same lines:
\\.\Notifications\NamedEvents\FM_SysTimeChange;
\\.\Notifications\NamedEvents\MyTimeZoneEvent;
\\.\Notifications\NamedEvents\SPSCalendarListenerEvent;

Do you have the same issue?

Workaround: delete them with those tools.

Answers of O2: 
- You are using third party applications, o2 does not support 3rd party applications.
- You have no problem If you do not use those softwares. So what is the problem ?
Funny answers!

3/ We already know that the Flame do not discover 2 gb Sandisk micro Sd after a softreset or a switch on

2 workarounds:
- switch off and switch it on after a period of two seconds
- or reinsert the card

Answers of O2:
- the Flame supports only 1 gb cards.
- the Flame support 2 gb cards, but you have not the list of supported one
- change of brand, we can not support third party device

So I do not want you confirm the buy b.t it could be usefull for all of us to have a list of cards that works and that does not work.
So I all start:
Sandisk 2gb Does not work

4/With some 3rd party applications the display on the screen is bizarre when something is over like a dialog box or a menu. In that case,  everything goes as if it cuts the screen in rectangular subscreen and draws in each subscreen what would have to be drawn in the whole screen. Sometime pictures are better than words, so I have attached screen shots.

Can you confirm this bugs?

I guess you know the answer of o2. You win. That's third party applications.

I think it could be usefull for us to have a list of softwares with this problem. I start it.
- Garmin Que
- NoniGpsPlot
- PV Player

5/ Also something we already guess, the Flame is less stable when going off, or even stay on with wifi on. I have made some statistical tests : a normal day with wifi always on, lost 2 phone calls, and need to reset it more than 3 times during the day, often after it tempt to switch on by itself (received phone call, received sms, appointment notification); a test day without wifi, no problem.

Can you confirm?

6/ Receive a phone call on a bluetooth headset starting from a switch off phone do not work.

Can I confirm?
I can't. I have no problem. The phone switch on with bluetooth activated, and connect to my headset. My headset is a Plantronic Discovery 640.

If somebody wants, I can verify settings or registry values.


----------



## thierryb (Jul 21, 2007)

naval_notorious said:


> *hey, i got my O2 XDA Flame from HongKong. i m using it since last 2 weeks.
> 
> I am facing some major problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never had this problem. Have installed any software ? Do a backup, a hard reset, and try again. Then decide if you restore the backup or not.


----------



## shaileshashar (Jul 21, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Here is my list of bugs and I will appreciate if some of you confirm them. It will help us to convince O2 and Arima to do something because at present time O2 is completely deaf.
> 
> 1/I have set my phone to turn off after 1 min (Settings/System /Power). When I do a call that last more than 1 min, the phone turns off but I can continue to talk. When I close the conversation, the phone goes on but without backlight. And touchingthe screen does not go the light on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Such a lot list of bugs and still a happy flame's owner  !!!


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 21, 2007)

1. Haven't noticed that one, but haven't looked either.  You might want to consider something like PhoneAlarm which can turn the display off right away and see if the results change, (since it turns the display on when you hang up)

2. I can confirm the notifcation dbs, and have them deleting via mem-maid, prior to mem-maid I had 147 notifications.  Sadly, I'm not too suprised that O2 support have no clue; I would recommend everyone use something like memmaid since it will eventually slow down the device if left unchecked.

3. This has happened to me only a handful of times, but does happen.  I have  a 2gig Transcend 

4. I have never had this one

5. Yes I noticed this, I have wifi OFF now, but I think it might be even MORE unstable if you have it on AlwayOn or Auto battery performance for wifi.  I found it the most stable (and battery draining) with AlwaysOFF

6. I can recieve calls fairly well, but voice-dialing using VoiceCommand is not usable, for my bluetooth device there is terrible feedback so that the device can not make out the name at all.  This bluetooth device has worked with 4 other HTC devices so its something flame related.


----------



## thierryb (Jul 21, 2007)

keeekeee said:


> see what they replied this time, as follow :-
> 
> Thank you for contacting O2 Asia Technical Support.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have right. To send a mail to or customer support is useless. We have to discuss here, find a solution by ourself, hope wm6 will arrive, hope wm6 will solve most of the issues without adding new ones.

Then if we confirm issues in this thread, confirm that is really a limitation for customers we are, perhaps after we could try to send the address of this thread to O2 and Arima.

So now our job: qualify bugs, and vote.

I can confirm bluetooth is not available when the phone is off. 

For me the main limitation is not that one but the fact that we can not dial speaking in the headset. If this limifation will be solved by O2 or by a third party application, then not being able to wake up the phone by the headset will be a limitation.

So:
Resolution 1: O2 and Arima have to be compatible with at the minimum with a third party software like Microsoft Voice Command or the one they want to choose, and tell us.

Resolution 2: O2 and Arima have to let the bluetooth radio on and active to wake up the phone if it is on when the phone was asleep.

Votes:
Resolution 1: +1 = 1
Resolution 2: +1 = 1

Now go on, vote !


----------



## thierryb (Jul 21, 2007)

shaileshashar said:


> Such a lot list of bugs and still a happy flame's owner  !!!

Click to collapse



Yes always. Because I know that no device is perfect, and the Flame have the best specifications for me, and he work most of the time. In addition. I am an advanced user, and phone is important for me for data more than for call. Flame just need to be improved a little bit and will be a wonderful device.

For me the main issue concerning the Flame is O2 support, and xda-developper. They are both deaf.

So we have to be more active and clever than they are. And we can. So go on.


----------



## thierryb (Jul 21, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> 1. Haven't noticed that one, but haven't looked either.  You might want to consider something like PhoneAlarm which can turn the display off right away and see if the results change, (since it turns the display on when you hang up)
> 
> 2. I can confirm the notifcation dbs, and have them deleting via mem-maid, prior to mem-maid I had 147 notifications.  Sadly, I'm not too suprised that O2 support have no clue; I would recommend everyone use something like memmaid since it will eventually slow down the device if left unchecked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bug 1: can you confirm the bug by not using phonealarm ? I will try phone alarm. If I understand well, that means that phonealarm shut off the screen when the call start?

Bug2: +1 = 2
please, others, do your job, confirm or deny for your case.

 Bug3: micro SD
Sandisk 2gb : 1
Transcend 2gb: +1 = 1
Bad news. I wanted to buy one. Please other, do your job for having a wonderful device.

Bug 4 : 1
- Garmin Que: 1
- Nonigpsplot : 1
- PV player: 1
Please can you download nonigpsplot, it is a small freeware. And try. Thanks in advance.

 Bug5: +1 = 2

Bug 6: receive call: 0+ 0 = 0
But now you can vote for resolution 1 and resolution 2

NEW BUG:

Bug 7: Sometimes, the device do no charge even plugged to the charger and start to be very hot. However, the led is red and third party softwares confirm that he is  charging. The level of consumption is 280 mA mesured by acbpowerMeter.  So there is no reason of that. It is necessary to reset it (Soft reset was not enough, I needed to shut off the flame completely, ie long press on on/off button). And after everything is ok. 
It is the second time it happens to me.

Can you confirm ?


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi all

I just join this O2 XDA Flame club few days back in exchange of my dead Universal.

I have learn a lot from Uiniversal Forum, after the exchange, the only regret is I never tried Linux on Universal.

I am a newbie again with this new device!!!


----------



## pierro78 (Jul 21, 2007)

ianpac said:


> I wrote to O2 Asia about SDHC and they replied it had not been tested but do not recommend it as "it may cause problems".  In other words, the Flame is not SDHC compliant so 2GB is as far as you can go.

Click to collapse



can anybody with a 4GB sdhc microsd card confirm that it's not compatible with the flame ?
Thanks


----------



## jags1 (Jul 21, 2007)

i wrote one of the company selling 4gb micro sd if it supports our beloved flame,they said NO it doesn't.
i seem to have less problems with my flame,i know i whinged alot earlier because i know that wm5 itself is full of bugs.
i never ever had any problem with sandisk 2gb micro sd and i was surprised to hear this issue though,my flame behaves very well when connected with my blue-ant and no problems going sleep mode and waking up etc neither do i have issues with wifi on....!
i had tried number of softwares in different times and can confirm that phone alarm is a full of bugs softwares itself,it has so much stuff in it and gets confuse and make your device hang every now and then BUT some one else has to try and see how they go,what am i running on flame right now and have basically no problems i do not need to reset my flame unless i want to. o ye if i add resco sticky or phone alarm in these softwares then my device hangs bad otherwise no problems so i kept those two out of my list, just remember my flame is one of the early release,don't know if o2 used some parts from different company,speacially when i see no isuues with 2gb micro sd from sandisk,makes me think what hv i got different in my flame?
there is list of softwares i have,anybody wants something just pm:
1: pocket mechanic
2: code wallet pro
3: mem maid
4: handy launcher
5: handy menu
6: conversions in hand
7: pocket ringo
8: div x player
9: spb mobile shell
10: spb pocket plus
11: spb phone suite
12: world mate pro
13: weather panel
14: opera 6.5
15: real player
16: pocket rar
17: resco explorer plug ins etc
18: spb full screen keyboard
19: spb imageer
20: spb diary 2.5
21: hmarik pocket alarm "best alarm software with voice i ever had"
22: ppc link lexisgoo dictionary
23: webis pocket informant "sometimes i use agenda fusion and agenda one too"
24: vito audio notes
25: vicsoft today screen changer
26: one handed dial "very simple lets me dial number without touching screen"
27: sbsh ilauncher
28: sbsh pocket clock
29: sbsh pocket breeze
30: vito ringtone editor
31: laconix touch notes pro
32: microsoft net cf 2.0
33: openNETCF SDF v1.2
34: microsoft VB runtime
35: microsoft SQLCE 2.0
36: macromedia flashplayer

GAMES

1: Allure 3.0 "10 games pack"
2: boney boy
3: bowling for burger
4: brain school
5: pda mill gamebox classic
6: mappy by namco
7: my little tank
8: pdamill rats
9: crazysoft pyramid
10: pacman
11: resco diamond
12: skyforce
13: rayman ultimate


----------



## thierryb (Jul 22, 2007)

pierro78 said:


> can anybody with a 4GB sdhc microsd card confirm that it's not compatible with the flame ?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I have tested one. It was not recognized even after more than one insertion. I do not remember the brand and the size.


----------



## thierryb (Jul 22, 2007)

jags1 said:


> i wrote one of the company selling 4gb micro sd if it supports our beloved flame,they said NO it doesn't.
> i seem to have less problems with my flame,i know i whinged alot earlier because i know that wm5 itself is full of bugs.
> i never ever had any problem with sandisk 2gb micro sd and i was surprised to hear this issue though,my flame behaves very well when connected with my blue-ant and no problems going sleep mode and waking up etc neither do i have issues with wifi on....!
> i had tried number of softwares in different times and can confirm that phone alarm is a full of bugs softwares itself,it has so much stuff in it and gets confuse and make your device hang every now and then BUT some one else has to try and see how they go,what am i running on flame right now and have basically no problems i do not need to reset my flame unless i want to. o ye if i add resco sticky or phone alarm in these softwares then my device hangs bad otherwise no problems so i kept those two out of my list, just remember my flame is one of the early release,don't know if o2 used some parts from different company,speacially when i see no isuues with 2gb micro sd from sandisk,makes me think what hv i got different in my flame?
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you have memmaid, can you verify you notification database ?

Concerning your microsd card, is it a special one from Sandisk? Mine was sold with an SD adaptor.
after every reset or wakeup you can access it?

Did you try to make a call longer than the parameter you have in Settings /System/ Power ? Does he switch to stand by mode (black screen)? And when you close the call, does he have the backlight on ?


----------



## pierro78 (Jul 22, 2007)

thierryb said:


> I have tested one. It was not recognized even after more than one insertion. I do not remember the brand and the size.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer !

It's a pity as the 6GB microsd is supposed to be available in august, 8GB in december and 16GB in Q2 2008 ( http://www.my-symbian.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=293147#293147 ) ...


----------



## Fighter 77 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Missing Files*

I have not had a PDA before & I found this excellent forum which I have been following for some time.
1 - I bought my O2 DXA Flame in Australia last week & have sent the following to O2. Support.
“I purchased O2 XDA Flame last Wednesday & the "O2 Exclusive Applications" are missing. These are:
O2 Autoconfig, Autoinstall, Connect, Mediaplus, Menu, Phone Plus, SMS Plus. So far I have noticed
that I do not have Radio ( FMRadio.exe) and NO Remote Control.Others that are also missing are:
Adobe Reader LE, CodeWallet,Self Diagnostics, Video Telephony, Worldmate.”

The Camera gives the following message”Camera.exe – The file [Camera] cannot be opened.Either it is not signed with a trusted certificate or one of its components cannot be found. You might need to re-install or restore this file”.
I get the same wording when I try to use the FM Radio.
Question: Will a [Hard Reset] fix all of the above? If not just where can I get the required files from?

2. – The only Free Contacts Backup that I could find is called
NS Contacts Backup 1.2
http://www.mobiletopsoft.com/pocket-pc/download-ns-contacts-backup-1-2.html
I note that it requires .NET Compact Framework 2.0
Question: Is it any good?


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 22, 2007)

*CPU Performance location*

It seems that the controlling mechanism for CPU performance (in Settings\System\Power\CPU Optimize) is stored in the following location:

*LM\Drivers\CPUPower\PowerStateBatt*

0 = Automatic
1 = Performance
2 = Power Saving

2 interesting points.  1} It would seem that just changing the value cause the CPU to move.  My guess is the device uses the IdleProfInterval value as an interval to check this key and change the CPU, (every 100msec apparently?)  So getting an app to change this value every reset should insure that the device is set accordingly.  2} Either TCPMP is showing the value wrong or performance does a little more then lock it in at 520Mhz because going into TCPMP shows values in the range of 508 - 548.  Also, Power Saving brings the CPU down to 104Mhz (man thats slow)


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 22, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Bug 1: can you confirm the bug by not using phonealarm ? I will try phone alarm. If I understand well, that means that phonealarm shut off the screen when the call start?

Click to collapse



I am not running PhoneAlarm, I will try your test out sometime tomorrow



thierryb said:


> Bug 4 : 1
> - Garmin Que: 1
> - Nonigpsplot : 1
> - PV player: 1
> Please can you download nonigpsplot, it is a small freeware. And try. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I'm running iGo GPS right now and its fine, I will find and try nonigpsplot but that might more be a problem with the individual programs then the phone, (if they are not VGA aware apps).  Have you had this problem with a VGA specific app?



thierryb said:


> NEW BUG:
> Bug 7: Sometimes, the device do no charge even plugged to the charger and start to be very hot. However, the led is red and third party softwares confirm that he is  charging. The level of consumption is 280 mA mesured by acbpowerMeter.  So there is no reason of that. It is necessary to reset it (Soft reset was not enough, I needed to shut off the flame completely, ie long press on on/off button). And after everything is ok.
> It is the second time it happens to me.

Click to collapse



I have NEVER had that.


----------



## thierryb (Jul 22, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> I am not running PhoneAlarm, I will try your test out sometime tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes this specific app is VGA compatible, WM05 AKU 3.5, because I have already used it in my Acer N311 with the rom 1.24. Sure, this is a problem of the software, but also probably of the Nvidia GPU, and the APIs that have been made available for developers. This software probably use APIs that the NVidia badly interpret. I have found 3 softwares that have this issue. Probably, we all found more, and this will help these deveolpers to do something, or Arima, O2, Microsoft, NVidia do something.


----------



## thierryb (Jul 22, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> It seems that the controlling mechanism for CPU performance (in Settings\System\Power\CPU Optimize) is stored in the following location:
> 
> *LM\Drivers\CPUPower\PowerStateBatt*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you need an app to change this value. You already have it in the Flame. Goes on : Settings > System > Power > CPU Optimize. Probably I do not understand your remark.

TCPMP does not always give real values. I have never seen that it does with all my pdas I have had.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 22, 2007)

igalan said:


> About WM 6, well, HTML for emails is only supported for Exchange mail as far as I know.

Click to collapse




Also pop3/imap.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 22, 2007)

Guys and gals, does anyone know whether ANY OpenGL ES games / apps are supported? Could you, for example, give a try to Call of Duty 2 (even the trial version will suffice)? CoD2 is stated to be compatible with GoForce.

If it IS supported, then, you'll see a high-resolution, (W)VGA image and, still, the animation will be smooth. If it isn't, then, a low-resolution, pixelizated screen will be shown. Two examples:






(OpenGL ES, Dell Axim x51v 2700G)





(NO OpenGL ES, Pocket Loox 720)

Also, you could give a try to other OpenGL ES games / apps too; see their complete list at http://www.aximsite.com/boards/games/98674-x50v-x51v-2700g-accelerated-game-list.html

I'd REALLY welcome any kind of input so that we know whether GoForce is upwards compatible with the Intel 2700G - that is, it supports Open GL ES.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 22, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Why do you need an app to change this value. You already have it in the Flame. Goes on : Settings > System > Power > CPU Optimize. Probably I do not understand your remark.
> 
> TCPMP does not always give real values. I have never seen that it does with all my pdas I have had.

Click to collapse



This may be another BUG on the bug list, but for my Flame, I find that every once in a while it changes the setting BACK to Automatic from Performance.  It seems to be rare and somewhat random, (for example doing a Soft-Reset does not guarantee it will happen).  I think I'm going to write an app the writes a value to the registry every couple of seconds to make sure this doesn't happen again.  I will post it here if anyone else is having the problem and wants it.

Update: one example that always works (for me anyways), set Performance and then switch to the camera and quit out and go back to CPU and it will be back to Automatic


----------



## thierryb (Jul 22, 2007)

Fighter 77 said:


> I have not had a PDA before & I found this excellent forum which I have been following for some time.
> 1 - I bought my O2 DXA Flame in Australia last week & have sent the following to O2. Support.
> “I purchased O2 XDA Flame last Wednesday & the "O2 Exclusive Applications" are missing. These are:
> O2 Autoconfig, Autoinstall, Connect, Mediaplus, Menu, Phone Plus, SMS Plus. So far I have noticed
> ...

Click to collapse



After a hard reset, the Flame proposes to you to install all these applications. The only way to have them is to hard reset it, but you will loose all your data.

Concerning data backup, including pim, mail, files, the simplest and good software is free and available to download on this forum. It's name PimBackup, just do a search.

if you want a more sophisticated one, with fullbackup, you have sktools, sprite backup, spb backup. But you will have to pay.


----------



## thierryb (Jul 22, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> Guys and gals, does anyone know whether ANY OpenGL ES games / apps are supported? Could you, for example, give a try to Call of Duty 2 (even the trial version will suffice)? CoD2 is stated to be compatible with GoForce.
> 
> If it IS supported, then, you'll see a Ihigh-resolution, (W)VGA image and, still, the animation will be smooth. If it isn't, then, a low-resolution, pixelizated screen will be shown. Two examples:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do not have the cab for Cod2. But get the cab for opengles benchmarck and get a result of 1040.

I have tried also virtual pool, it works, but I do not know if it use the gpu.

But the specific version for X5Ov of Jackpot Casino do not start


----------



## thierryb (Jul 22, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> This may be another BUG on the bug list, but for my Flame, I find that every once in a while it changes the setting BACK to Automatic from Performance.  It seems to be rare and somewhat random, (for example doing a Soft-Reset does not guarantee it will happen).  I think I'm going to write an app the writes a value to the registry every couple of seconds to make sure this doesn't happen again.  I will post it here if anyone else is having the problem and wants it.
> 
> Update: one example that always works (for me anyways), set Performance and then switch to the camera and quit out and go back to CPU and it will be back to Automatic

Click to collapse



I am always on automatic. So this is why I have never seen your bug.

I have just tried: put it in performance, start the camera, close it, go back to cpu, but unfortunately for you, my Flame stays in Performance.

I can't reproduce you bug. However, I will put my Flame on performance during few days and verify sometimes if it stays.


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 23, 2007)

i am using the sandisk 2GB with flame. it works fine. 

only problem i am facing is still the bluetooth connection. I have keep trying and trying any other brands but failed. end up alot of bluetooth headset in my drawer.

I finally give up flame at this moment. put it back to the box and waiting for wm6 ( if it solves the problem )  Just bought the o2 atom life and it works fine with everything. Now i am happy .... Wish WM6 will come out soon for flame. otherwise i have to let my flame go


----------



## swain69 (Jul 23, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> This may be another BUG on the bug list, but for my Flame, I find that every once in a while it changes the setting BACK to Automatic from Performance.  It seems to be rare and somewhat random, (for example doing a Soft-Reset does not guarantee it will happen).  I think I'm going to write an app the writes a value to the registry every couple of seconds to make sure this doesn't happen again.  I will post it here if anyone else is having the problem and wants it.
> 
> Update: one example that always works (for me anyways), set Performance and then switch to the camera and quit out and go back to CPU and it will be back to Automatic

Click to collapse



I've never encountered this problem. Mine is set on Performance and has never changed. Possibly it's an installed application that's causing this behaviour?


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 23, 2007)

First, thanks for the tests! One of the major selling points of the Flame is the GoForce CPU; if it turns out to be as good and compatible with the current (!) 2700G / OpenGL ES-enabled games / emulators / demos as the 2700G itself, many previous Axim users may look into purchasing the Flame.



thierryb said:


> Do not have the cab for Cod2.

Click to collapse



CoD2 already has a demo version, accessible on their homepage. Let me know if you want me to extract the CAB.



> But get the cab for opengles benchmarck and get a result of 1040.

Click to collapse



Thanks, will test & post the results on my 2700G-based x51v!



> I have tried also virtual pool, it works, but I do not know if it use the gpu.

Click to collapse



If the animation is really smooth, non-pixelizated and high-resolution (!) (see my example screenshots of the accelerated and non-accelerated CoD2 - you should see the same difference in all games), it's accelerated.



> But the specific version for X5Ov of Jackpot Casino do not start

Click to collapse



Thanks, that's bad news (not that Jackpot Casino would be THAT good, 3D-wise).


----------



## rohanmaini (Jul 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Fighter 77
> I have not had a PDA before & I found this excellent forum which I have been following for some time.
> 1 - I bought my O2 DXA Flame in Australia last week & have sent the following to O2. Support.
> “I purchased O2 XDA Flame last Wednesday & the "O2 Exclusive Applications" are missing. These are:
> ...

Click to collapse





thierryb said:


> After a hard reset, the Flame proposes to you to install all these applications. The only way to have them is to hard reset it, but you will loose all your data.
> 
> Concerning data backup, including pim, mail, files, the simplest and good software is free and available to download on this forum. It's name PimBackup, just do a search.
> 
> if you want a more sophisticated one, with fullbackup, you have sktools, sprite backup, spb backup. But you will have to pay.

Click to collapse




I think if these problems are solved after doing a Hard reset, these should be in the Extented_Rom folder. You can access the ext rom thru freeware programs like Total Comander. Once you are in the folder you can install the apps from there... no need for Hard reset.


PS: If you need details on how to get to the Extended_Rom folder PM me.


----------



## jags1 (Jul 23, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Because you have memmaid, can you verify you notification database ?
> 
> Concerning your microsd card, is it a special one from Sandisk? Mine was sold with an SD adaptor.
> after every reset or wakeup you can access it?
> ...

Click to collapse



i will re-install mem maid and will be able to tell you the notifications stuff.sorry
my sandisk micro sd came with an adapter ,i had this card for quite sometime actually,used as sd before and when i bought flame then used as micro,had no issues at all,it gave me trouble not even once,did many hard resets/soft resets card always appeared as it should.
i did make a longer calls,looked at my screen during calls,it went off in 3 minutes and i stayed on line for an extra 5 minutes,screen did not go completely blank,i mean backlight was off but in day light i could see call screen in the back ground and when i finished call,touched screen and it became in normal mode with backlight on,did not need to press power button.
did couple more experiments today, as i mentioned earlier i had no problems using bluetooth headset (blue-ant x3 micro) when my phone went in suspend mode and i needed to wake him up by using power button,it did not disconnect from bluetooth,it was always there ready/connected and today i bought icombi stereo headset paired with my flame,it went brilliant,no problems using A2DP voice was clear as and listening music etc was excellent, same thing when it went in sleep mode i woke him up,it did not disconnect,it was paired and connected as usual,i paid AUD162 but it was worth paying that much and getting something very fancy  then my second battery arrived today thats 2000mAh but using first time i didn't feel any difference compare with my original one,will see after 3/4 charge if 2000mAh has more life or not,size is the same as original one,looks the same.
i think i am going to keep my flame as i am with lesser issues here and now i hv got the second battery,i am quite happy with it,still WM6 is a demand from O2 ,would never give up on this demand


----------



## igalan (Jul 23, 2007)

thierryb said:


> 1/I have set my phone to turn off after 1 min (Settings/System /Power). When I do a call that last more than 1 min, the phone turns off but I can continue to talk. When I close the conversation, the phone goes on but without backlight. And touchingthe screen does not go the light on.

Click to collapse



Yes, this seems to happen here.



thierryb said:


> 2/ I have discovered using memmaid or sktools that the notification database grows after each soft reset by adding always the same lines:
> \\.\Notifications\NamedEvents\FM_SysTimeChange;
> \\.\Notifications\NamedEvents\MyTimeZoneEvent;
> \\.\Notifications\NamedEvents\SPSCalendarListenerEvent;

Click to collapse



I am also having duplicated notifications added to the queue after every soft-rest. MemMaid is set to run after start up and takes care of them, but anyone not doing some clean up will be in trouble.

I'm not sure if the duplicated entries are the one above.



thierryb said:


> 3/ We already know that the Flame do not discover 2 gb Sandisk micro Sd after a softreset or a switch on

Click to collapse



I'm using a Sandisk 1 GB Micro SD. This one works well but sometimes the Flame needs up to 5 mins before it mounts it. I have a spare Micro SD that looks identical, with the spare one it mounted the card always in less than a minute.



thierryb said:


> 6/ Receive a phone call on a bluetooth headset starting from a switch off phone do not work.

Click to collapse



This works only sometimes. Tha PDA awakes and rings, and then sometimes the headset is connected, sometimes not. If it's connected I can answer with the headset, if not I have to pick up the PDA and while in call press a couple of times the button of the headset to transfer the call.


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Screen Rotation Icon*

Beside putting the registry and the DLLs in the Windows directory, what else should I do to make the Icon and also the Icon to work.

Now I am using the Screen function in the settings. Very unfriendly to use.


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 23, 2007)

rohanmaini said:


> I think if these problems are solved after doing a Hard reset, these should be in the Extented_Rom folder. You can access the ext rom thru freeware programs like Total Comander. Once you are in the folder you can install the apps from there... no need for Hard reset.
> 
> PS: If you need details on how to get to the Extended_Rom folder PM me.

Click to collapse



In HTC ROMs, typing \Extended_Rom\ works in Total Commander, but in this Arima ROMs of O2 Flame, typing \Extended_Rom\ does not work, what is the name it uses?

Any chance that it can be unlocked and unhide like the HTC extended rom. Think it is mentioned earlier somewhere that the HTC method does not work.

Please PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## igalan (Jul 23, 2007)

O2 Menu has icons to rotate screen. I'm using it as task switcher, only because it has the screen rotation; otherwise I would be using Handy Switcher.


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 23, 2007)

I see,

O2 Autoconfig
O2 AutoInstall
O2 Connect
O2 MediaPlus
O2 SMS Plus

But I do not see O2 Menu.

Where is it?


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone has any idea what is the ROM Structure of this Arima's O2 XDA Flame ROM?

Is this Arima's first PDA / PDA Phone?

Anyone has make a ROM Kitchen of this for Cooking ROMs?

Its a strange thing that O2 or Arima does not provides the ROM of their latest Shipped ROM on the website as what HTC / Dopod does.

By the way, what is the latest news of the WM6 ROM from O2?


----------



## igalan (Jul 23, 2007)

An earlier post explains this, when you run O2 Autoinstall you're give a list of programs that you can install. If memory serves, O2 Menu is part of O2 Themes. But be warned, installing O2 Themes will install a lot of plugins and customizations that will completely change your Today Screen. I didn't like many of the Today Plugins installed, so I've disabled all but the O2 Wireless (and O2 Menu, but this one isn't a Plugin).


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anyone also finds that some of the games which works on wm2003, wm5 and also Cooked WM6 for Dopod models does not work on Flame.

The initial few screen / start up menu is jumpy until it gets into the Game Proper.


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 23, 2007)

igalan said:


> An earlier post explains this, when you run O2 Autoinstall you're give a list of programs that you can install. If memory serves, O2 Menu is part of O2 Themes. But be warned, installing O2 Themes will install a lot of plugins and customizations that will completely change your Today Screen. I didn't like many of the Today Plugins installed, so I've disabled all but the O2 Wireless (and O2 Menu, but this one isn't a Plugin).

Click to collapse



Thanks.

Disabling is one way.

You can delete today plugins by delete the respective DLLs in the Windows directory and also the respective registries.

Is the O2 Menu and shortcut *.lnk file? Can you check which *.exe it is linked to?

What does autoconfigure does?

What does O2 Connects downloads?


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 23, 2007)

I do not like the dialer, wanted to change to the CrossBow look alike dialer.

Anyone knows where the BMPs of the dialer resides?

I search the Windows directory for the respective picture but cannot find any pictures that looks like the dialer.


----------



## igalan (Jul 23, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Disabling is one way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Disabling is enough for me  .

O2 Menu is part of O2 Themes, I've just verified this. The link points to O2+.exe, but there is an O2Menu.exe, as well as other files that are part of this package (although they don't seem related to O2 Menu, they are the other plugins -dlls-, and themes).


----------



## ianpac (Jul 23, 2007)

COD2 demo does not work on the Flame, I also got hold of the full program and again no joy.  Very frustrating!  I also tried the accelerated version of virtual pool and it does not work either so you have to stick with the software version.  So far there does not appear to be any accelerated game that runs on the Flame's GPU!  I am starting to believe that the nvidia chip is a waste of time and just causes excessive battery drainage with no upside.

I also found another bug.  If you try to record video directly onto the SD card, the image freezes although the sound continues. It works fine if you record onto the internal memory.


----------



## Fighter 77 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Missing Programs*

Missing Programs - Reply info from: - thierrys & rohanmaini & igalan.
I did a Hard reset – boy was that hard; I almost gave up. I found that I had to press both buttons at EXACTLY the same time to make it work. I am pretty sure I was not given a List of Programs to Select, it just started Automatically and showed a percentage progress loading bar. All the missing programs loaded OK. However, how did my Flame get out of the factory in that condition? My Flame Details : O2 Product No 9-3600-B0AU1-0
Made in Taiwan – Purchased in Australia.
Thanks for the PimBackup – it worked OK & really saved me a lot of work

I found Total Commander.
http://www.ghisler.com/ce.htm


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 24, 2007)

Fighter 77 said:


> I did a Hard reset – boy was that hard; I almost gave up. I found that I had to press both buttons at EXACTLY the same time to make it work

Click to collapse



You shouldn't have to, while the device is on, hold both buttons and hit reset and continue to hold them until you see the "Are you sure" type prompt.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 24, 2007)

*Overclocking some interesting observations*

Running the device naturally at 520Mhz, (using Performance) and letting the machine idle takes around 390-440mA, (these number would of course vary from machine to machine depending on how many apps you have running in the background and what they are doing... but using my machine as the baseline these numbers are significant.

Running XCPUScalar at 520MHz takes 524-539mA
Running PocketHackMaster at 520 takes 514mA-519mA

So, for whatever reason the phone runs 520 much better then the apps.  It might be the apps are using a higher bus speed or something that we can't see but performance-wise "520" seems pretty equal across the board.  

But here is the weird part , if you drop the CPU to 385MHz using XScale or PHM it will be about 440mA so if you try to use these apps for battery savings, it doesn't seem to do much/hurt.  Normally I would not care about battery savings and push the CPU to the highest stable point and power be damned, but as we know, power is not something to squander with this device :-(


----------



## keeekeee (Jul 24, 2007)

any ideas how we can extract the remote control inside of flame and install to atom life? thanks


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 24, 2007)

*That Performance writing app*

Given no one seems to have the problem I'm not sure how interested anyone is going to be, but here is a quick app that just writes the value "1" to the PowerStateBatt reg every 1000msec to force the phone to be in Performance CPU mode

Its just an exe so you can copy it to \Windows\Startup for example, but there is no gui, ie you can't really kill it without a task-manager of sorts, but thats kinda the point...


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 24, 2007)

igalan said:


> An earlier post explains this, when you run O2 Autoinstall you're give a list of programs that you can install. If memory serves, O2 Menu is part of O2 Themes. But be warned, installing O2 Themes will install a lot of plugins and customizations that will completely change your Today Screen. I didn't like many of the Today Plugins installed, so I've disabled all but the O2 Wireless (and O2 Menu, but this one isn't a Plugin).

Click to collapse



Hmm... my Autoinstall has only Jeyo SMS Backup, CodeWallet, Worldmate, O2 Phone Plus & O2 Themes.

I do not need Jeyo as there is other better Apps which backup more than just SMS.

What is Codewallet and Worldmate?

What does O2 Phone Plus has?

O2 Themes are all the *.tsk files + O2 Menu which has screen rotate?


----------



## thierryb (Jul 24, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> Given no one seems to have the problem I'm not sure how interested anyone is going to be, but here is a quick app that just writes the value "1" to the PowerStateBatt reg every 1000msec to force the phone to be in Performance CPU mode
> 
> Its just an exe so you can copy it to \Windows\Startup for example, but there is no gui, ie you can't really kill it without a task-manager of sorts, but thats kinda the point...

Click to collapse



Thanks Jamesmanios.

Even if if is not the case for us, it could be useful for others.

I have put my Flame during two days with the perfomanie option and the option is always here.

It could be interesting for you If you do a hard reset and verify if the bug is always here. Obviously you need a backup.


----------



## jags1 (Jul 24, 2007)

RECENT ANSWER FROM O2:

Dear Jag,

Thank you for contacting O2 Asia Technical Support.

With reference to your previous correspondence with us, we appreciate the feedback that you have provided regarding the Xda Flame. As to the issue regarding Windows Mobile 6 for the said device, O2 has a policy of testing new software and applications thoroughly to ensure that potential faults and issues are mitigated so that the customer experience and enjoyment of the new device is not affected. As a result, we are conducting rigorous tests on Windows Mobile 6 with the unique O2 applications and other software intended for the Xda Flame. Customers can expect to an announcement on the availability of Windows Mobile 6 upgrades for the Xda Flame in the near future.

Thank you. 

I am sorry O2 if i sent few nasty emails to you, i needed answer atleast like this one because it wasn't just my voice there was 100s of O2 FLAME owners un-happy and were about to give up on their beloved flame,so thanks for giving us a hope.


----------



## igalan (Jul 24, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Hmm... my Autoinstall has only Jeyo SMS Backup, CodeWallet, Worldmate, O2 Phone Plus & O2 Themes.
> 
> I do not need Jeyo as there is other better Apps which backup more than just SMS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, O2 Themes contains O2 Menu, several .theme which can be used with a custom control panel applet that will be installed, and several Today plugins (O2 Calendar, O2 Wireless, O2 Files, O2 MRU, O2 Conenct). When I installed it messed up so much my Today screen that I almost hardreset it to get it back to default WM Today. But with some work I have a better Today screen without a thousand Plugins.

Jeyo is a nice program to backup SMS. I use it every time I upgrade to another device, because you can use it to move stored SMS across devices.

Codewallet is a program to store information safely: passwords, serial numbers... I already have eWallet so I've not installed it.

Worldmate is a nice program if you travel. It has a bunch of utilites for travelers like weather, world clocks, currencies, unit conversion, to do lists, etc.

O2 Phone Plus searches for similar phone numbers as you type them in the phone, and presents a list of matching numbers, so you can dial just typing a few numbers.


----------



## PERSONA (Jul 24, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> Guys and gals, does anyone know whether ANY OpenGL ES games / apps are supported? Could you, for example, give a try to Call of Duty 2 (even the trial version will suffice)? CoD2 is stated to be compatible with GoForce.
> 
> If it IS supported, then, you'll see a high-resolution, (W)VGA image and, still, the animation will be smooth. If it isn't, then, a low-resolution, pixelizated screen will be shown. Two examples:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I just tested the COD2 demo version in my flame. It supports the better graphics version. The graphics is like the one you posted for Dell Axim.


----------



## PERSONA (Jul 24, 2007)

ianpac said:


> COD2 demo does not work on the Flame, I also got hold of the full program and again no joy.  Very frustrating!  I also tried the accelerated version of virtual pool and it does not work either so you have to stick with the software version.  So far there does not appear to be any accelerated game that runs on the Flame's GPU!  I am starting to believe that the nvidia chip is a waste of time and just causes excessive battery drainage with no upside.

Click to collapse



No. COD2 demo runs smoothly. But you need to first remove the libgles_cm.dll in the COD2 demo program directory. I think the one installed may not be compatible with flame. Flame has its own dll included in windows folder already.



> I also found another bug.  If you try to record video directly onto the SD card, the image freezes although the sound continues. It works fine if you record onto the internal memory.

Click to collapse



um...I didn't encounter this problem in my unit. Sorry couldn't help on this one.


----------



## arvind09 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok guys am planning on selling my flame,used it for 2 days and put it back in the box,realised was more of ann HTC guy,and addicted to flashing,any one intrested let me know.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 24, 2007)

I mentioned this problem before but no one responded so figuring more time had gone by maybe someone has tried now??

*Mortplayer*: Does anyone have this working?  I've tried both RC6 and RC7 and the app loads and plays fine for about 3-5 seconds, then locks up, and in about 10 seconds quits.  The weird thing is that even the setup wizard does this, you are going through the settings and it locks-up and quits, not playing sound or doing anything. 

In fact I don't think it quits but the OS is maybe killing it after a while since its not responding to anything, (or does some type of memory violation and is shutdown)...

If you DO have it running for lets say 3 minutes and its working, can you zip up your registry settings and your installed files?  If using those for me doesn't work, I might hard reset to figure out if its a constant problem or just a software conflict.  I'm using PocketMusic right now which works fine, but doesn't have the ability to shutdown/quit itself when I hit a hardware button.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 24, 2007)

PERSONA said:


> No. COD2 demo runs smoothly. But you need to first remove the libgles_cm.dll in the COD2 demo program directory. I think the one installed may not be compatible with flame. Flame has its own dll included in windows folder already.

Click to collapse



Cool. The other, currently, non-working titles may also contain this DLL.

BTW, how smooth is the animation in CoD2?


----------



## PERSONA (Jul 24, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> Cool. The other, currently, non-working titles may also contain this DLL.
> 
> BTW, how smooth is the animation in CoD2?

Click to collapse



I would say the game runs smoothly. 
Unforunately there is no option to display the FPS.


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 24, 2007)

igalan said:


> Yes, O2 Themes contains O2 Menu, several .theme which can be used with a custom control panel applet that will be installed, and several Today plugins (O2 Calendar, O2 Wireless, O2 Files, O2 MRU, O2 Conenct). When I installed it messed up so much my Today screen that I almost hardreset it to get it back to default WM Today. But with some work I have a better Today screen without a thousand Plugins.
> 
> Jeyo is a nice program to backup SMS. I use it every time I upgrade to another device, because you can use it to move stored SMS across devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no need for Hard Reset, like you said, you can unselect them or if you are interested, the program in Windows and Registry can be remove clean manually.

For Messages, you should try this, it not only backup SMS, it back up MMS, Emails, etc in the Inbox.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=299705

O2 Menu is not that fantastic, looks lilke SKMenu. I have hacked the HtcHomePlugin to the today screen with the screen rotation in it, see the attached Pic.

By the way, you are using 2 phones?


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 24, 2007)

arvind09 said:


> Ok guys am planning on selling my flame,used it for 2 days and put it back in the box,realised was more of ann HTC guy,and addicted to flashing,any one intrested let me know.

Click to collapse



I agree with you, kind of miss the flashing after changing to Flame from my demaged Universal.

The next obvious choice would be Omni, but it is yet to be released, so Flame is the next obvious choice.

Maybe should buy the cheaper Touch just to play for fun.

I still like the PDA Phone with Big Screen, kind of not used to small screen anymore when I was toying around with my other half's Trinity.


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 24, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> Cool. The other, currently, non-working titles may also contain this DLL.
> 
> BTW, how smooth is the animation in CoD2?

Click to collapse



Know any other sites that has start cooking ROMs for this model.

Not much is known about this Arima ROM.

Do you know the ROM structure of Flame?

Currently, I am living with only transfering a lot of HTC stuff manually from the stripped AKU3.5 and WM6 into Flame.


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 24, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> I agree with you, kind of miss the flashing after changing to Flame from my demaged Universal.
> 
> The next obvious choice would be Omni, but it is yet to be released, so Flame is the next obvious choice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you guys think about the Toshiba G900.  Its kinda like a smaller Universal with the keyboard and higher resolution.  There was a problem about it locking up in suspend mode but that seems to be resolved.  Apparently battery life is bad but the flame isn't really great either ... I'm getting tempted, the Flame is starting to push all the wrong buttons.  I wish nVidia got on the bandwagon and started promoting/building apps for the GPU since no one else seems to care, (baring one or 2 games).  Probably everyone is focused on iPhones at this point :-(


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 24, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> What do you guys think about the Toshiba G900.  Its kinda like a smaller Universal with the keyboard and higher resolution.  There was a problem about it locking up in suspend mode but that seems to be resolved.  Apparently battery life is bad but the flame isn't really great either ... I'm getting tempted, the Flame is starting to push all the wrong buttons.  I wish nVidia got on the bandwagon and started promoting/building apps for the GPU since no one else seems to care, (baring one or 2 games).  Probably everyone is focused on iPhones at this point :-(

Click to collapse



The G900 isn''t bad; however, it doesn't have 3D accelerator support.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 24, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Know any other sites that has start cooking ROMs for this model.

Click to collapse




Nope. I'll, however, keep my eyes open on non-English (for example Russian) forums and report if I find anything.


----------



## fallenczar (Jul 24, 2007)

could any of you dump your rom or provide me with a link to the rom (if one exist)
would like to play with the o2 apps on my universal...
and before you say...yes i know what i am talking bout


----------



## arvind09 (Jul 25, 2007)

Your right CWKY though i also own a wizard and universal too,one just cannot compare a VGA screen with a Qvga one,these vga screens have spoilt me rotten lol.


----------



## anath (Jul 25, 2007)

arvind09 said:


> Your right CWKY though i also own a wizard and universal too,one just cannot compare a VGA screen with a Qvga one,these vga screens have spoilt me rotten lol.

Click to collapse



Once you see the WVGA screen on a Toshiba G900 you will feel the same about VGA. The difference is significant


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 25, 2007)

anath said:


> Once you see the WVGA screen on a Toshiba G900 you will feel the same about VGA. The difference is significant

Click to collapse



Please do not tempt me.

By the way, have anyone try activesync with Flame? It has a lot of problem and is a piece of **** compare to Universal.

Edit: I mean ActiveSync Via Infra-Red.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 25, 2007)

Posted a story to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1394129 - worth a read!


----------



## JamesManios (Jul 25, 2007)

I think I had it today with the Flame.... :-(  

I ordered a G900 and it shipped, so I will tell you guys how that goes, (if you want to hear about it)...

Will make some comparisons and ebay the loser, but I would be surprised if the Flame stays, now that the suspend problem is 'supposed to be' fixed, the G900 is looking pretty good.

*Menneisyys*:  Your post seems like a very good highlight for new comers to see and make an informed decision on which to get, its really too bad xda-dev will not make a forum for it so more people can easily see it.


----------



## igalan (Jul 25, 2007)

Menneisyys, if you set SRS on Bass Reducer, call quality greatly improves, in fact now it's the best of all PocketPC Phone Edition I've had. And bass isn't reduced that much it's actually a more balanced setting. I recomend this setting for all owners of the Flame; with the default setting the voice is slightly distored so in difficult conditions it's harder to understand.


----------



## thierryb (Jul 25, 2007)

I will try concerning the bass reducer.

Concerning the g900, it will be interestingfo compare the usability of the screen
3.5" vga vs 3,0" wvga
Tell us as soon as you have them.

But 2gb infernal flash memory is a real luxury !


----------



## jags1 (Jul 26, 2007)

i did good search,there is nothing present or coming in near future  could compete flame,so i am going to keep as o2 has given me hope that wm6 is about to come out,i am sure flame will be a different device running at wm6 platform,toshiba is noway near flame but still interesting to see some review.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 26, 2007)

There is some cool feedback at  http://www.aximsite.com/boards/game...rth-some-real-goforce-compliance-reports.html and http://forum.brighthand.com/showthread.php?p=1558305


----------



## CWKJ (Jul 27, 2007)

About the bad power consumption of Flame, here is what I have experience from HTC Universal, not sure if situation is the same.

When HTC Universal was release with WM5 AKU1, the power management was also a piece of ****, it last 1 to 1 day plus with normal and low usage. With the cooked Roms like WM5 Aku3.5, power consumption improves. And also with newer GSM upgrades found here, the power consumption improves further.

Before my Universal is dead, for heavy usage, it could last up to 2 days. Normal and low usage, it is between 3 to 4 days. No hardware changes.

Not sure what is the consumption of 2 CPU of Flame, but I believe if Arima would put in some effort like the Universal Cooked Roms here and also the varies Universal newer GSM ROM, there might be light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## saman2184 (Jul 27, 2007)

*wm6 for o2flame*

HI ALL;
i want wm6 for o2 flame or up to new rom/
pls help me


thanks for all


----------



## jags1 (Jul 27, 2007)

saman2184 said:


> HI ALL;
> i want wm6 for o2 flame or up to new rom/
> pls help me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you like a kid asking for loly-pop  
ask O2 for these thing dude


----------



## thierryb (Jul 28, 2007)

saman2184 said:


> HI ALL;
> i want wm6 for o2 flame or up to new rom/
> pls help me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why do you need new rom or a wm6 rom? what ave your problems?


----------



## djuri (Jul 28, 2007)

got my flame yesterday..love it but strip poker II video edition doesn't work


----------



## saman2184 (Jul 28, 2007)

*bproblem with bluetooth and camera*



thierryb said:


> why do you need new rom or a wm6 rom? what ave your problems?

Click to collapse




this rom not fast for programs and camera , bluetooth not work or bad working
but this ppc (o2 flame ) need to upgrade


----------



## thierryb (Jul 28, 2007)

saman2184 said:


> this rom not fast for programs and camera , bluetooth not work or bad working
> but this ppc (o2 flame ) need to upgrade

Click to collapse



Can you be more precise concerning not fast for programs. Because for me this pda is fast.

Can you be more precise concerning camera ? what is the problem ?

Concerning bluetooth we have a lot of issues:
- bluetooth does not stay on when the phone is in stand by mode
- we can not use voice command or a similar software with a bluetooth headset
- I can not make a phone call with a bluetooth headset when recording is on with Resco Audio Recorder
But what is/are yours?

I ask you these questions because I want we have precise issues and make a petition to O2 and Arima.


----------



## saman2184 (Jul 28, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Can you be more precise concerning not fast for programs. Because for me this pda is fast.
> 
> Can you be more precise concerning camera ? what is the problem ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




ok .bluetooth not work with heahset and more.


----------



## djuri (Jul 29, 2007)

Probably I am kind of a lame but could anyone help me with two problems?

1. How to make contacts displayed like "name surname", not like "surname, name" as default? On smartphone I could change it when editing contact in "display as" but on flame I'm unable to find it..

2. How to send files via bluetooth? In file manager, when I choose beam file there's only opinion via infrared even if I turn bluetooth on..

Thanks


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 29, 2007)

djuri said:


> Probably I am kind of a lame but could anyone help me with two problems?
> 
> 
> 2. How to send files via bluetooth? In file manager, when I choose beam file there's only opinion via infrared even if I turn bluetooth on..
> ...

Click to collapse



There won't be - beaming also uses BT.


----------



## jags1 (Jul 29, 2007)

djuri said:


> Probably I am kind of a lame but could anyone help me with two problems?
> 
> 1. How to make contacts displayed like "name surname", not like "surname, name" as default? On smartphone I could change it when editing contact in "display as" but on flame I'm unable to find it..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1:
when you open your contacts page just hit a contact (the one you want to edit) you will see person's name on top then phone number with "call" option and in bottom line "send txt msg" and if you look at right at the bottom of this page you will see "call" on your left soft key and "menu" on your right soft key,
hit menu and you will see "edit"  is that what you asking?

2:
beam searches for infrared first then it goes for bluetooth ,so if you are trying to use bluetooth then wait for few seconds it will connect/transfer.


----------



## djuri (Jul 29, 2007)

jags1 said:


> 1:
> when you open your contacts page just hit a contact (the one you want to edit) you will see person's name on top then phone number with "call" option and in bottom line "send txt msg" and if you look at right at the bottom of this page you will see "call" on your left soft key and "menu" on your right soft key,
> hit menu and you will see "edit"  is that what you asking?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. no that isn't  I know how to edit contact but contacts are displayed "surname, name" like "Smith, John" but I'd like to have it displayed as "Name Surname" like " John Smith" is that possible?

2. Thanks, I'll try


----------



## jags1 (Jul 30, 2007)

just write name other way around   instead writing john smith write smith john  so it becomes john  smith, right?


----------



## djuri (Jul 30, 2007)

jags1 said:


> just write name other way around   instead writing john smith write smith john  so it becomes john  smith, right?

Click to collapse



nope  then it will become john, smith


----------



## Nite123 (Jul 30, 2007)

djuri said:


> nope  then it will become john, smith

Click to collapse



you can try to edit the display on your contact list using outlook on your pc when you activesys your ppc...


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 30, 2007)

Nite123 said:


> you can try to edit the display on your contact list using outlook on your pc when you activesys your ppc...

Click to collapse



Also see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=269316


----------



## thierryb (Jul 30, 2007)

*Scrren shots of Games*

Please see below screen shots that I was able to take with the help of Menneisyys and Soti Pocket Controler.


----------



## S1MB4D (Jul 30, 2007)

*rom download?*

hey does anyone know where i can get the original rom for the device if not how can i extract it from the device itself?

thanks!


----------



## Fighter 77 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Mobile 6*

Mobile 6 now comes Pre Installed in HK

http://www.gsmarena.com/o2_xda_flame-reviews-1981.php


----------



## -Johno- (Jul 31, 2007)

I just sent an email to O2 Australia about WM6 for the flame, the response was very disappoiting.

"O2 Asia currently has no plans of providing Windows Mobile 6 for current models including Xda Flame except for Xda Atom Life and Xda Zinc at this point of time (no further news as of this moment). "


----------



## swain69 (Jul 31, 2007)

-Johno- said:


> I just sent an email to O2 Australia about WM6 for the flame, the response was very disappoiting.
> 
> "O2 Asia currently has no plans of providing Windows Mobile 6 for current models including Xda Flame except for Xda Atom Life and Xda Zinc at this point of time (no further news as of this moment). "

Click to collapse




Don't worry, I've received the same kind of email. After I replied to that (and cc: the CEO of O2), they sang a different tune.


----------



## igalan (Jul 31, 2007)

I've found that 802.11g mode is disabled by default. Enabling it allows the Flame to connect up to 54 Mbps (I've verified that it actually connects at that speed) and now I get incredibly fast network access. It was already the best PocketPC that I've had in WiFi speed an range, now it's even better, the websites just seem to pop on Opera  . But be careful, it uses more power and the battery may get warmer after longer sessions. I used SK Tools to enable it.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 31, 2007)

S1MB4D said:


> hey does anyone know where i can get the original rom for the device if not how can i extract it from the device itself?
> 
> thanks!

Click to collapse



I will soon publish an all-in-one tutorial on all ROM issues (extracting / cooking etc)


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 31, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Please see below screen shots that I was able to take with the help of Menneisyys and Soti Pocket Controler.

Click to collapse



Great, will link it in from the next iteration of the article!!


----------



## igalan (Jul 31, 2007)

djuri said:


> 2. How to send files via bluetooth? In file manager, when I choose beam file there's only opinion via infrared even if I turn bluetooth on..

Click to collapse



I use Resco Explorer, it has an option to send using Bluetooth. The device receiving the file has to be in discoverable mode (and probably paired).


----------



## igalan (Jul 31, 2007)

Fighter 77 said:


> Mobile 6 now comes Pre Installed in HK
> 
> http://www.gsmarena.com/o2_xda_flame-reviews-1981.php

Click to collapse



How reliable is this website? If devices are now being shipped with WM 6, it shouldn't take long until it's available for everybody else  .


----------



## thierryb (Jul 31, 2007)

Check that. An incredible price :
http://www.mobilebestbuy.net/store_index.jsp?location=products&product_id=1622
Do not know if they are reliable.


----------



## djuri (Jul 31, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Check that. An incredible price :
> http://www.mobilebestbuy.net/store_index.jsp?location=products&product_id=1622
> Do not know if they are reliable.

Click to collapse



worldwide dhl airborne shipping for only $12? sounds strange..


----------



## seal (Jul 31, 2007)

All there phones are really cheap, has anyone bought off them?????


----------



## alex_mbob (Jul 31, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Check that. An incredible price :
> http://www.mobilebestbuy.net/store_index.jsp?location=products&product_id=1622
> Do not know if they are reliable.

Click to collapse




Yeah it's seem like very space ...

Nobody had information on this webstore (links, comments....)

??


----------



## pierro78 (Jul 31, 2007)

A guy should have looked into it yesterday but no answer yet :
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070728225128AAMjUFt


----------



## jags1 (Jul 31, 2007)

buying from indonesia over the net in this price $450 o2 flame?
i am not sure, just looked through few of their prices, they are selling eten m600+ (old buggy phone) for $405 and then they selling eten glofiish x500 (really good phone with gps and wm6 upgrade) for $409 
personal opinion :BECAREFUL


----------



## thierryb (Jul 31, 2007)

I have changed the value in sktods concerning wifi b or g. But without any effect.


----------



## igalan (Aug 1, 2007)

thierryb said:


> I have changed the value in sktods concerning wifi b or g. But without any effect.

Click to collapse



Did you softreset after applying the change? Here it's working, I get up to 54Mbps and lightning fast downloads.


----------



## JamesManios (Aug 1, 2007)

What are you doing to try to get from b to G?

I know of this one...

HKLM/Comm/TNETWLN1/Parms/
dot11SupportedRateMask=1
dot11SupportedRateMaskG=8

but that doesn't exist in the Flame, what are you trying?


----------



## JamesManios (Aug 1, 2007)

*G900 vs Flame*

So I have had/used the G900 since Friday, and all I can say with certainty is that I have not found phone nirvana yet.

*Pros:*

*Size:* Size is something that really bugs me about the flame. This is my 8th pda-phone (6035,Thera,XDA2,XDA2s,Jam,Jamin,Flame,G900) and having come from the Jam and Jamin I have come to learn the value of a smaller phone, so if you are accustom to the Jam,Wizard,Hermes size then the G900 is great.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/969439618/

*Keyboard:*  Of those previous phones none had a keyboard so I'm really comfortable without one, but having had a keyboard for only a couple of days I can honestly say that I would only do an email/sms now with it.

*Bluetooth:*  As you would image bluetooth stays on when in suspend and the carkit is working great.

*Battery:*  The battery is not GREAT, but its better then the Flame.  From 2pm Saturday to 12pm Sun no charging doing 6 sms's, 1 call, (about 2 minutes) about 1/2 hour of video watching with bluetooth on the whole time it was at 60% battery.  I don't think the flame would have even made it.

*Cons:*

*Speed:*  Though the same processor family and both overclocking to a limit of 585, the G900 is MUCH slower then the Flame.  Its actually VERY surprising, some times just clicking on the start menu will take 1-2 seconds, sometimes its lighting fast.  I haven't figured out how to turn off its auto-balance on CPU but using PHM or XScale does the trick and things like the menu would still be slow.  The GUI experience is poor in comparison to the Flame, and I don't find the Flame terribly fast.

*Video:*  Related to speed probably, playing a 640x480 movie that the Flame plays at 150% the G900 can only play at 89% so you get dropped frames and a poor experience.  The G900 does run at 150% when playing on on GAPI but has a problem.  It looks like its only drawing the first 640x480 part of the screen and the rest is left black or the previous image, this might be a bug with TCPMP more then the G900 (maybe hardcoded for the 320x240 ratio), but since you can't use that mode you only have DD,Raw, or GDI and they are slower.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/969516976/

*Screen:* And now we come to the meat of the problem.  Though the G900 is 800x480 it packs that higher pixel count into a smaller screen.  While a very nice screen, you seem to lose all that extra detail because the pixels are so close together you don't really see some of the detail unless you make it bigger (and therefore lose the advantage of the higher pixel count).  Looking at an image on the Flame always looks much better then the same image on the G900.  This picture will not do it justice but look at the calculator, that is the same bitmap on both but you can see that its clearer in the Flame, or the dashboard icon, etc...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/969383384/



So ... ultimately I'm still not sure which I'm keeping.  Now with a WM6 Rom possibly on the horizon for the flame, I definitely think I will wait and see if most of the Flame problems are solved, (though they can never fix the size  ) and re-look at them again.

If you have specific questions, fire away...


----------



## JamesManios (Aug 1, 2007)

djuri said:


> I've ordered that ebay battery, it has been shipped today, I'll test it then..

Click to collapse



Did you get that battery yet, and if 'yes', have you noticed any difference?


----------



## swain69 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for that review JamesManios ! I'm kinda glad now that I settled for the Flame.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks too, JamesManios.

In fact people that are used to pda with phone would prefer the flame, and those are use to a phone that could be a pda coud hesitate between the flank and other devices like the G900

The most important info you give use concern the screen. And I am glad you prefer the flame's.

Can you compare the web browsing on both devices. How the G900 benefits to be wvga?

Thanks again.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 1, 2007)

igalan said:


> Did you softreset after applying the change? Here it's working, I get up to 54Mbps and lightning fast downloads.

Click to collapse



What ever the value I put with sktools, I have no speed change. Even after softreset. I have made download test, and in WirelessManager > Wifi settings I have always 54 mbps.

what have more impact is changing in Wifi  Settings > Advanced from best battery life to best performance.

Strange that we have different behavior.


----------



## igalan (Aug 1, 2007)

Ops, I did't remember, in fact I have enabled power management! I've set it into Always Enable and the slider all the way down to Best Battery. That seems to bring the speed down to 2 Mbps when WiFi isn't used, but goes up to 54 Mbps as soon as you transfer lots of data.

I've done a test to verify if it's actually faster. I opened Opera on my Loox N560 and Flame, set both processors on the fastest setting (the N560 is 624 MHz so it has a little advantage), cleaned the Opera cache and opened a few large websites like Guru 3D. The Flame was always faster by between 10% in smaller websites and 20% in the larger websites. It also downloads files as fast as my desktop now, bur I need to do a few more tests in this area.


----------



## djuri (Aug 1, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> Did you get that battery yet, and if 'yes', have you noticed any difference?

Click to collapse



it came yesterday, I'm going to test it this week


----------



## jags1 (Aug 1, 2007)

which battery is it,2000 mAh? i had this one for a week now, discharged atleast 3 times and charged again but didn't feel any difference,maybe there is a tiny difference but i haven't felt,other day i used gps for couple hours and battery was nearly dead but second battery is always handy,i keep them both charged all  the time now cause i hv got a separate charger as well so i don't have to place in pda for charging.


----------



## S1MB4D (Aug 1, 2007)

*coming to the UK in 2 months?*

I was looking online for insurance for the phone and i came across CUSC Ltd (http://www.cusc.co.uk/phones/why) and they worte back saying 

"Thank you for your mobile phone/PDA insurance enquiry.  Unfortunately we will not be insuring your particular model for at least another  two months this is due to the XDA Flame just coming on to the UK  market.
We are sorry we cannot be of service to you on this  occasion.
Kind regards
CUSC Ltd"

Is this true?!


----------



## thierryb (Aug 1, 2007)

jags1 said:


> which battery is it,2000 mAh? i had this one for a week now, discharged atleast 3 times and charged again but didn't feel any difference,maybe there is a tiny difference but i haven't felt,other day i used gps for couple hours and battery was nearly dead but second battery is always handy,i keep them both charged all  the time now cause i hv got a separate charger as well so i don't have to place in pda for charging.

Click to collapse



What separate charger do you have ? Can you give us a link ?

I just bought the 2000 mAh battery on Ebay. I will need now a charger, but do not found any.


----------



## JamesManios (Aug 1, 2007)

jags1 said:


> which battery is it,2000 mAh? i had this one for a week now, discharged atleast 3 times and charged again but didn't feel any difference,maybe there is a tiny difference but i haven't felt,other day i used gps for couple hours and battery was nearly dead but second battery is always handy,i keep them both charged all  the time now cause i hv got a separate charger as well so i don't have to place in pda for charging.

Click to collapse



Yes please, a link would be great.  I only know of these (posted before), but they are still not available...

http://www.gpsforless.co.uk/product_details.php?id=8255
http://www.gpsforless.co.uk/product_details.php?id=8248


----------



## thierryb (Aug 1, 2007)

*Bug*

New bug :
Sometimes the leds stop to function. The battery level stop to change. Even if I plug the Flame to the charger, the led do not change to red. Only one workaround, reset the Flame.

Remarks : Wifi was on.

Questions : Does somebody already have this type of behavior ?


----------



## igalan (Aug 1, 2007)

The LEDs work well here. But it may stop charging before the battery level shows 100%, however after a minute or so the battery level catches up and jumps to 100%.


----------



## leochan2005 (Aug 1, 2007)

Can you try the following to see whether your Flame has the same behaviour as mine:

Sent some text sms, then do not close the program.  Use carmera to take a mms picture and send, then the mms function is freezed and you need to soft reset....

Also, start a clean boot, take mms picture and send, if at the time of you sending mms, you receive a text sms, the Flame is freezed again.....

Is this a bug?  Also, the Flame sometimes cannot turn on, but the green light is flashing... reset again


----------



## djuri (Aug 1, 2007)

jags1 said:


> which battery is it,2000 mAh? i had this one for a week now, discharged atleast 3 times and charged again but didn't feel any difference,maybe there is a tiny difference but i haven't felt,other day i used gps for couple hours and battery was nearly dead but second battery is always handy,i keep them both charged all  the time now cause i hv got a separate charger as well so i don't have to place in pda for charging.

Click to collapse



I'm not awaiting any bigger difference, I want to have it as spare battery..where did you buy separate charger?


----------



## thierryb (Aug 1, 2007)

leochan2005 said:


> Can you try the following to see whether your Flame has the same behaviour as mine:
> 
> Sent some text sms, then do not close the program.  Use carmera to take a mms picture and send, then the mms function is freezed and you need to soft reset....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not use mms.

Concerning your last point (green light flashing. and does not want to turn on), how was your wifi before turning off ?


----------



## andyh (Aug 1, 2007)

I also have a problem with it not turning on occasionally (a couple times per week).  It gets stuck in a frozen state untill I soft reset it.  Next time it happens, I will try to see if I left the wifi on.


----------



## swain69 (Aug 2, 2007)

andyh said:


> I also have a problem with it not turning on occasionally (a couple times per week).  It gets stuck in a frozen state untill I soft reset it.  Next time it happens, I will try to see if I left the wifi on.

Click to collapse



Mine as well, a few times a week. I don't use WIFI at the moment !


----------



## jags1 (Aug 2, 2007)

djuri said:


> I'm not awaiting any bigger difference, I want to have it as spare battery..where did you buy separate charger?

Click to collapse



ye that second battery idea is good, cost me only AUD27 and its worth,i bought from ebay,this seller is trust worthy and has good batteries,always looks after you.anyways
the charger is a funny looking thingy,its a universal battery charger,can charge any pda/phone battery up to 3000mAh, first i didn't take that charger very  serious but then went ahead and bought,was AUD10 included postage  it was very annoying when i had to switch phone off and charge second battery and then take it out and use other one etc,with this charger i don't have to worry about anything like that,i give dead battery to this charger and it takes care of it
check ebay item number (150147322849)


----------



## jags1 (Aug 2, 2007)

igalan said:


> I've found that 802.11g mode is disabled by default. Enabling it allows the Flame to connect up to 54 Mbps (I've verified that it actually connects at that speed) and now I get incredibly fast network access. It was already the best PocketPC that I've had in WiFi speed an range, now it's even better, the websites just seem to pop on Opera  . But be careful, it uses more power and the battery may get warmer after longer sessions. I used SK Tools to enable it.

Click to collapse



WOW wifi is way fast man,thanks for the tip,in sktools i went in tune up and found (in network part) that wifi g was disabled ,i enabled it and softrested phone then i opened opera and started opening pages,after few minutes i found the difference,pages were loading way faster than before,its cool, o ye battery drains so quick but i don't mind that as i have second battery and charger.


----------



## swain69 (Aug 2, 2007)

hey jags1, do you have a case for your Flame? If so, where did you get it from?


----------



## Fighter 77 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Flame Case*

swain69.
I use "Brando Metal Case" - I found it to be a little on the heavy side, but that is not a problem for me. I carry it in my shirt pocket with a safety lanyard attached.
http://shop.brando.com.hk/prod_detail.php?prod_id=02034&dept_id=004&cat_id=001


----------



## swain69 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fighter 77 said:


> swain69.
> I use "Brando Metal Case" - I found it to be a little on the heavy side, but that is not a problem for me. I carry it in my shirt pocket with a safety lanyard attached.
> http://shop.brando.com.hk/prod_detail.php?prod_id=02034&dept_id=004&cat_id=001

Click to collapse



I've had a similiar metalic one for my atom, you're right...it is a bit heavy. Been waiting for ages for the Krussel leather flip on expansys. I need to get some protection soon though. probably gonna have to settle for the one on anythingonline.


----------



## jags1 (Aug 2, 2007)

swain69 said:


> hey jags1, do you have a case for your Flame? If so, where did you get it from?

Click to collapse



there are many different shape/style cases out there,depends which type you like,as fighter 77 said hes got that metal thingy,tell me the type of case you want,i will try my best guiding you through.cheers


----------



## swain69 (Aug 2, 2007)

jags1 said:


> there are many different shape/style cases out there,depends which type you like,as fighter 77 said hes got that metal thingy,tell me the type of case you want,i will try my best guiding you through.cheers

Click to collapse



looking for a good quality leather flip, similiar to : case...http://www.expansys.co.nz/p.aspx?i=150709


----------



## jags1 (Aug 2, 2007)

check ebay item number on australian ebay (280137003175) capdase brand is good or check another item number (190135179894) these cases have better looks and finishing than what anythingonline has, i prefer capdase then its up to you which one you like.good luck


----------



## swain69 (Aug 2, 2007)

jags1 said:


> check ebay item number on australian ebay (280137003175) capdase brand is good or check another item number (190135179894) these cases have better looks and finishing than what anythingonline has, i prefer capdase then its up to you which one you like.good luck

Click to collapse



Thanks jags1...will check it out !


----------



## jags1 (Aug 2, 2007)

swain69 said:


> looking for a good quality leather flip, similiar to : case...http://www.expansys.co.nz/p.aspx?i=150709

Click to collapse



ah ok,flip top? check this out again on ebay item (130137881636) thats very close to what you want.


----------



## swain69 (Aug 2, 2007)

jags1 said:


> ah ok,flip top? check this out again on ebay item (130137881636) thats very close to what you want.

Click to collapse



sweet ! that's exactly what i'm looking for.


----------



## jags1 (Aug 2, 2007)

glad u found wat u were looking for.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 2, 2007)

jags1 said:


> ye that second battery idea is good, cost me only AUD27 and its worth,i bought from ebay,this seller is trust worthy and has good batteries,always looks after you.anyways
> the charger is a funny looking thingy,its a universal battery charger,can charge any pda/phone battery up to 3000mAh, first i didn't take that charger very  serious but then went ahead and bought,was AUD10 included postage  it was very annoying when i had to switch phone off and charge second battery and then take it out and use other one etc,with this charger i don't have to worry about anything like that,i give dead battery to this charger and it takes care of it
> check ebay item number (150147322849)

Click to collapse



Just purchased it. Thanks.


----------



## jags1 (Aug 2, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Just purchased it. Thanks.

Click to collapse



no problems thierryb.
if some one wants to know what type gps receiver works great with flame,i can tell that too,i do nothing else in these but play with my beloved flame 
my wife is always upset with me because of this   i think everyone has the same issue here ?


----------



## Pda23 (Aug 2, 2007)

jags1 said:


> WOW wifi is way fast man,thanks for the tip,in sktools i went in tune up and found (in network part) that wifi g was disabled ,i enabled it and softrested phone then i opened opera and started opening pages,after few minutes i found the difference,pages were loading way faster than before,its cool, o ye battery drains so quick but i don't mind that as i have second battery and charger.

Click to collapse



When you say "In sktools i went in tune up and found (in network part) that wifi g was disabled, i enabled it". - I cannot find this process in sktools/tune up/network. Can you assist.


----------



## jags1 (Aug 2, 2007)

first of all what version sktools have you got? i have 3.1.6.0 and when i open software i see the list of actions,such as clean up on top then optimize then tune up,i hit tune up,it gives me options going on side way scroll from left to right, first i see system memory and speed then system tweak and i see third one is "network" i hit that,it gives me another page says select an item in the list below then it tells you softreset is required to apply this setting!
then list starts from TCP WINDOW SIZE
                            DEFAULT TTL
                            TCP SELECTIVE ACKNOWLEDGEMENT
                            TCP TIME STAMP
                            IP MULTICASTING

             then         WLAN 802.11G SUPPORT

and thats set on "NO" you click on it and change it to "YES" click DONE and softreset your pda using its reset hole, then if you have opera browser or internet explorer etc open it and start using internet and give maybe 5 to 10 minutes,it should boost up speed.
thats the best i could write to help you out,if you still need something get back.good luck
cheers


----------



## djuri (Aug 2, 2007)

jags1 said:


> no problems thierryb.
> if some one wants to know what type gps receiver works great with flame,i can tell that too,i do nothing else in these but play with my beloved flame
> my wife is always upset with me because of this   i think everyone has the same issue here ?

Click to collapse




what about qstarz gps?


----------



## jags1 (Aug 2, 2007)

djuri said:


> what about qstarz gps?

Click to collapse



yes QstarZ has good reputation and its BT-Q818 model is a good/impressive new 32CH gps receiver and works well i do agree  BUT 
there is a 42CH very cool looking gps receiver running around in very reasonable price and what it says :

 "The JRT 42 Channel series GPS receiver puts all competition behind.  The extra 10 channels for higher sensitivity and satellite pickup offers much faster reception and TTFF for even the most metroplitan areas. Indoor Use is never a problem again

JRT 42 CHANNELS GPS works in any weather conditions, anywhere in the world, 24 hours a day"

so,

i have used 3 different latest gps receivers with flame and found "JRT42ch" MOST RELIABLE AND FAST,driving in city was no problem,i was right in the middle of melbourne city under huge buildings and tram lines,JRT had no problems with communications where other two were either very poor reception or completely lost at some parts and once they were lost they lost track in total even after waking up again,tomtom screen was spinning around and it was confused,JRT had enough (strong) reception and got me through with no confusions.and yes cold start is impressive too,just wakes up in very short time,i used eten built gps pdas,asus p535,htc x7500 and more,was never satisfied with built gps receivers,they were all too slow,then i started searching on external bluetooth gps receivers and finally found this one,
i would recommend "JRT" you might be able to pick one for around 60 bucks (AUD) included postage if lucky


----------



## thierryb (Aug 2, 2007)

*Bug list of the O2 XDA Flame*

My contribution to get an improved rom :

Complains :

C1/ Battery life is to short. O2 and Arima have to find parameters to have longer battery life in "normal" usage.
Members : hellogts, leek, divi168, Tunigszocske, JamesManios

C2/ bluetooth stack is note the best one. O2 and Arima can change from the Microsoft stack to the Boradcom/Widcomm one or provide us WM06 upgrade
Members : hellogts, thierryb, leek, swain69, saman2184

C3/ Flame has a graphic process unit from Nvidia, the GoForce 5500. This gpu is declared to be compatible with the Intel 2700G, and support OpenGLES. It is quite true, but not completely. We would appreciate if O2 and Arima help developers to port their game softwares  or video softwares like TCPMP to the Flame.
Members : Menneisys, JamesManios, thierryb

C4/ Communication about an upgrade into WM06 is not consistent. We know that is not easy, but O2 and Arima need to have a consistent communication.
Members :  shaileshashar,  try4deepak, thierryb

C5/ O2 support need to be improved and not give standard answers, espacially when people tried to give precise informations.
Members : thierryb, ianpac, jags1, JamesManios, igalan, keekee, -johno-, swain69

C6/ The Flame is a pdaphone, so a phone. We need normal usage of a phone, being able to use an headset continiuosly, being able to tell the name and start a call. We have tried different software and none of them works for two reasons : the first one is the connection can not be initiated by the headset, and second reason the bluetooth stack do not like the usage of a software like Microsoft Voice Command and communication using bluetooth and an headset.
Members : leek, thierryb, igalan, JamesManios, keekee

C7/ It would be a pity if the Flame is not able to improve by adding bigger and bigger cards. Please O2 and Arima upgrade the rom to support SDHC cards.
Members : thierryb, dollardollar, 

C8/ Flame receive MMS, but we con not set ringtone. Please O2 and Arima, improve that.
Members : keekee

C9/ It could be usefull if we could wakeup the phone using the call button or another one, and not only the on/off one.
Members : thierryb, leochan2005, jags1

Bugs :
B1/ With some softwares like GarminQue, NoniGPSPlot, PV Player, the display is badly drawn. Please O2 and Arima work with these developers what is the problem, if it comes from the device or bad usage of APIs by developers, and give them informations.
Members : thierryb

B2/ Memory cards are not always recognized after a softreset or a wakeup. Brands that are concerned : Sandisk, Transcend
Members : thierryb, JamesManios, igalan

B3/ Duplicate entries in the notification database at each soft reset.
Members : thierryb, JamesManios, igalan

b4/ Simtool kit applications are not always visible, and often hangs when they are used.
Members : thierryb

b5/ Battery indicator is not always accurate. Sometimes it is charged, and the led stay red; sometime it says 100% but the voltage is less than the maximum, and sometimes quite low, below 4.0v
Members : thierryb, fudgebottomn, leek, bimmer159, igalan, JamesManios

b6/ Sometimes additional SIP are not charged. Exemples : Calligrapher, Tengo, SPB Keyboard, 
Members : thierryb, denizenx, jags1

b7/ Bluetooth stack is not compatible with headset and some softwares. Exemples : Microsoft Voice Command, Resco Audio Recorder
Members : thierryb, leek

B8/ The Flame automatically switch back itsel to Automatic for CpuPower, instad of staying in Performance
Members : JamesManios

B9/ Wifi stack seems to have a problem. We expriment more crashes, and need to spft reset, when the device was sleeped with the Wifi on. We have less problem when we switch of the Flame with the wifi stack off.
Members : JamesManios, thierryb, igalan

B10/ The screen is not stable. It is like it moves when you are clicking near some cormners.
Members : Leek, thierryb, archel

B11/ Not able to do a call or close a call after 10 or 15 calls. Need to do a reset as workaround.
Members : naval_notorious

B12/ Sometimes, the device do no charge even plugged to the charger and start to be very hot. However, the led is red and third party softwares confirm that he is charging. The level of consumption is 280 mA mesured by acbpowerMeter. So there is no reason of that. It is necessary to reset it (Soft reset was not enough, I needed to shut off the flame completely, ie long press on on/off button). And after everything is ok.
Members : thierryb

B13/ I have set my phone to turn off after 1 min (Settings/System /Power). When I do a call that last more than 1 min, the phone turns off but I can continue to talk. When I close the conversation, the phone goes on but without backlight. And touchingthe screen does not go the light on.
Members : thierryb, igalan

B14/ If you try to record video directly onto the SD card, the image freezes although the sound continues. It works fine if you record onto the internal memory.
Reply With Quote
Members : ianpac

B15/ Sometimes the leds stop to function. The battery level stop to change. Even if I plug the Flame to the charger, the led do not change to red. Only one workaround, reset the Flame.
Members : thierryb

B16/ Sent some text sms, then do not close the program. Use carmera to take a mms picture and send, then the mms function is freezed and you need to soft reset....
Also, start a clean boot, take mms picture and send, if at the time of you sending mms, you receive a text sms, the Flame is freezed again.....
Members : leochan2005


----------



## thierryb (Aug 3, 2007)

Bahery life is our main issue with bluetooth. I have spend time to do a lot of test and measures. I will give them to all of us.

Flame Power Management

Flight mode
No backlight, Automatic Power: 155 mA
Backlight 1, Auto Power: 200 mA
Backlight 1, PowerSaving: 200 mA
Backlight 1, Power Performance: 248 mA
Backlight 0, Power Performance: 200 mA
Backlight 2, Auto Power: 220 mA
Backlight 3, Auto Power: 237 mA
Backlight 4,AutoPower: 257 mA
Backlight 5,Autopower: 279 mA
Backlight 6, Autopower: 297 mA
Backlight 7, Autopower : 312 mA
Backlight 8, Auto power: 330 mA
Backlight 9. Auto Power: 350 mA
Backlight 10, Auto Power: 359 mA
Backlight 10, Power Performance: 402 mA
Backlight 5, Power Performance: 319 mA

Backlight 1, Power Saving
Flight Mode: 200 mA
3G : 205 mA
2,5G: 204 mA
Bluetooth: 238 mA
Wifi(b), Always Enable, Best Batt.: 214 mA
Wifi(c), Always Enable, Best Perf.: 242 mA
Wifi(d), Always Disable: 422 mA
Wifi(a), Auto Enable, Best Perf : 232mA
Wifi(e), Auto enable, Best Batt.: 212 mA
3G + bluetooth: 237 mA
3G+ bluetooth + Wifi(a): 243 mA

Backlight 1, Power Saving
3G+ bluetooth + Wifi
Speed in kbit per sec with ie
(a) 290 mA 86 196 53 37 38
(b) 284 mA 60 42 36 39 51
(c) 328 mA 274 106 152 152 152
(d) 574 mA 913 710 913 581 462
(e) 308 mA 36 91 65 47 57

Backlight 1, Power Saving
3G+ bluetooth + Wifi
Speed in kbit per sec with netfront 3.3
(a) 440 mA 240 447 246 452 193
(c) 430 mA 643 378 258 142 316
(b) 411 mA 38 247 211 88 178
(d) 632 mA 809 790 1031 1367 1361
(e) 445 mA 211 210 287 154 58

Backlight 1, Power Saving
?G+ bluetooth + data
Speed in kbit per sec with ie
3G: 600 mA 114 91 106 91 98
2.5g: 450 mA 27 21 22 31 57 

Backlight 1, Power Saving
?G+ bluetooth + phone
3G: 211 mA > 510 mA 
2.5g: 211 mA > 400 mA

So you understand that it is behitto have low backlight bit backlight is not the main issue.

Have phone on, in 2.5g or 3g, is not a problem. It takes few power. But make a call, and you drain you battery twice fast as doing nothing. Roughly 200mA when you wait a call, 200 mA more if you have a call in 2.5 g, and 100 mA more ifi the call is in 3g.

And if if is not a call but a data transfer, add 50mA in 2,5g over a call, and too more if it is in 3g.

So data in 3g burn your battery 3times more rapidity than waiting a call.

And what are the speed for data? in 2,5g we have roughly 32 kbit per sec, and in 3g we reach roughly 100 kbit per sec. So you say 3 times more rapid and only 100 mA more, it could be interesting to be in 3g for surfing. that's true only if you do a lot of download, but if you browse pages that is not the case because it takes time (10-20 sec) after the end of the page download before the level go back to 200 mA.

But for speaking you have right, it is better to be in 2.5g.

Before speaking wifi, I will speak about browsers. I discover that ie use less power than nettront 3.3, but for the same configuration netfront is more rapid. Netfront cost you an average of 115 mA, but the speed is multiplied by from 1.5 to 3.  What conclusion ? I do not know, except that use ie if you have a low level I battery, and just want to access small pages like wap ones or pda adapted.

Bluetooth was also a surprise for me. It cost roughly the same than 2 levels of blaclclight or from no baddight to first level : 40 mA. So turn off you bluetooth if you do not need it. For instance it is also equivalent to using calligrapher to vvrite text (I will do more battery usage tests about softwares)

And the end : wifi configuration.
Do not put your configuration to Power Saving Always Disable, except if you need highspeed and have your charger not to far, and even plug it. Even if you do nothing, it wil be equivalent to an 2,5g call, 200 mA more than the base level of 200 mA. 
The always enable coafigs will cost you a little bit more than the auto enable ones. Less than 10 mA in standby, and less than 30 mA in work.
These differences are equivalent between best perf or best battery, 10 mA in stdby and 30 mA in work. 
The biggest difference is between "Auto enable best battery" and "always enable best perf" and it will cost you 30 mA in stdby and 40 mA in work. Less than bluetooth !
But in term of speed they are really different: 3.6 times more rapid
(I have not tested b or g, I was in g if sktools is right)
Conclusion: stay always in "always enable best perf" except if you have your charger.

And if we compare wifi and data? use wifi, it will cost you 200 mA less , and you will have a 1.6 increase of speed.

That's all folks !


----------



## andyh (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks thierryb and the rest of the gang for your help!  I have learned a lot for this thread, lets keep it going!


----------



## thierryb (Aug 3, 2007)

andyh said:


> Thanks thierryb and the rest of the gang for your help!  I have learned a lot for this thread, lets keep it going!

Click to collapse



.

I have just added a paragraph concerning wifi . Takes the time to read it.


----------



## Hirudegarn (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks thierryb, that info is very useful!
I agree with the claim that battery life is too short. I also have experienced the bug of the microsd cards.


----------



## swain69 (Aug 3, 2007)

Great job thierryb!
Please add the screenoff command issue with programs like skschema, spb pocket plus etc. The screenoff command turns the screen off, but when you turn it back on, the screen is very dim.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 3, 2007)

And know, why I love this device.
Too much apps runing at the same time.
Too much apps installed in the Nvram (Leek I have read all the thread for doing the resume of all the bugs, and I agree with you; but please come back, we need all of us, this device is wonderful)


----------



## thierryb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hirudegarn said:


> Thanks thierryb, that info is very useful!
> I agree with the claim that battery life is too short. I also have experienced the bug of the microsd cards.

Click to collapse



Can you tell us the brand and the size of your card.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 3, 2007)

swain69 said:


> Great job thierryb!
> Please add the screenoff command issue with programs like skschema, spb pocket plus etc. The screenoff command turns the screen off, but when you turn it back on, the screen is very dim.

Click to collapse



this bug is probably similar to my bug B13.
I will add it later.
And in addition I will do some tests with the software you tell us. Do you know others that have the same issue to complete the list because you say etc.


----------



## swain69 (Aug 3, 2007)

thierryb said:


> this bug is probably similar to my bug B13.
> I will add it later.
> And in addition I will do some tests with the software you tell us. Do you know others that have the same issue to complete the list because you say etc.

Click to collapse



toosten Turn Off and PhoneAlarm's screenoff on connect (similiar to your B13), thanks


----------



## jags1 (Aug 3, 2007)

great job making list of bugs thierryb but i think you can not blame pda for "phone alarm" software stuffing up something,is it? i have tested every phone alarm version in 3 different devices and found that this software is full of bugs itself.so any 3rd party software creats some problem that could the software itself not flame,right?


----------



## Hirudegarn (Aug 3, 2007)

Sandisk Ultra II 2GB.
Anyone has a card that gives no problems? Tomorrow I'll be trying a kingston 2 GB. We'll see.


----------



## andyh (Aug 3, 2007)

As mentioned before, the Kingston card works well. I have three of them.


----------



## djuri (Aug 3, 2007)

what about corsair mirco SD? do they work fine?


----------



## Menneisyys (Aug 3, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Before speaking wifi, I will speak about browsers. I discover that ie use less power than nettront 3.3, but for the same configuration netfront is more rapid. Netfront cost you an average of 115 mA, but the speed is multiplied by from 1.5 to 3. What conclusion ? I do not know, except that use ie if you have a low level I battery, and just want to access small pages like wap ones or pda adapted.

Click to collapse




Keep in mind, however, that 

1. the Flash plug-in in NetFront chews your battery VERY fast

2. you'll want to prefer NetFront TP 3.4 007 as it has no trial restrictions and is vastly superior to 3.3. 

See my related articles on both issues - for example, http://www.pocketpcmag.com/blogs/in...s_new_version_of_opera_m&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1 and http://www.pocketpcmag.com/blogs/index.php?blog=3&p=2089&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1 . Use http://www.winmobiletech.com/sekalaiset/NF34PPCENR007.CAB for downloading.

BTW, GREAT article! Will link it in from my next Flame article update!


----------



## JamesManios (Aug 3, 2007)

*G900 vs Flame (cont)*

Here are pics of the G900 and the Flame both looking at a website.  If you hold the phone close to your face, (like the picture) you can see much more on the G900 and read it fine. These are both on *HiRes* at the *smallest* font

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1001510476&size=o
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1001510368&size=o

But if you hold the phones at arms length, (like how you would normally hold a PDA) you can still just read the Flame, but to get the same reading level on the G900 it has to go to *medium*, I can just make out out at *smaller* but have to struggle.  So depending on your eyes you might do better, (though I have good eye-sight, no glasses etc)...

If you put the G900 to medium then it displays about 1 line less then the Flame at smallest.

I think you can see it in the pictures as well, but the G900 is a MUCH brighter display.


----------



## Hirudegarn (Aug 4, 2007)

How do you set GAPI as the  video driver in the TCPMP and Coreplayer? I can't find that option in neither of them.
Thanks


----------



## JamesManios (Aug 4, 2007)

GAPI is in TCPMP 0.81, under Options\Video and from what I can tell is not an option in Coreplayer.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 4, 2007)

igalan said:


> I've found that 802.11g mode is disabled by default. Enabling it allows the Flame to connect up to 54 Mbps (I've verified that it actually connects at that speed) and now I get incredibly fast network access. It was already the best PocketPC that I've had in WiFi speed an range, now it's even better, the websites just seem to pop on Opera . But be careful, it uses more power and the battery may get warmer after longer sessions. I used SK Tools to enable it.
> WOW wifi is way fast man,thanks for the tip,in sktools i went in tune up and found (in network part) that wifi g was disabled ,i enabled it and softrested phone then i opened

Click to collapse



Please highlight the Registry please.


----------



## jags1 (Aug 4, 2007)

after enabling wifi:g last night first time i downloaded a about 300mb file from megaupload ,it tooks 35 mins to download then some time to transfer in pda,that was impressive.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 4, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Please highlight the Registry please.

Click to collapse



I will try to find.


----------



## ariebk (Aug 4, 2007)

igalan said:


> I used SK Tools to enable it.

Click to collapse



can you tell us where in SkTools yu change it ?

thanks


----------



## Menneisyys (Aug 4, 2007)

Updated the Flame article.


----------



## jags1 (Aug 4, 2007)

ariebk said:


> can you tell us where in SkTools yu change it ?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



thats my previous post on page 43 replied to some one:

first of all what version sktools have you got? i have 3.1.6.0 and when i open software i see the list of actions,such as clean up on top then optimize then tune up,i hit tune up,it gives me options going on side way scroll from left to right, first i see system memory and speed then system tweak and i see third one is "network" i hit that,it gives me another page says select an item in the list below then it tells you softreset is required to apply this setting!
then list starts from TCP WINDOW SIZE
DEFAULT TTL
TCP SELECTIVE ACKNOWLEDGEMENT
TCP TIME STAMP
IP MULTICASTING

then WLAN 802.11G SUPPORT

and thats set on "NO" you click on it and change it to "YES" click DONE and softreset your pda using its reset hole, then if you have opera browser or internet explorer etc open it and start using internet and give maybe 5 to 10 minutes,it should boost up speed.
thats the best i could write to help you out,if you still need something get back.good luck
cheers


----------



## red_z3ro (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi, can anyone help me with these three problems:

1. I tried CoD2 demo and found that flame produces good graphic which proves that the GPU is really being used. The problem is, I seem to experience low frame rate. Display seems jumpy, etc. Is there any way to fix it?

2. When using the camera on the top of the screen, I also experience jumpy display. Any ideas?

3. When i bought flame, everytime I plug it to my PC, flame will automatically be able to connect to the internet through the PC. However, since I set-up GPRS on the flame, it always try to connect via GPRS. I want my flame to connect through my PC when plugged in. How do i do that?


----------



## ariebk (Aug 4, 2007)

thx! 

54 mb 

wow ... thats fastttt


----------



## thierryb (Aug 4, 2007)

Sktools change or create only this entry:
For G=yes:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\Comm\TNETWLN1\Parms]
"Dot11SupportedRateMaskG"=dword:00000008

For G=no:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\Comm\TNETWLN1\Parms]
"Dot11SupportedRateMaskG"=dword:00000004

Is it possible for somebody who have not already used sktools to tell us what is the value at the origin. I do not want to do a hard reset!


----------



## JamesManios (Aug 4, 2007)

Actually, I already mentioned this...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=1407630&postcount=396
http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...highlight=Dot11SupportedRateMaskG#post1407630

looking at my flame now, it has the Dot11SupportedRateMakeG = 4 value, but not the other one though dot11SupportedRateMask=1 
So now I don't know if I tried manually adding it or screwup the first time.  Anyone want to try a hard reset


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 5, 2007)

Mine is not using SKTool yet. It does not even have "TNETWLN1" in the "HKLM\Comm" directory. 

Doing hard reset is not that difficult. Just backup all your stuff with,
1. Sprite Backup or other backups for the Registry (non readable), ROM & Apps.
2. Use Dotfred's PpcPimBackup to back all items in the Inboxes (SMS, POP3, MMS, etc), Contacts, Appointments, Speedial, etc
3. Use Totalcommander to backup Registry (readable)
4. Only problem is you have to setup all your emails manually (but write all the configuration down before Hard Reset).
5. And for people who use CeStar, restore from Sprite makes it still usable but in not so friendly way, so just uninstall CeStar and re-install.

Above may sounds difficult, but once backup done, can be restore within minutes.


----------



## Hirudegarn (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info aboout GAPI, buddies. It works 100%.


----------



## Fighter 77 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Trend Micro Mobile Security*

Trend Micro Mobile Security

I asked Trend Micro if the O2 DXA Flame is supported by their Mobile 
Security as it is not listed on their website. Also the Virus Signatures size.
Their reply.
"We cannot promise you a release date of the program version that will be compatible for your phone because this is a continuous update process. What you can just do is to check the list of supported phones on our website for more updates.

See the link below:

http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en-US/security_solutions/cellphone_security.php?WT.cg_n=home_qa_MS

Some of the XDA 02 phones are already supported. This is a wild guess but the program may already support your phone model by the end of the year but we still do not guaranty this because this depends on the program builders.

Pattern size is around 620 kb."


----------



## saman2184 (Aug 7, 2007)

pls hlp me 
problem with set networks.and with find current network
pls help me for fix network


----------



## thierryb (Aug 7, 2007)

saman2184 said:


> pls hlp me
> problem with set networks.and with find current network
> pls help me for fix network

Click to collapse



We are ready. tell us more!


----------



## saman2184 (Aug 7, 2007)

*new subforum*

Please, xda-developers, stop to be deaf, open a XDA Flame subforum


pls open subforum for o2 flame

thanks for xda-developers


----------



## terrym123 (Aug 8, 2007)

*hard reset*

Hi Folks,
I pirchased my flame about 3 weeks ago and have played non stop getting it tweaked just the way I like, upgraded versions of all the software I had on my last ppc and so on. Loaded a hundred trials and chose the best match out of each, tweaked the registry.... and so on.
Well over all I was getting a little dissapointed, not quite as fast as I had hoped, took too long to turn on, lockups etc.

I decided to bite the bullet and lined up the installs of all the programs that I used along with their respective codes, backup done just in case but I was not going to do a restore, just a precaution.

Then with a deep breath I performed a hard reset and started installing, skinning and configuring just the way I liked it.

I am afraid that it made a HUGE difference. The flame now flies, power on takes milli-seconds rather than a second, screens fly open. I did do the tweaks as suggest by SKtoools (menu animation off etc) for performance as well as increasing the file system cache to 8M.

Looks like once you get a config you like it might be a worthwhile exercise to hard reset particularly if you have loaded and unloaded a heap of trial programs.

Terry.

P.S. does any flame owner use phonealarm from pocketmax, I can't get it to control the WIFI to save my life :-(


----------



## pfcheung (Aug 8, 2007)

TO: terrym123

Would you comment if xda flame performs good, as it seems there is a lot of drawback discussed before. I am going to have one in Hong Kong. My requirements are just video, MP3, photos, pdf, word and few games. I won't use the bluetooth headset. It serves like a notebook, especially the plug-in usb keyboard.

Do you recommend xda flame? Thanks a lot!


----------



## thierryb (Aug 8, 2007)

pfcheung said:


> TO: terrym123
> 
> Would you comment if xda flame performs good, as it seems there is a lot of drawback discussed before. I am going to have one in Hong Kong. My requirements are just video, MP3, photos, pdf, word and few games. I won't use the bluetooth headset. It serves like a notebook, especially the plug-in usb keyboard.
> 
> Do you recommend xda flame? Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



We all recommend the Flame for your usage. And in addition you will have a phone.

Concerning making photos, take d real camera.  But sometimes photos are good with the Flame.


----------



## JamesManios (Aug 8, 2007)

terrym123 said:


> P.S. does any flame owner use phonealarm from pocketmax, I can't get it to control the WIFI to save my life :-(

Click to collapse



I was running/trying both PhoneAlarm and PhoneSuite.  Neither program can not turn on wifi (or bluetooth) on their own.  You have to go into Wireless Manager and turn them on initially, from that point PhoneAlarm and PhoneSuite can turn them on and off.  Problem is the phone turns off wifi everytime you reset, so you can use a mortscript (about 100 pages back there was one) that can turn both bluetooth and wifi on in the startup directory, but this might lead to other problems as it did for me.

It could be a combination of factors but I do a backup at 5:00am every night and a reset, I would then have the Flame turn on both bluetooth and wifi, and then phonealarm would change the profile to HOME and have wifi ON, and invariably about 50% of the time the phone would be locked up when I got up in the morning.  Just removing the wifi auto-start fixed that and I never had a lockup (in the morning) again, but lost the wifi profiles ability :-(


----------



## djuri (Aug 8, 2007)

thierryb said:


> We all recommend the Flame for your usage. And in addition you will have a phone.
> 
> Concerning making photos, take d real camera.  But sometimes photos are good with the Flame.

Click to collapse



Photos are quite good but the flash LED should be stronger, I like that one on my girlfriend's SE W850i


----------



## terrym123 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi,

I did try turning bluetooth and WIfI on in wireless manager first, this helped phone weaver but did nothing for phonealarm.

A lot of people in the pda market are techies, and from this we tend to do a lot of research before we plop down the cash for a device. Conversly we are also early adopters, the Falme is a wonderfull device, but it does have some limitations at the moment and more than a couple of software bugs.

Given time all these should be resolved (where is our control panel for the graphics accelerator, I want to overclock )

Video is interesting at the moment, I am not sure that any program (including the built in windows media player) actually accsses the 5500. If they did then the video should play back at a much higher frame rate than it currently does. The 0.81 beta of tcpmp has an option to use GAPI to render but (I am still looking at this one) I think the video quality is not as good as when you use direct draw, which is much slower. Though this might be an artifact of the smoothing when zooming.

If the promised games eventuate (See list on nividia's website) and we start to see full use of the 5500 being made (And the current drivers rewritten, too slow at the moment) then the Flame will be very close to the top of the heap..

Probably most of the above depends on how many other manafacturuers chose the 5500, market = product.

Has anyone evaluated the ROM update on the Australian site yet? What do they mean by improved video quality for streaming????

Terry


----------



## seal (Aug 9, 2007)

terrym123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Has anyone evaluated the ROM update on the Australian site yet? What do they mean by improved video quality for streaming????
> ...

Click to collapse




From what I can see there is no rom update on the Australian site, its just a patch, I installed it and didn't see a change in anything. I wasn't having any problems before the patch.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 9, 2007)

terrym123 said:


> ...
> I did do the tweaks as suggest by SKtoools (menu animation off etc) for performance as well as increasing the file system cache to 8M.
> ...

Click to collapse



The cache I think improve the performance.

Can help me to locate the registry change?

*Edit*
Found it,
HKLM\System\StorageManager\FATFS\CacheSize
Can you check if it is 8192? Can you also check it you use SKTool change to other value, this changes?

By the way, can you check this, what is your value,
HKLM\System\StorageManager\Filters\fsreplxfilt\ReplStoreCacheSize


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 9, 2007)

There are so many topics jamming in 1 thread, not sure when the Admins & Mods will consider us seriously.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a problem.

I have Bluetooth A2DP Nokia HS-12W Headset, I know this headset comes with radio.

But it is not possible to listen to O2 Flame's Radio using the Nokia headset without inserting the O2 Headset's jack (which act as antennae).

Any work around to this?


----------



## seal (Aug 9, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> The cache I think improve the performance.
> 
> Can help me to locate the registry change?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I looked at my registry and my CacheSize is "0", can I change the amount here to 8000???


----------



## DaVince (Aug 9, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> I have a problem.
> 
> I have Bluetooth A2DP Nokia HS-12W Headset, I know this headset comes with radio.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, no. Even if you try to _trick_ it that there is a wired headset connected and able to force it to work, you won't be getting any stations without an antenna.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 9, 2007)

DaVince said:


> Unfortunately, no. Even if you try to _trick_ it that there is a wired headset connected and able to force it to work, you won't be getting any stations without an antenna.

Click to collapse



Can I just use a jack with just wire?

You are still using UNI, sob, I miss my UNI very much, can do a lot with it.

Only good things Flame has which UNI does not is the Memory size that it has. So huge that I do not know what to do with it.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 9, 2007)

seal said:


> I looked at my registry and my CacheSize is "0", can I change the amount here to 8000???

Click to collapse



Please wait for terrym123's reply to my post.

Mean time you can read this and make your own decision and try it out.
http://wiki.xda-developers.com/index.php?pagename=WM5_Tweaks_Performance


----------



## seal (Aug 9, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Please wait for terrym123's reply to my post.
> 
> Mean time you can read this and make your own decision and try it out.
> http://wiki.xda-developers.com/index.php?pagename=WM5_Tweaks_Performance

Click to collapse





Ok, I increased mine from "0" to "8192" and I was excited until smoke started coming from around the edge of the screen..........  No, only joking. All is fine and it seems alot more snappier with opening applications.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 9, 2007)

seal said:


> Ok, I increased mine from "0" to "8192" and I was excited until smoke started coming from around the edge of the screen..........  No, only joking. All is fine and it seems alot more snappier with opening applications.

Click to collapse



Err... what has your excitment got to do with smoke coming out of the pda screen?

It should be you are so excited until smoke come out of you nose or the pda is so excited/fast until the smoke come out from the screen. 

Beside fast, you should also realised that it consumes more RAM. Anyway, we have big RAM size, so no issue. Those poor people who still stuck with 64MB Device (with only 30MB or less to use, they cannot try this)


----------



## terrym123 (Aug 9, 2007)

>Found it,
<HKLM\System\StorageManager\FATFS\CacheSize
<Can you check if it is 8192? Can you also check it you use SKTool change <to other value, this changes?

OK: this is set to 8192 on my machine, interestingly there is a qwirk with SKTool in that it seems to be one step out of sync, set 4096 in drop down results in 8192 in registry.
Have seen one post warning about changing this from zero, which is supposed to be the default and means windows chosses its own value. Games that require very large cache might request more than we have set manually. Saw another that said while windows will do it's own, it is lousy at it and to set manually, very confusing.

<By the way, can you check this, what is your value,
>HKLM\System\StorageManager\Filters\fsreplxfilt\Rep lStoreCacheSize

value is also 8192

Don't know if all these end up in File.sys but it is now about 10M in the proccess list.

Terry


__________________


----------



## igalan (Aug 9, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Sktools change or create only this entry:
> For G=yes:
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\Comm\TNETWLN1\Parms]
> "Dot11SupportedRateMaskG"=dword:00000008
> ...

Click to collapse



This key doesn't exist originally. I've just verified by unpacking my very first backup and looking at the registry files (much safer than doing a hardreset).


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 9, 2007)

igalan said:


> This key doesn't exist originally. I've just verified by unpacking my very first backup and looking at the registry files (much safer than doing a hardreset).

Click to collapse



Same comment as I had in post 461 for wifi-g. My was never set and of cause not in registry.

By the way, having Flame, why need Touch?


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 9, 2007)

terrym123 said:


> >Found it,
> <HKLM\System\StorageManager\FATFS\CacheSize
> <Can you check if it is 8192? Can you also check it you use SKTool change <to other value, this changes?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After using SKTool to change to 4MB, immediately (no need to reset) you check the registry is still 8MB? Before reset, to be sure, you should do a standby before doing a reset to ensure it catches the 4MB. Can try again to set to any other values?

Wondering how large the value can go for some Apps. Anyone knows?

What if we set to 8MB, and program requires more, what happens? Hang? Or some intelligent to set bigger?


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 9, 2007)

I know that the hard keys are mapped in

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Keys

Anyone has any idea, in the case of Flame, which key number matches which function?

I cannot locate the Green Phone, Red Phone Hangup buttons, Vol+ & Vol- buttons.

Thinking of changing the buttons functions as I sometimes feel frustrated while in sitting position, due to pressure from the pants, it accidentally either answer or hangup the phone.


----------



## igalan (Aug 9, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> By the way, having Flame, why need Touch?

Click to collapse



When I'm not working I want a device that I can carry comfortably in my pocket, and the Touch is just perfect. It has completely replaced my Nokia (in fact I gave it, I no longer need it).


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 9, 2007)

shaileshashar said:


> Anybody tried wm5torage on flame? does'nt seem to work.
> Also anybody tried OzVGA/TrueVGA ?

Click to collapse



Did you tried OzVGA/TrueVGA?

Anyone tried?


----------



## strudders (Aug 9, 2007)

Version 1.73 of WM5torage works for me although only to an SD card and not to the internal memory of the flame (as it doesn't seem to be compatible).


----------



## Tabbe (Aug 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkb9bOgDtVw
nvidia game demo


----------



## seal (Aug 10, 2007)

I went to the O2 Site for Australia and went Support/RomUpgrades and the Flame isn't listed anymore......  Can others check there countries, maybe they are working on loading a new rom onto the server or maybe there site is just [email protected]#t.


----------



## shaileshashar (Aug 10, 2007)

*WM5torage 1.75*

Hi all,
My Bad that i earlier reported that it wasnt working.
Ver 1.75 works fine with sd cards as well as internal memory.
You just have to disable 'Advanced Network functionality' in settings->network->usbtopc.


----------



## seal (Aug 10, 2007)

When I turn my Flame on it takes about 3 seconds for the sceen to come on, have had a lot of PPC's and never seen this before, I have hard reset the phone and only installed PB Shell 1.5 and VC 1.6.  Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## shaileshashar (Aug 10, 2007)

seal said:


> When I turn my Flame on it takes about 3 seconds for the sceen to come on, have had a lot of PPC's and never seen this before, I have hard reset the phone and only installed PB Shell 1.5 and VC 1.6.  Does anyone else have this issue?

Click to collapse



Mine takes about 2 secs.
I noticed this when i took it out of the box - brand new, without installing anything.


----------



## shaileshashar (Aug 10, 2007)

seal said:


> I went to the O2 Site for Australia and went Support/RomUpgrades and the Flame isn't listed anymore......  Can others check there countries, maybe they are working on loading a new rom onto the server or maybe there site is just [email protected]#t.

Click to collapse



flame not listed on Indian site as well for upgrades.
Also when i login it shows that there are no upgrades available for flame and that my software is up to date.


----------



## saman2184 (Aug 10, 2007)

problem with Gsm band
for choose manual network


----------



## seal (Aug 10, 2007)

Has anyone had any luck with VC 1.6 working properly, I install it and al works well at the start and then al of a suden it just will not work properly, you ask it to call someone and it just opens there contact file and stops.

Any fixes yet?


----------



## igalan (Aug 10, 2007)

seal said:


> I went to the O2 Site for Australia and went Support/RomUpgrades and the Flame isn't listed anymore......  Can others check there countries, maybe they are working on loading a new rom onto the server or maybe there site is just [email protected]#t.

Click to collapse



They may changing the site, because it's now up and running. In fact there's a patch to fix some issues with videocalls (on the Australian website).


----------



## igalan (Aug 10, 2007)

seal said:


> When I turn my Flame on it takes about 3 seconds for the sceen to come on, have had a lot of PPC's and never seen this before, I have hard reset the phone and only installed PB Shell 1.5 and VC 1.6.  Does anyone else have this issue?

Click to collapse



Yes, there's a delay that seems to vary from almost zero to about two seconds here. Most of the time it needs a second.


----------



## igalan (Aug 10, 2007)

Tabbe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkb9bOgDtVw
> nvidia game demo

Click to collapse



Are those demos available for download? I just checked the nVidia website and they give links, but nothing to download anywhere  .


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Any one tried Oxio Hibernate.exe on O2 Flame. Does it work?

Oxio CloseApps.exe works, but cause problem to Media Player.


----------



## seal (Aug 11, 2007)

Does anyone knw how to connect the Flame to a laptop to use a a modem, when I search for the phone from the laptop it find the flame as connects as a "Network Acces Point" not as a modem. I select yes to Acces point and then the computer rejects it anyway. Anyone know???


----------



## seal (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know if its the Vodafone connect software that is the problem, I installed it on my OQO o2 UMPC and it stops my wireless connection after installed, it did the same to my dell laptop.  I have to uninstall the Vodafone software to get wireless internet again.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 11, 2007)

seal said:


> Does anyone knw how to connect the Flame to a laptop to use a a modem, when I search for the phone from the laptop it find the flame as connects as a "Network Acces Point" not as a modem. I select yes to Acces point and then the computer rejects it anyway. Anyone know???

Click to collapse



In fact you are not so far.

I suppose you have already configure the Flame for accessing the net. 

You have to start an application named: Internet Sharing un programs. Then, because I suppose you want to use bluetooth, then select  bluetooth pan for PC Connect and your Network Connection then click Connect.

Then go to your Pc and try to do a Network Access Point connection. It should work.

I have already used it with success with a bluetooth connection, but never with a usb connection.


----------



## seal (Aug 12, 2007)

thierryb said:


> In fact you are not so far.
> 
> I suppose you have already configure the Flame for accessing the net.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks heaps, works perfectly and the speed is quiet good, I was worried because it is only 3G and not HSPDA, I was tossing up between the Atom Life and the Flame when I was buying and I am so glad I got the Flame, I declare that I will never have a QVGA screen again, the Flame has its issues but it is still well worth it.


----------



## ammoun (Aug 12, 2007)

*Weird behavior!!!!*

Guys, my Flame just went crazy! After not using it for a couple of weeks, I charged it, turned it on and tried to turn on the phone! I get the message: "A wireless radio must be attached to use the phone."?? Furthermore, my IMEI number no longer shows in the "Device Information" control panel under the settings, it is blank! I did absolutely nothing to cause this! I tried to hard reset twice, but I still get the same message!! Any ideas what is going on? Do I need to flash a radio ROM or a whole ROM? Where do I get these from? O2 Asia do not have ROM software for the O2 Flame, believe it or not! That was an answer I got from them! The support on O2 Asia site leaves a lot to be desired! The nearest service center is 2500 kilometers away, I live in Jordan! Can anyone help, please???


----------



## seal (Aug 12, 2007)

If a hardreset doesn't work and there are no roms available as yet that I know of so you might have to post it to the service centre.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 12, 2007)

Perhaps we can make you a backup of an hard resetted Flame that you try to restore.

Unfortunately I can not do that before next week because I have not a high speed network access this week.

if you need a software to do a backup and or restore, take sktools. It's the Best one with the Flame. And you can use it nearly free, even if I encourage you to buy it.


----------



## ammoun (Aug 12, 2007)

Fine, I already have SKTools and I would like to try a hard reset Flame backup! Although I believe something is wrong with the ROM or it could even be hardware! Please let me know when you have one ready.


----------



## ammoun (Aug 12, 2007)

*Extended ROM unlock*

A while back someone asked for the method to unlock and unhide the Flame Ext_ROM, well here it is, use a registry editor to set the values as shown:

Extended ROM unlocker for the O2 Flame:
----------------------------------------
a) 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\StorageManager\AutoLoad\TFFS2] 
"Bootphase"=dword:00000002
"Order"=dword:00000002
"LoadFlags"=dword:00000001
"DriverPath"=" Drivers\BuiltIn\TrueFFS1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\StorageManager\Profiles\TRUEFFS_DOC1] 
"Folder"="Extended_ROM"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\StorageManager\Profiles\TRUEFFS_DOC1\FATFS]
"MountHidden"=dword:00000000


b)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\Security\Policies\Policies\ 
Click "Values" soft-key 
Change "00001001" value to 1 (decimal) (recovery note: default is 1)
Change "00001005" value to 40 (decimal) (recovery note: default is 16)

c)Softreset and it will be mounted as extended_rom2 and visible to the system.

It worked for me, I hope it does for you.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 12, 2007)

How did you get/find that info?


----------



## thierryb (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Ammoun,

Great, we have now access to extended rom.
We do not need to modify these values:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\Security\Policies\Policies\ 
Click "Values" soft-key 
Change "00001001" value to 1 (decimal) (recovery note: default is 1)
Change "00001005" value to 40 (decimal) (recovery note: default is 16)

After Soft reset the name of the folder is the one you write and not with a 2 at the end. 

And in the extended rom we find what?
No one guess?
2 interesting files :
diskimage.nbo  size 62.50 Mb
EBOOT.NB0 size 512 Kb

One question, did you get your problems before or after you change this values?


----------



## seal (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi All, I really want the HTC Home Plugin on my flame and have tried so many download and none of them work, they install sucessfully but they never show up in the Today Items, I don't know if it is a VGA issue or something I am doing. Anyone got this going on the flame?


----------



## ammoun (Aug 13, 2007)

By the way, I found a backup copy of my Flame as it was after the first hard reset, things were working well then. However, reinstalling this backup does not resolve my problem. I am sure I am missing the Radio ROM, damaged somehow (!!!). I need someone who could backup his/hers flame's radio rom and send it to me so I can re-flash it. I do not know how this is done (!), but I hope one of you gurus out there would know how and help me out.
Many thanks and God bless.


----------



## ammoun (Aug 13, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Hi Ammoun,
> 
> Great, we have now access to extended rom.
> We do not need to modify these values:
> ...

Click to collapse



Well thierryb, I am glad it worked for you and you are right on all counts! Sorry, I am no expert, but the above was exactly what I used and it worked.
As for my problem, it happened way after I unlocked the Ext_ROM, actually almost a month later! I do not think it has to do with the Ext-ROM part, it has to do with the ROM (the Radio ROM).
Anyway, if you figure out how to make a copy of your Radio ROM (if there is one for the Flame!!!), I would appreciate a copy to try to resolve my weird problem!
Thanks.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 13, 2007)

ammoun said:


> A while back someone asked for the method to unlock and unhide the Flame Ext_ROM, well here it is, use a registry editor to set the values as shown:
> 
> Extended ROM unlocker for the O2 Flame:
> ----------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



It works for me too. It is 151.6MB with 41.9MB used, WOW!!! What the rest for?

But one question, before rename to Extended_ROM, there was a "funny name" to it, will the OS unable to find the Extended_ROM upon hard reset because we rename it from the "funny name" to Extended_ROM?


----------



## seal (Aug 13, 2007)

seal said:


> Hi All, I really want the HTC Home Plugin on my flame and have tried so many download and none of them work, they install sucessfully but they never show up in the Today Items, I don't know if it is a VGA issue or something I am doing. Anyone got this going on the flame?

Click to collapse



Don't mean to insist but I really like this pluggin and I only ask as I have tried so many differentdownloads and none worked, anyone got it?


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 13, 2007)

thierryb said:


> ...
> And in the extended rom we find what?
> No one guess?
> 2 interesting files :
> ...

Click to collapse



Err... I do not see this file in the Extended_Rom. The total size of my extended_rom is 41.9MB with all the OEM cab files, service providers cab files & xml files.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 13, 2007)

seal said:


> Hi All, I really want the HTC Home Plugin on my flame and have tried so many download and none of them work, they install sucessfully but they never show up in the Today Items, I don't know if it is a VGA issue or something I am doing. Anyone got this going on the flame?

Click to collapse



Please go back in some pages, I have a picture of my today screen with HTC Home Plugin.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=305686&page=35

Post #346

Are you refering this?

If so, I may be able to help you.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 13, 2007)

seal said:


> Hi All, I really want the HTC Home Plugin on my flame and have tried so many download and none of them work, they install sucessfully but they never show up in the Today Items, I don't know if it is a VGA issue or something I am doing. Anyone got this going on the flame?

Click to collapse



get one that works on the Advantage which is vga also.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 13, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Err... I do not see this file in the Extended_Rom. The total size of my extended_rom is 41.9MB with all the OEM cab files, service providers cab files & xml files.

Click to collapse



Probably because I use resco. And I have tell him to show me all files. 

I recommand to let the old name to the folder "klldsnhdmdhalkxk", in case it use it for a future upgrade or for the hard reset.


----------



## seal (Aug 13, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Please go back in some pages, I have a picture of my today screen with HTC Home Plugin.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=305686&page=35
> 
> Post #346
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks heaps for your help but I am after the HTC Home plugin with the big clock/ weather / and Program Short cuts. The HTC Touch has it.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 13, 2007)

seal said:


> Thanks heaps for your help but I am after the HTC Home plugin with the big clock/ weather / and Program Short cuts. The HTC Touch has it.

Click to collapse



Can you point me to the link to get the cab file and I can try to take a look?

I remember saw it somewhere, but never download as I was not really interest in something that look that big.

That is why after I install all the O2 items, I almost faint, although I could unchecked them, but I decided to un-install them leaving on Spacer.Dll which is quite useful.

You probably need to include the registry yourself to make it work on today screen.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 13, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Probably because I use resco. And I have tell him to show me all files.
> 
> I recommand to let the old name to the folder "klldsnhdmdhalkxk", in case it use it for a future upgrade or for the hard reset.

Click to collapse



I use TotalCommander (friendly interface) latest 2.5 beta.

I have resco registry editor (good for search which TotalCommander do not have) but not the explorer.

What a funny name to keep in the directory!


----------



## seal (Aug 13, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Can you point me to the link to get the cab file and I can try to take a look?
> 
> I remember saw it somewhere, but never download as I was not really interest in something that look that big.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is the main thread and it says it works on WM5 but I am not sure about VGA.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=319308&highlight=HTC+Home+Plugin+for+WM5


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 13, 2007)

Err... I have problem with Rapidshare. Can you upload it directly here?


----------



## seal (Aug 13, 2007)

I am downloding it now, takes awhile as I am shaped, I have used up all my downloads for the month, it just takes awhile, I will up load in about two minutes.


----------



## seal (Aug 13, 2007)

HTC Home Plugin for WM5.

This is to test on the Flame, don't know if it works but want it to work.... Please, please.....


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 13, 2007)

seal said:


> HTC Home Plugin for WM5.
> 
> This is to test on the Flame, don't know if it works but want it to work.... Please, please.....

Click to collapse



Downloading...


----------



## seal (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok, now  feel like a fool, I just tried it again and now it works...... But it is squashed up, the 6 tabs are half covering the the message/missed calls/mail counters and right up the top Where it has Vodafone on the left and the date on the right, I can only see the top half, it is also cut off.


----------



## seal (Aug 13, 2007)

It 1:30am here in Australia so I will catch up tomorrow, thanks for your help.

Greg.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 13, 2007)

seal said:


> Ok, now  feel like a fool, I just tried it again and now it works...... But it is squashed up, the 6 tabs are half covering the the message/missed calls/mail counters and right up the top Where it has Vodafone on the left and the date on the right, I can only see the top half, it is also cut off.

Click to collapse



Your problem I think is only VGA / QVGA Problem.

I guess you have 3 ways out.

1. Like what Tierry said, get the VGA version from HTC Advantage.
2. or Look into your Windows directory for all the HH*.PNG. resize them to fit our Flame's screen. Think try half the pixels each side first.
3. or Uninstall it.


----------



## saman2184 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Pls Hehp Me*

HI ALL;
i want program for fix network on o2 flame
but this app.. for choose and select gsm/umts BAND-network selection
all phon setting...
my o2 cannat fix network 
pls help me 



THANKS ALL FOR HELP
______________________
O2FLAME- IMATE JAJAR


----------



## mpayne (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi flamers,
I have a question:
is it technically possible to make the micro-sd-slot, that is not sdhc-capable at the moment, able to read sdhc in the future ? 
Is there a possibility by tweaking the drivers in the rom ?
I think I have read something in the past about htc-units which have been upgraded like that ...
Thanks


----------



## terrym123 (Aug 14, 2007)

*bnench mark results.*

Hi Folks, 
Could a couple of other Flame owners please run the SKTools (or similar) benchmark. While most of the results are alright (bit dissapointed in the graphics but will wait and see on that one) but the one that worries me the most is the RAM access speed.

This benchmark on at least two bench mark tools rates our RAM access as abismal. SKTools 1917 compared to ipaq h5400 (312Mhz) at 4385 and HTC Blue angel at 10253!!!!

What is going on here? Has the type of ram changed in pocket PCs? 

Terry


----------



## liquidblaze (Aug 14, 2007)

*forum for xda flame users*

Many of you here have voiced your opinion, on numerous occasions, to get a sub-forum for us XDA Flame users, yet the moderators have decided against granting the users this simple wish.

Be that as it may, there is no rule that prohibits other users from setting up their own forums, so, without furder ado, here is www.xdaflameusers.com

The goal of the site is simply to be a meeting point for all XDA Flame users, because one thread simply does not cut it, if you ask me.


----------



## andyh (Aug 14, 2007)

liquidblaze said:


> Many of you here have voiced your opinion, on numerous occasions, to get a sub-forum for us XDA Flame users, yet the moderators have decided against granting the users this simple wish.
> 
> Be that as it may, there is no rule that prohibits other users from setting up their own forums, so, without furder ado, here is www.xdaflameusers.com
> 
> The goal of the site is simply to be a meeting point for all XDA Flame users, because one thread simply does not cut it, if you ask me.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I just signed up.  Now lets get more people there and we can organize our thoughts in sub forums. Wow.


----------



## Fighter 77 (Aug 14, 2007)

*New Forum*

Originally Posted by liquidblaze
Many of you here have voiced your opinion, on numerous occasions, to get a sub-forum for us XDA Flame users, yet the moderators have decided against granting the users this simple wish.

Be that as it may, there is no rule that prohibits other users from setting up their own forums, so, without furder ado, here is www.xdaflameusers.com

The goal of the site is simply to be a meeting point for all XDA Flame users, because one thread simply does not cut it, if you ask me.

I have also just signed up.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 14, 2007)

saman2184 said:


> HI ALL;
> i want program for fix network on o2 flame
> but this app.. for choose and select gsm/umts BAND-network selection
> all phon setting...
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a backup with sktools then do a hard reset. and verily if your problem is not solved.

If you want more help, be more precise about your problem.


----------



## seal (Aug 14, 2007)

I just sent an email to O2 and will let you know what they say.....


"I have recently purchased an XDA Flame and have found that it is plagued with problems, paying nearly $1500.00 for a PDA phone I would expect it to be on par or better than the phone I replaced, my old Atom Exec. 
A list of some of the Problems: 1. When I am on the phone for over a couple of minutes the screen light goes off, but when the call is ended and I touch the screen the light will not come back on even though in the setting it is set to turn the light on when the screen or buttons are pressed, I have to turn the phone off and then on for the light to come on again, you would think for $1500.00 this wouldn’t happen.

2. Microsoft Voice command doesn't work with this phone, and I know that you don't support software that you do not make but when this is the only PPC Phone that MC VC 1.6 doesn't work with I tend to think that it is something to do with your phone and not the software.

3. I want to listen to music with a stereo Bluetooth headset and it doesn't function properly as when the device goes into power saving mode it turns off the Bluetooth radio, so my only option is to lock the screen on the device and leave it fully turned on while listening to music which flattens the battery really fast.

4. I use Vito AudioNotes to record my phone calls and I can only here the other caller in the recording, on the Atom Exec I could hear both sides of the call clearly. If I use self diagnostics program on the device it FAILS the "Audio Loop-back Test" Is this part of the problem??

I have not even owned this phone for two weeks and these are only some of the problems I have. This is the most expensive phone you sell yet it has the most problems. What are you doing to rectify these issues, are you going to release a new Rom with the problems fixed???

Regards,

Gregory Lackey"


----------



## seal (Aug 14, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Your problem I think is only VGA / QVGA Problem.
> 
> I guess you have 3 ways out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I copied all the HH*.PNG files out of the windows folder to my computer. Do I just resize the files x4 (Pixels) because the vga screen is four times the size, eg. one files is x: 100 pixels y: 149 pixels...... So I would resize it to x: 400 pixels y: 596. Do I leave the resolution the same, it is x: 72 y: 72.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 14, 2007)

seal said:


> I copied all the HH*.PNG files out of the windows folder to my computer. Do I just resize the files x4 (Pixels) because the vga screen is four times the size, eg. one files is x: 100 pixels y: 149 pixels...... So I would resize it to x: 400 pixels y: 596. Do I leave the resolution the same, it is x: 72 y: 72.

Click to collapse



Since you see half the icon on your today screen, I think you should half them to see them full. Say 100x200 should be resize to 50x100. Try it out, this is just my logical deduction.


----------



## jags1 (Aug 15, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Since you see half the icon on your today screen, I think you should half them to see them full. Say 100x200 should be resize to 50x100. Try it out, this is just my logical deduction.

Click to collapse



i think the same!!!


----------



## Tabbe (Aug 15, 2007)

seal said:


> I just sent an email to O2 and will let you know what they say.....
> 
> 
> "I have recently purchased an XDA Flame and have found that it is plagued with problems, paying nearly $1500.00 for a PDA phone I would expect it to be on par or better than the phone I replaced, my old Atom Exec.
> ...

Click to collapse




let me answer for them first

you pay 1500, for problems not for good devices, on the point of sales u agreed on paying this amount & did the salesman hard sell u? haha
M$ VC1.6 dun work? we will forward youur email to M$ not o2! let them solve it for u
u must use WMP to play mp3 with a2dp connected to a stereo bluetooth den use toogle screen. it works!
firstly, recording conversation and not letting the other party knowing is ILLEGAL! 2ndly this is a hardware limitation, some 3rd party application will tell u this too, as atom and flame is from different factory so dun expect what u pay to work as what u got earlier.

haha


----------



## thierryb (Aug 15, 2007)

Tabbe said:


> let me answer for them first
> 
> you pay 1500, for problems not for good devices, on the point of sales u agreed on paying this amount & did the salesman hard sell u? haha
> M$ VC1.6 dun work? we will forward youur email to M$ not o2! let them solve it for u
> ...

Click to collapse



you are wrong I know the answers because I have already ask them.
1/Flame has been conceived like this
2/ O2 do not support third party software
3/ like 1/
4/ like 2/
They are less sophisticated than you guess.

But you are not obliged to be sarcastic with seal. He trys what I have already tried a month ago. Perhaps he can succeed. It will be better to all of us.

I think we have to continue to create a list of bugs and requierements, and workaround. And when we will have a bigger group, perhaps we can send them a mail.

I am surely naive, so you are not obliged to be sarcastics.

It will be better if you can help us like liquidblaze.


----------



## seal (Aug 15, 2007)

Tabbe said:


> let me answer for them first
> 
> you pay 1500, for problems not for good devices, on the point of sales u agreed on paying this amount & did the salesman hard sell u? haha
> M$ VC1.6 dun work? we will forward youur email to M$ not o2! let them solve it for u
> ...

Click to collapse



In response to your outburst, I hard sold the salesman and saved $200.00, I like the Flame, I think its the best PPC Phone on the market at the moment, it just has a few issues that should "In Time" Ha Ha be addressed we hope.

I use WMP to play mp3, how do you connect a2dp, I can't find a setting to use it, I thought it was used automatically when you connect stereo headphones??? And what do you mean by Toggle the screen???

I never mentioned anywhere that I record peoples phone calls and not tell them that the call is being recorded as that would be ILLEGAL! and Like I care anyway. 

And on to the only being able to hear the other person and not myself is not a hardware planned  issue as other people have reported that they can hear only themselves and not the other caller on there Flame, the total opposite.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 15, 2007)

When I bought Uni, it has tons of problems and slow, you can go to read the Uni forum from the beginning to end.

The sad thing is HTC and provider for Uni only make ROM upgrade once, for my Uni, it was from AKU1 to AKU2 (which has tons of problems and slow too).

Many petitions filed to M$ & HTC, nothing happen.

It is the good guys in this forum who have make newer AKU3.x & WM6 ROMs which easily put M$ and HTC to shame, I found those cooked ROMs (eg. Helmi AKU3.5 v1.3) is so good and so fast.

Anyway those people in M$ & HTC are after your $, once they got your $, they want you to buy the next phone which give them more $. Guess it should the same for Arima & O2


----------



## seal (Aug 15, 2007)

seal said:


> I just sent an email to O2 and will let you know what they say.....
> 
> 
> "I have recently purchased an XDA Flame and have found that it is plagued with problems, paying nearly $1500.00 for a PDA phone I would expect it to be on par or better than the phone I replaced, my old Atom Exec.
> ...

Click to collapse




Here is the reply from O2 and my new reply.

"Dear Edward Choo

Thank you for your prompt reply,

I have already soft reset my device, I have to soft reset it daily because it is so buggy with the current Rom, I have also Hard reset it twice as I was trying to determine if it was conflicting software, after every soft and hard reset all the problems are still evident.

I mentioned in the first email that “If I use self diagnostics program on the device it FAILS the "Audio Loop-back Test" Is this part of the problem??” Does this mean the device is faulty because it doesn’t pass your software test. What should I do about this.  What should I do about all the problems.
I also asked “What are you doing to rectify these issues, are you going to release a new Rom with these problems fixed???

I understand that this is a new phone and it is bound to have issues at the start and you can only do so many tests in the lab with software and hardware but the ultimate test is release it to the public and “TAKE NOTE” of the faults that you are told about and then create a new Rom that addressing the issues.... But there is no New Rom. Are you releasing a new Rom with the fixes, either WM5 or WM6?

Regards,

Gregory Lackey

From: O2 Support [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, 15 August 2007 6:52 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [Case#BH24816/1] Flame - TT1 - Hard Reset

Dear Gregory,

Thank you for contacting O2 Asia Technical Support.

With reference to your query below, you may want to try performing the below steps to rectify the problem:-

1. Remove the memory card from the device (if there is one inserted)
2• Perform a Soft Reset (Use the stylus and poke the reset hole at the bottom of the device). 

Monitor the situation from there.

If problem still persists, you may want to perform a:

1. Remove memory card from device.
2. Hard reset. (Pressing Wireless Manager Button(Left side of device) + Camera Button(Right side of device) + Soft Reset Button(Bottom of device) simultaneously).
(for ATOM: You may be asked to press the green call and red end call button to confirm that you are performing a hard reset)

*A hard reset will erase all data stored on the device.  It is advisable to backup your data (i.e. Contacts, Calendars, Tasks, etc.) via synchronization before performing a hard reset (if possible). 

*By performing a full reset test resolution, we will be able to determine if the situation you are facing is cause due to software confliction.  Furthermore, a "clean" device will result in more accurate test result. The test result will greatly advise us on the alternative solution for the problem.

Thank you.


Warmest Regards,
Edward Choo
O2 Technical Support (Email)
Asia Pacific Region
SACODE: ychoo#
For full listing of retail outlets and information on the latest products, 
please visit http://www.seeo2.com"


----------



## Knightro (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi. Is there anyone who also has an issue on Flame not waking up by power button after suspended mode?  Some says it is an hardware issue but this is my second unit experiencing the same.  Please help.


----------



## jags1 (Aug 15, 2007)

seal said:


> Here is the reply from O2 and my new reply.
> 
> "Dear Edward Choo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



o2 really have to pull their finger out and do something now, telling ppl soft reset/hard reset over and over for eveything not gonna work, most annoying thing is, when you soft reset flame you may boil an egg easily while flame is struggling to wake up back to life.
one thing i love is,sitting in dark room and watching some scarey movie on flame,its really a theater in ur pocket but its not that everyone wants,theater in their pocket, they want to use features they paid for!!!


----------



## thierryb (Aug 15, 2007)

Knightro said:


> Hi. Is there anyone who also has an issue on Flame not waking up by power button after suspended mode?  Some says it is an hardware issue but this is my second unit experiencing the same.  Please help.

Click to collapse



Sometimes. Often when I  receive an sms message and have wifi on.
But most of the time: not.

Do you have this even with nothing installed ?


----------



## ianpac (Aug 15, 2007)

Not sure why everyone keeps knocking O2, they are just the brand reseller.  The culprit here is Arima which is a small, newish development company in comparison with the big players. This means less people, less resources to tackle bugs.  I am sure they will release an update eventually but it will probably take a few more months before it materializes.  I doubt that the Flame is selling enough units to warrant more than one update so I hope it is comprehensive.  

I am puzzled why O2 is not advertising the Flame.  They do have *probably* the best PPC on the market currently so why they are not taking advantage of this and flaunting it is beyond me.


----------



## saman2184 (Aug 15, 2007)

*pls help*



thierryb said:


> Do a backup with sktools then do a hard reset. and verily if your problem is not solved.
> 
> If you want more help, be more precise about your problem.

Click to collapse



thanks
but i can not slove this problem .
i want new phon setting and like other's ppc  for o2 flame .


----------



## amirmw833 (Aug 16, 2007)

*where to purchase?*

hi every body
i want to travel to USA
and i will go to Atlanta and California ...
i want to buy 1 xda Flame from that ...
any body can help me where do i buy the XDA Flam?
and where do i can buy accessories of that?
if online shopping is necessary tell me the address of site for purchasing ...
thanks


----------



## thierryb (Aug 16, 2007)

You will not find the Flame in the US.
If you want to find it go in Australia or in Asia (Singapore, HongKong)
I have purchased mine on anythingoline.com.au


----------



## amirmw833 (Aug 16, 2007)

thierryb said:


> You will not find the Flame in the US.
> If you want to find it go in Australia or in Asia (Singapore, HongKong)
> I have purchased mine on anythingoline.com.au

Click to collapse



thanks for your responsibility


----------



## seal (Aug 17, 2007)

seal said:


> Here is the reply from O2 and my new reply.
> 
> "Dear Edward Choo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Here is there Last reply, they want me to send it to get looked at and have no phone for a month,I paid nearly $1500.00 dollars, you tink it would work for at least a month before having to be fixed.....

Dear Gregory,

Thank you for contacting O2 Asia Technical Support.

With regards to your query below, if the issue is still not resolved after doing the hard reset, you may want to send the unit, together with a copy of the proof of purchase, your contact details and description of fault to the repair centre of the origin distribution region (Local Limited Warranty Policy) for our engineer to further examine the unit (base on your problem description), appropriate action will be taken according to what the engineer has diagnosed.

You can obtain information on the Service Centre and the Collection Points on the URL Links below:-

http://www.seeo2.com/support/template/RepairCenter.vm
http://www.seeo2.com/support/template/CollectionPoint.vm
*Please be advised that the all O2 Asia mobile devices are bundled  with 1 year Local Limited Warranty coverage and a 6 months coverage for the supplied batteries, stereo headset, stylus and protective device case (policy terms apply). Users are required to produce the proof of purchase ( also known as receipt) as a warranty validation at repair centre to claim for a in-warranty repair.

If you are unable to do so, the repair centre of the country where the unit was purchase will take the manufacturing date as the start of the 12 months warranty.

*Please note that the currently released O2 devices(e.g. Flame) run on Windows Mobile 5 operating system. O2 Asia is currently looking into the possibility of providing Windows Mobile 6 ROM Upgrade/Windows Mobile 6.0 devices (no further news as of this moment)

Thank you.


Warmest Regards,
Edward Choo
O2 Technical Support (Email)
Asia Pacific Region
SACODE: ychoo#
For full listing of retail outlets and information on the latest products, 
please visit http://www.seeo2.com


----------



## greatestkelvin (Aug 17, 2007)

*Does anybody have the same O2 xda flame rom?*

This is my latest ROM Version WWE_RC1070309
Bootloader Version V2.2C601
GSM Version P5C2
extRom version WWE_RM_070516


----------



## Fighter 77 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Model JRT-29 GPS & Software*

I purchased the JRT- 29 Bluetooth GPS to use with the O2 XDA Flame.
The software on the supplied disc is called "BlueSoleil". Do I use this
or is there other Software?

http://www.navsync.com.cn/en/picture.asp?idtype=JRT29


----------



## jags1 (Aug 18, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> This is my latest ROM Version WWE_RC1070309
> Bootloader Version V2.2C601
> GSM Version P5C2
> extRom version WWE_RM_070516

Click to collapse



most important thing is actual ROM and i am sure everyone has the same WWE:1070309  don't worry about other numbers if they are even different,i will be very happy to see different ROM with less bugs but not sure when...! well i received my new mio a501 the tinest pda phone full of features and priced less than half of the price of my beloved flame, mio doesn't have wifi and its not 3g ,it has so many other cool feature and its sdio compatible,if i want i can get spectec wifi card for about 50 bucks and its wifi g same speed as flame,good thing would be it won't drop signal with every sleep mode  o ye A2DP feature is bug free bluetooth stays on,with flame if i want to use gps i have reconfigure bluetooth settings every single time (very annoying) mio has built in gps , inever trusted any other built in gps but mio's because it lets me modify something and gps is just fast as external, mio has 2mp cam very sharp resolution better than flame and ye mio lets me use cam flash as a flash light too,surprisingly sound speaker 1w,sounds better than flame eventhough its got stereo speakers, another funky thing mio gave a windshield mount/car windscreen holder and there is a app in phone asks you if you want screen to switch to landscape mode automatically when placed in holder and when you take phone out of holder it automatically switches back to normal mode,i think iphone has this kind feature., o well it costs me only AUD520 compare to flame nearly AUD1400 and wats the difference? no 3g no wifi? , its quad band with edge with 1gb internal memory and as i said i can pick up wifi card for 50 bucks when i am about to die without wifi.
what i m saying is, i may pack up my beloved flame untill it gets rom upgrade,i thought my flame had less issues but looks like its joined all you guys slowly and i can't be bothered hard resetting it over and over, thats not a conclusion, so i may use my treo 750 for 3g and use mio for gps and some other stuff.
i am sorry my flame with vga set up goes back in box or may sell it.


----------



## seal (Aug 18, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> This is my latest ROM Version WWE_RC1070309
> Bootloader Version V2.2C601
> GSM Version P5C2
> extRom version WWE_RM_070516

Click to collapse




I have the same but my Radio is P6A2


----------



## greatestkelvin (Aug 18, 2007)

*thought it was a new rom*

So those monkeys in O2 lied to me as it seems like everybody has the same rom as me. 2 weeks after purchasing my Xda Flame. The orange light of my O2 does not go off even if I charge it for 9 hours. I called the support desk and they told me to send it in for servicing. As it was within 1 month. They said they will change another new one for me. I brought it to the service center in Hong Kong. The next day when I picked up my machine. They said they did not change any hardware and insisted there was nothing wrong with it. They told me its a rom problem and they have upgraded the new rom. When I went home, I charged the machine for 10 hours and the orange light still does not go off. I hope everyone is aware that O2's support service sucks big time. 
The next day, I complained to the shop where I bought it, they told me that Xda flame is not selling well because they do not have Windows mobile 6.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 18, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> So those monkeys in O2 lied to me as it seems like everybody has the same rom as me. 2 weeks after purchasing my Xda Flame. The orange light of my O2 does not go off even if I charge it for 9 hours. I called the support desk and they told me to send it in for servicing. As it was within 1 month. They said they will change another new one for me. I brought it to the service center in Hong Kong. The next day when I picked up my machine. They said they did not change any hardware and insisted there was nothing wrong with it. They told me its a rom problem and they have upgraded the new rom. When I went home, I charged the machine for 10 hours and the orange light still does not go off. I hope everyone is aware that O2's support service sucks big time.
> The next day, I complained to the shop where I bought it, they told me that Xda flame is not selling well because they do not have Windows mobile 6.

Click to collapse



Your problems are already known.
First o2 support, you can read my signature.
Secondly, we all know that often the flame does not charge completely if you do not completely shutdown (long press on the on/ off button)

You can verify the charge with lot of free software like Ae Button plus. The voltage have to be 100% and 4.19v. You can read my posts in this thread on this subject.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 18, 2007)

Jags1

does the mio a501 is 3.5" vga?
I think that if you do not need this characteristics the flame is not really for you.
This characteristics is the main reason why people purchases this device. The Flame is alone in its category 3.5" vga phone without keyboard.

And it have wonderful additional features like 2gb of nvram.


----------



## thierryb (Aug 18, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> This is my latest ROM Version WWE_RC1070309
> Bootloader Version V2.2C601
> GSM Version P5C2
> extRom version WWE_RM_070516

Click to collapse



Mine:
ROM Version WWE_RC1070309
Bootloader Version V2.2C601
GSM Version P6A2
extRom version WWE_RM_070516
RIL version v08.60


----------



## thierryb (Aug 18, 2007)

Fighter 77 said:


> I purchased the JRT- 29 Bluetooth GPS to use with the O2 XDA Flame.
> The software on the supplied disc is called "BlueSoleil". Do I use this
> or is there other Software?
> 
> http://www.navsync.com.cn/en/picture.asp?idtype=JRT29

Click to collapse



Bluesoleil software, as I know, is a advanced driver for bluetooth dongle, for Pc. So you do not need it to connect your ppc to your bluetooth gps.


----------



## king_dani (Aug 19, 2007)

jags1 said:


> most important thing is actual ROM and i am sure everyone has the same WWE:1070309  don't worry about other numbers if they are even different,i will be very happy to see different ROM with less bugs but not sure when...! well i received my new mio a501 the tinest pda phone full of features and priced less than half of the price of my beloved flame, mio doesn't have wifi and its not 3g ,it has so many other cool feature and its sdio compatible,if i want i can get spectec wifi card for about 50 bucks and its wifi g same speed as flame,good thing would be it won't drop signal with every sleep mode  o ye A2DP feature is bug free bluetooth stays on,with flame if i want to use gps i have reconfigure bluetooth settings every single time (very annoying) mio has built in gps , inever trusted any other built in gps but mio's because it lets me modify something and gps is just fast as external, mio has 2mp cam very sharp resolution better than flame and ye mio lets me use cam flash as a flash light too,surprisingly sound speaker 1w,sounds better than flame eventhough its got stereo speakers, another funky thing mio gave a windshield mount/car windscreen holder and there is a app in phone asks you if you want screen to switch to landscape mode automatically when placed in holder and when you take phone out of holder it automatically switches back to normal mode,i think iphone has this kind feature., o well it costs me only AUD520 compare to flame nearly AUD1400 and wats the difference? no 3g no wifi? , its quad band with edge with 1gb internal memory and as i said i can pick up wifi card for 50 bucks when i am about to die without wifi.
> what i m saying is, i may pack up my beloved flame untill it gets rom upgrade,i thought my flame had less issues but looks like its joined all you guys slowly and i can't be bothered hard resetting it over and over, thats not a conclusion, so i may use my treo 750 for 3g and use mio for gps and some other stuff.
> i am sorry my flame with vga set up goes back in box or may sell it.

Click to collapse



i've come across this little beauty recently , Mio A501 i mean ,but as far as i remember WiFi was a part of specs, you sure it doesnt have one?
plus , would you be so kind to indulge us with a comparison of pictures taken by both here?


----------



## shaileshashar (Aug 19, 2007)

I heard on CNET Asia 4 months ago that o2 was testing wm6 on o2 flame.
Are they still testing ???
So much testing !!!
Are they going to come up with a super wm6 ROM with all our issues solved ?
Hope so.

[ O2, please let us do some 'testing' as well. ]


----------



## greatestkelvin (Aug 19, 2007)

*Windows Mobile 6 on O2 flame*

Looks like the engineers at O2 are not that smart as compared to HTC. They have been trying to fix the issues and problems on the O2 flame, but sadly they have not solved it. Even Asus have came out with Windows Mobile 6...


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 19, 2007)

Regarding the RED Led always on during charging.

It is an obvious bug.

Meantime, while waiting for the fix, here is how I overcome it, may not work for you.

1. I have the Battery % in "Today Screen" Turn On (not sure if this is really needed).
2. Goto Settings,
3. Goto Today,
4. Do nothing in Today,
5. Just click 'OK' to exit.

This should refresh the Today screen and the LED is correctly Green and the battery show the right %.

I think the problem is that the "Main Loop" in the software did not cycle very well to update every status of the PDA in standby mode. Powerup, do a today screen refresh may help.

Hope it works for you.


----------



## saman2184 (Aug 19, 2007)

*want*



thierryb said:


> Mine:
> ROM Version WWE_RC1070309
> Bootloader Version V2.2C601
> GSM Version P6A2
> ...

Click to collapse





hi.
do you have new rom or new radio for o2flame?
i want this rom


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 19, 2007)

> Originally Posted by thierryb
> Mine:
> ROM Version WWE_RC1070309
> Bootloader Version V2.2C601
> ...

Click to collapse



Possible to extract this?
GSM Version P6A2
extRom version WWE_RM_070516
RIL version v08.60

Mine is
P5C2
WWE_RM_070421
v07.76


----------



## djuri (Aug 19, 2007)

Do you have working ICQ client on Flame via GPRS? I've tried ICQ for pocket PC downloaded from icq.com page an IM+ 4.30, none of them was able to connect. Web pages in IE and opera are working well..


----------



## seal (Aug 19, 2007)

I just emailed this to O2 Support.....

"Dear Edward Choo,

I have read your email and don’t understand why you would ask me to send it to the service centre, sending it to the service centre is not going to do anything as the problems are to do with the current Rom and you have told me that you have no new rom’s that have fixes for any of the many problems.

I have sent you emails in the hope of receiving support for the problems that the Flame has, why would you ask me to send the phone to a service centre when there’s is nothing they can do. I have paid nearly $1500.00 for the phone, I am annoyed by the fact that the phone is plagued with problems and now you want me to go without a phone while your authorised service centre takes a week or two to send it back to me with nothing fixed because O2 hasn’t supplied a Rom with the problems fixed. 

I ask you to please just be honest with me and don’t ask me to do things that are going to make me more annoyed, before you reply to this email please find out when you are going to release a new rom with the problems fixed. You mentioned in your last email that O2 was currently looking at the possibility of providing WM6 but I think you should concentrate on getting WM5 functioning properly so you can keep your current and future customers happy, WM6 would be fantastic but let’s just deal with the current issues.

Regards,

Gregory Lackey"


I am getting pretty annoyed with them, I don't think they realy care.


----------



## Menneisyys (Aug 19, 2007)

djuri said:


> Do you have working ICQ client on Flame via GPRS? I've tried ICQ for pocket PC downloaded from icq.com page an IM+ 4.30, none of them was able to connect. Web pages in IE and opera are working well..

Click to collapse



There are several other ICQ-capable IM clients; see the IM Bible at http://www.pocketpcmag.com/blogs/index.php?blog=3&p=1725&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1 if interested.


----------



## ayakabob (Aug 20, 2007)

Why don't we just email O2 asking them to release the ROM, so we can edit it? it will save them having to deal with it!


----------



## ariebk (Aug 20, 2007)

*Charge the Flame in the car*

I find it very enoyn  

i tested few chargers, 1000mA and even *2000mA*!

nothing worked, i see the orange led and its looks like charging, but fir the most, it maintain the power as is or discharge it slower.

another isue, i need to "play" with the car charger to make it charge.

i use the same usb sync cable that i charge the flame on my desktop.

any idea ?


----------



## jags1 (Aug 20, 2007)

king_dani said:


> i've come across this little beauty recently , Mio A501 i mean ,but as far as i remember WiFi was a part of specs, you sure it doesnt have one?
> plus , would you be so kind to indulge us with a comparison of pictures taken by both here?

Click to collapse



bro,took pic with flame in normal room light with no flash and took pic with mio sitting at same spot same light with no flash, is that what you asked take pic by both? see the difference but i still love my flame...!


----------



## saman2184 (Aug 20, 2007)

*ARABIZER*

this rom problem with arabizer .
not working and hang...need for update for radio and rom





________________________
imate jasjar
o2 flame
htc tuch


----------



## king_dani (Aug 20, 2007)

jags1 said:


> bro,took pic with flame in normal room light with no flash and took pic with mio sitting at same spot same light with no flash, is that what you asked take pic by both? see the difference but i still love my flame...!

Click to collapse



yup , that's exactly what i asked for , however , i didn't quit understand which one is which .
the one in right i assume is by Flame . so i gather mio has much better pics .but i also been comforted by some pics of other lads , who tested AF and night mode of Flame , and i thought there are pretty decent pics too , comparable to SE K750i

anyway , you were right , Wifi is missing and that's a huge minus.
but the price is tempting

thnx again


----------



## jags1 (Aug 21, 2007)

king_dani said:


> yup , that's exactly what i asked for , however , i didn't quit understand which one is which .
> the one in right i assume is by Flame . so i gather mio has much better pics .but i also been comforted by some pics of other lads , who tested AF and night mode of Flame , and i thought there are pretty decent pics too , comparable to SE K750i
> 
> anyway , you were right , Wifi is missing and that's a huge minus.
> ...

Click to collapse



there i saw some one selling spectec wifi b/g sdio card for 50 bucks,thats cheap aswell so if anyone wants wifi in it they can pick up that card, same speed as flame's wifi G, this is actually first time i saw wifi card B and G togather which is good for people using none wifi devices,now they can enjoy wlan too


----------



## bkling (Aug 21, 2007)

ok...called up Singapore O2 service counter (tel: +65 6787 1330) and talked to one nice gentleman about my bluetooth intermittent problems as below:-

1.0 Sometime phone device ring and itech bluetooth no ring tone.  There are cases both phone deviced & itech radio bluetooth ring or device keep silent with only bluetooth rings. It made me confuse and I could catch the pattern.

2.0 After sleep mode, when the phone device rings but the bluetooth could not pick up the signal.  In actual fact, the bluetooth is matched/connected to flame when you check the setting.

3.0 After the matching and setting of phone and bluetooth, when phone rings, if I pick up call from phone instead of bluetooth, then most of the time, the bluetooth is dead and I have to soft reset to do matching again to use the bluetooth.

These problems are anoying. My final solution to this is to stop from using bluetooth which is painful to me when I am driving. 

According to this gentleman, O2 is awared of these problem and looking into this.  They will come out new ROM to solve it but don't know when...

Told him the battery life is suck big time as me as heavy user like me could not even last till 3:00pm.

I like the features and functionality of the phone but O2 has to solve the above 2 basic problems.  They are also too slow on the WM6.0. 

It is like fixing heavy Mercedes S class body with 800cc car engine. Looks and features are good but need to keep on pumping petrol with frequent breakdown.


----------



## jags1 (Aug 21, 2007)

bkling said:


> ok...called up Singapore O2 service counter (tel: +65 6787 1330) and talked to one nice gentleman about my bluetooth intermittent problems as below:-
> 
> 1.0 Sometime phone device ring and itech bluetooth no ring tone.  There are cases both phone deviced & itech radio bluetooth ring or device keep silent with only bluetooth rings. It made me confuse and I could catch the pattern.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ofcourse they know wats going on around as they are not deaf nor blind,tell you that they read this forum too but sad thing is  how could they release a heavy features machine with such serious bugs? they knew what they were doing from the start but still released flame anyway.so we could suffer.
before flame was out in the market,they were testing wm6 on it and had said that to ppl that flame will come out with wm6 ,if not then wm6 rom will be released just after flame is out,just like zinc and life.
i had contacted "organiser world" shop here in melbourne to give me heads-up before flame was released,thats what exactly they told me,they even had shown flame wm6 pro base device on thier site, when i questioned them about flame coming out as wm5 then they told me that flame will be released wm6 but in worst case if not then wm6 will be available soon after its release.
so tell me now where o2 is standing in regards to their wm6 pro based flame and where are we people standing waiting? did they lie to us since day one or they thought they could handle situation in regards to giving ppl new rom or wm6 rom? they knew flame will be a failed device after-sale with coolest use-less features.


----------



## vinhrocker (Aug 21, 2007)

Is there any orginal rom for flame? How can i upgrade it?


----------



## thierryb (Aug 23, 2007)

vinhrocker said:


> Is there any orginal rom for flame? How can i upgrade it?

Click to collapse



what we know: our devices have all the same rom, but 2 different radio, ril, and extended rom. These two different packages were released with one month interval, the first one in Singapore, and the second in Australia. But until now, O2 has not released any rom for un upgrade.


----------



## JamesManios (Aug 26, 2007)

*ebaying my Flame*

I decided to stick it out with my g900 so I'm ebaying my Flame, if you know anyone that wants to get one, (or you happen to want 2!) give it a look...

http://cgi.ebay.com/O2-XDA-Flame-PDA-Windows-Mobile-Phone-Unlocked_W0QQitemZ230165447312


----------



## seal (Aug 26, 2007)

I still do not understand why There is not a proper forum for the Flame, the O2 Atom has one and it isn't a HTC Product, so what the hell is going on, is there drug abuse happening here, Drugs can make the simplest chooses seem hard, they can make you feel almighty when really you are just gutter trash. I hope that this is not the case and I hope the picture will become clear soon.


----------



## ariebk (Aug 26, 2007)

seal said:


> I still do not understand why There is not a proper forum for the Flame, the O2 Atom has one and it isn't a HTC Product, so what the hell is going on, is there drug abuse happening here, Drugs can make the simplest chooses seem hard, they can make you feel almighty when really you are just gutter trash. I hope that this is not the case and I hope the picture will become clear soon.

Click to collapse



here ... http://www.xdaflameusers.com


----------



## nuclear (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow long thread. 
Anyways is the XDA Flame really worth its price? Think performance wise. Compare other HTC phones we have? Is it any good? Its priced at brand new pre-order @ $1100USD? 
Someone in my local area is selling the XDA Flame for $700 USD almost brand new. The person has not got any offers or calls. I am really skeptical about buying this thing. And it is quite obious if everyone has not realized it. Its not the mobile device with "ultimate in market performance". If you all want a good phone I suggest O2 XDA Atom LIFE. $800-$900 you can get it. An awesome thing to have.


----------



## CWKJ (Aug 27, 2007)

nuclear said:


> Wow long thread.
> Anyways is the XDA Flame really worth its price? Think performance wise. Compare other HTC phones we have? Is it any good? Its priced at brand new pre-order @ $1100USD?
> Someone in my local area is selling the XDA Flame for $700 USD almost brand new. The person has not got any offers or calls. I am really skeptical about buying this thing. And it is quite obious if everyone has not realized it. Its not the mobile device with "ultimate in market performance". If you all want a good phone I suggest O2 XDA Atom LIFE. $800-$900 you can get it. An awesome thing to have.

Click to collapse



Ha ha, $700, how about helping some of us here to get a few for $700? And hey then I got it for Free. 
It would be nice if you can keep the unkind comments to yourself.
It is fine for us that you please stick on to your own device.


----------



## d_ranade (Sep 2, 2007)

*D pad lighting*

Not really a serious problem but my D pad lighting works for a few seconds after a soft reset and goes off. Is it not supposed to work whenever a key is pressed? Universal ROM has a setting for keypad lighting in settings/buttons. I find this missing in flame. Any help or registry tweek to make the keypad lighting work?


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 2, 2007)

*Flame Extraction Tools*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=326943


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 2, 2007)

d_ranade said:


> Not really a serious problem but my D pad lighting works for a few seconds after a soft reset and goes off. Is it not supposed to work whenever a key is pressed? Universal ROM has a setting for keypad lighting in settings/buttons. I find this missing in flame. Any help or registry tweek to make the keypad lighting work?

Click to collapse



You have both Uni & Flame. Go through the registry and compare.

I will do it if I have both but my Uni is dead.


----------



## d_ranade (Sep 2, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> You have both Uni & Flame. Go through the registry and compare.
> 
> I will do it if I have both but my Uni is dead.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately my Universal is with my daughter and will not be available for a few months.


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 2, 2007)

d_ranade said:


> Unfortunately my Universal is with my daughter and will not be available for a few months.

Click to collapse



WOW.

Having a Daughter who use Uni and she is not with you. She must be already adult and you must be a very Senior person.


----------



## d_ranade (Sep 2, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> WOW.
> 
> Having a Daughter who use Uni and she is not with you. She must be already adult and you must be a very Senior person.

Click to collapse



Well yes I am 56 and found of experimenting with gadgets. Caught up late but catching up!


----------



## d_ranade (Sep 4, 2007)

d_ranade said:


> Not really a serious problem but my D pad lighting works for a few seconds after a soft reset and goes off. Is it not supposed to work whenever a key is pressed? Universal ROM has a setting for keypad lighting in settings/buttons. I find this missing in flame. Any help or registry tweek to make the keypad lighting work?

Click to collapse



Keypad lights working now after HR. 
Thanks


----------



## gislihar (Sep 4, 2007)

*GPRS Connection problem with flame*

I live in Iceland and we have two service providers here.  I am having a problem connecting my phone through gprs to either service.  I have had extensive service support from the service providers and they are sure thet this is a problem with my phone.  I managed to find another "proud" flame owner here who has the same problem.  Can anyone help me find a solution to this problem.


----------



## igalan (Sep 4, 2007)

The Flame is triband (GSM 900, GSM 1800, GSM 1900), if you try to connect to GSM 850, it won't work. Just to rule out the obvious.


----------



## gislihar (Sep 4, 2007)

*GPRS Problem*

Thank you, but I can connect to the mobile network and place calls.  I even get the little G icon on top of my screen but am not able to connect.


----------



## igalan (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm sorry but there is very little to set up to get GPRS working, only the access point and usually your IP and the DNS is automatic. Double check all that anyway. If they're all right try to call when you can get some real tech support, not just first level support.


----------



## djuri (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone can recommend me ICQ client with ability of sending/receiving files?


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Today Screens on Flame


----------



## igalan (Sep 12, 2007)

Has someone tried videocalls? Here it's not working, I called my mobile operator, Movistar, and they say the line is fine, maybe the PDA itself, but they don't have any info on the O2 XDA Flame (I can't blame them for this).


----------



## kdskamal (Sep 12, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Today Screens on Flame

Click to collapse



Hey dude! How is your flame 'flaming'?  performing well or sub-par as compared to universal?


----------



## swain69 (Sep 12, 2007)

igalan said:


> Has someone tried videocalls? Here it's not working, I called my mobile operator, Movistar, and they say the line is fine, maybe the PDA itself, but they don't have any info on the O2 XDA Flame (I can't blame them for this).

Click to collapse



Videocalls work fine for me.


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 13, 2007)

kdskamal said:


> Hey dude! How is your flame 'flaming'?  performing well or sub-par as compared to universal?

Click to collapse



Same:
1. CPU Speed.

Plus:
1 More internal memory.
2 Compact and light.
3 Additional CPU for Graphics.
4 One hand operation possible.

Minus:
1 No QWERTY keyboard
2 Still need some work to get it to WM6.


----------



## Menneisyys (Sep 13, 2007)

djuri said:


> Anyone can recommend me ICQ client with ability of sending/receiving files?

Click to collapse



For example, Mundu. See the "File Transfer?" row at http://www.winmobiletech.com/022007Messengers/chart.html (linked from the IM Bible at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=295677 ). It, however, only sends files. There're no clients with file receive capabilities - if the latest versions of mChat / gsICQ don't support it (at the tie of testing, they didn't).


----------



## igalan (Sep 13, 2007)

swain69 said:


> Videocalls work fine for me.

Click to collapse



Thanks for posting. Then either it's a problem of Movistar in Spain or it's about time to hard-reset my Flame (I should have already done that, but I'm waiting for a new ROM so I don't have to set up everything twice).


----------



## kdskamal (Sep 13, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Same:
> 1. CPU Speed.
> 
> Plus:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the precise 'review'. How is the built quality as compared to unversal? Do you think that it can withstand the day-to-day bashing the universal is able to counter


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 13, 2007)

kdskamal said:


> Thanks for the precise 'review'. How is the built quality as compared to unversal? Do you think that it can withstand the day-to-day bashing the universal is able to counter

Click to collapse



Plus.2 says it all, light and compact.

In terms of ruggedness, Universal seems to have more strength of material, maybe due to the metallic paint on the plastic.

Flame's paint uses more plastic like paint and seems more easy to drop off.

Anyway, most of my phone looks new even after 1 to 2 years irregardless of built.


----------



## swain69 (Sep 13, 2007)

igalan said:


> Thanks for posting. Then either it's a problem of Movistar in Spain or it's about time to hard-reset my Flame (I should have already done that, but I'm waiting for a new ROM so I don't have to set up everything twice).

Click to collapse



yeah, I'm due too for a hard reset, also waiting patiently for WM6


----------



## jags1 (Sep 15, 2007)

every device needs a hard reset every month or so, depending on your use i guess. i did my my hard reset a minute ago


----------



## JamesManios (Sep 15, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Ha ha, $700, how about helping some of us here to get a few for $700? And hey then I got it for Free.
> It would be nice if you can keep the unkind comments to yourself.
> It is fine for us that you please stick on to your own device.

Click to collapse



I've re-listed my O2 Flame on ebay (at $650 currently) if anyone is interested...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230171921757


----------



## rizkilz (Sep 16, 2007)

anyone has any idea on how to get the o2 xda flame to wake up using the hardware buttons??? currently it can only wake up by pressing the power button... i'm afraid of pressing the power button to many times and damaging it in future... can anyone or any software help wake up the device from standby using the hardware button like the red end call button???


----------



## igalan (Sep 17, 2007)

jags1 said:


> every device needs a hard reset every month or so, depending on your use i guess. i did my my hard reset a minute ago

Click to collapse



Ha! My Flame does actually seem to need it  .

I used a F-S Loox 720 for over two years with a single hard reset last summer after a very bad crash (hopefully I had a backup). My N560 hasn't been hard reseted, and it runs for weeks without having to soft reset it (with the same software, as my Flame). Maybe the bar is a bit too high. I hope O2 pushes a new ROM quickly, one that is far more stable than the current.


----------



## swain69 (Sep 17, 2007)

igalan said:


> Ha! My Flame does actually seem to need it  .
> 
> I used a F-S Loox 720 for over two years with a single hard reset last summer after a very bad crash (hopefully I had a backup). My N560 hasn't been hard reseted, and it runs for weeks without having to soft reset it (with the same software, as my Flame). Maybe the bar is a bit too high. I hope O2 pushes a new ROM quickly, one that is far more stable than the current.

Click to collapse



I had to do a hard reset last night, only to find that Sprite Backup could not do a complete restore, too many errors. I managed to salvage my contacts and PIM data. What backup software are you guys using?


----------



## igalan (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm using Spb Backup 1.6.2, but I haven't tested if a full restore works as expected. I added a custom registry value to skip a file that the Flame keeps locked during backups, so Spb completes the backup without warnings.


----------



## swain69 (Sep 18, 2007)

that was the main reason I switched to sprite, but if there is tweak for spb backup I will switch back. I prefer spb backup anyway.


----------



## igalan (Sep 18, 2007)

Add this value:


```
HKLM\Software\Spb Software House\Spb Backup\IgnoreFiles\"15"="\NVMultiProcessMemMappedFileName"
```

If there's already a value named "15" use a number not in this branch. This way Spb Backup skips this file and automatically reboots after backup.

As I've said, I've not tested a full restore after a hard reset.


----------



## HDJ80 (Sep 18, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> I've re-listed my O2 Flame on ebay (at $650 currently) if anyone is interested...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230171921757

Click to collapse



I am interested but, you do not send it to Spain?


----------



## swain69 (Sep 18, 2007)

igalan said:


> Add this value:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks igalan, will give it a try.


----------



## swain69 (Sep 19, 2007)

I can confirm that it works perfectly. Just did a full backup and a full restore.

Oh, and remove the "" when adding the registry values.

Thanks again !


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 19, 2007)

*LCD Flickering with Backlight switch  off*

Not sure if this is a hardware or software problem. But I guess all of us should have it, please check.

You cannot see this problem even under the lightings in Indoors, you must be under strong sunlight (plenty here in Singapore) or maybe strong light shine directly on the LCD.

2 ways to see the problem,

1. Go to brightness control and switch the bright to zero, under outdoor bright sunlight, you will see the LCD flickering.

2. WIth brightness on and brightness timeout set to certain time, wait for the brightness to auto switch off, you will see the LCD flickering under outdoor bright sunlight.


----------



## swain69 (Sep 19, 2007)

I've witnessed the same behaviour. Fortunately for me, there's not much sun where I am.


----------



## igalan (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, the screen flickers when there's no backlight. Under direct Sun with the backlight even at minimum brightness there is no flicker, only when the backlight is off.

It does bother me because the screen is very readable outdoors without backlight, but because of this flicker you have to keep a minimum backlight, even if not needed  .


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Now I know why Trinity has no backlight totally off.

For Trinity, there is backlight even you are at the lowest level.


----------



## igalan (Sep 19, 2007)

Same for the Elf, you can't complety turn off backlight. But this screen is unreadable under the Sun, unlike that of the Flame.


----------



## jags1 (Sep 19, 2007)

my screen : if i bring backlight down to the end i still see my screen and then i wait for screen to go off completely then i take my beloved flame under direct shine (melbourne's sun burns  
i see NO flickers, in normal circumstances when my backlight goes off itself screen stays visible behind darkness then later it goes to dead/pitch black.
did i make any sense here? its like my flame never ever had problem with reading/writing 2gb sandisk micro sd card but i saw everybody else or most ppl facing this issue?


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 20, 2007)

jags1 said:


> my screen : if i bring backlight down to the end i still see my screen and then i wait for screen to go off completely then i take my beloved flame under direct shine (melbourne's sun burns
> i see NO flickers, in normal circumstances when my backlight goes off itself screen stays visible behind darkness then later it goes to dead/pitch black.
> did i make any sense here? its like my flame never ever had problem with reading/writing 2gb sandisk micro sd card but i saw everybody else or most ppl facing this issue?

Click to collapse



There is 3 situation here,

1. Power off (standby), sees nothing on screen.
2. LCD off / Display off, sees nothing on screen.
2. Backlight off / Brightness off / Led off, only the light is off, you can still see the pictures on the LCD.

Did you set Power off/LCD off and Backlight off at the same timing?

Try in the brightness setting mode, just bring the setting cursor to Zero (nothing else) and see it under the sun.


----------



## jags1 (Sep 20, 2007)

yes thats how i did,brought cursor right to the zero did nothing else and looked for flickers saw nothing screen was calmed as usual.i am not trying to show here that my flame is different but i see no flickering at all.


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 21, 2007)

jags1 said:


> yes thats how i did,brought cursor right to the zero did nothing else and looked for flickers saw nothing screen was calmed as usual.i am not trying to show here that my flame is different but i see no flickering at all.

Click to collapse



Has check out on the web with other users, 3 (including me) has problem and 1 (thats you) without problem.

You are the lucky 25%, I guess.

Or your eyes is also flickering at the same frequency, just kidding. Hee Hee


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 21, 2007)

Changed Dial Skin on Flame.


----------



## mamema (Sep 21, 2007)

@CWKJ your dialpad looks nice. Can you provide the whole stuff which is needed to change the skin?

regards

mamema


----------



## jags1 (Sep 21, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Has check out on the web with other users, 3 (including me) has problem and 1 (thats you) without problem.
> 
> You are the lucky 25%, I guess.
> 
> Or your eyes is also flickering at the same frequency, just kidding. Hee Hee

Click to collapse



 you put bad eyes on my flame mate, i did this test again today but without making any changes to brightness or back light, just as normal screen with normal back light i looked at under the sun-light AND it flickers,
i am not the lucky one i don't even have to make changes to find flickering,it shows as it is.


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 21, 2007)

mamema said:


> @CWKJ your dialpad looks nice. Can you provide the whole stuff which is needed to change the skin?
> 
> regards
> 
> mamema

Click to collapse



Attached is the zip file. The bmp files are courtesy of the Cooked Roms by various authors.

Explanation, http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?pid=967#p967


----------



## mawosola (Sep 22, 2007)

*Software for XDA Flame*

Hi,
I have just bought a lovely XDA Flame and everything seems to be working alright. I have been following this forum and was a bit reluctant to buy the flame because of some of the issues but I have taken the plunge, mainly because of the lovey VGA screen. Now I am looking for some software to play it with. *Thierryb* you offered to release some of the software that you have collected. I am intrested. Please email me at *[email protected]* and we can do a deal. Thanks.


----------



## thierryb (Sep 23, 2007)

> Thierryb you offered to release some of the software that you have collected

Click to collapse



I do not remember that I have proposed that. Can you give me the position of my post. Probably I could explain you what I wanted to say.


----------



## mawosola (Sep 23, 2007)

*XDA Flame Software*

thierryb,

I made an error. I was referring to a post by Jags1 to which you quoted on position 31. Apologises. I will get in touch with Jags1.

Mawosola


----------



## ccc (Sep 28, 2007)

*OzVGA for XDA Flame*

I would like to share with those who are interested a new version of OzVGA. This version should be fully compatible with the original XDA Flame WM5 ROM.

More info on http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=68

devictoria


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 28, 2007)

*Dial Pad*



CWKJ said:


> Attached is the zip file. The bmp files are courtesy of the Cooked Roms by various authors.
> 
> Explanation, http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?pid=967#p967

Click to collapse



Someone reported problem.

Anyone has problem installing the dial pad for Flame?


----------



## HDJ80 (Sep 29, 2007)

ccc said:


> I would like to share with those who are interested a new version of OzVGA. This version should be fully compatible with the original XDA Flame WM5 ROM.
> 
> More info on http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=68
> 
> devictoria

Click to collapse



Your cab is working fine with vjbigphone, thankyou very much


----------



## lovebell (Sep 29, 2007)

anyone here know when the TCPMP player will have the driver for flame's Goforce5500? I went for flame cuz its "powerfull" graphic card,now I found it is totally useless.It plays video even  worse than my o2 xda exec and hx4700.
wait a while or just sell it?


----------



## lovebell (Sep 29, 2007)

JamesManios said:


> I've re-listed my O2 Flame on ebay (at $650 currently) if anyone is interested...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230171921757

Click to collapse



haha ,I got it,thanks for your fastshipping dude


----------



## _fm (Sep 29, 2007)

ccc said:


> I would like to share with those who are interested a new version of OzVGA. This version should be fully compatible with the original XDA Flame WM5 ROM.
> 
> More info on http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=68
> 
> devictoria

Click to collapse




thankyou for sharing, downloading for my brother flame now,.


----------



## _fm (Sep 29, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Attached is the zip file. The bmp files are courtesy of the Cooked Roms by various authors.
> 
> Explanation, http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?pid=967#p967

Click to collapse



thanks for sharing, but i thing htc touch dial pad skin is better,.


----------



## Menneisyys (Sep 29, 2007)

lovebell said:


> anyone here know when the TCPMP player will have the driver for flame's Goforce5500? I went for flame cuz its "powerfull" graphic card,now I found it is totally useless.It plays video even  worse than my o2 xda exec and hx4700.
> wait a while or just sell it?

Click to collapse



There surely won't be fixes for TCPMP because it's no longer worked on. For the commercial CorePlayer, there might be, bjut only in the distant future (with version 1.4...1.6): at least half a year, I'd say.  

There is a dedicated thread to this problem at http://www.corecodec.com/forums/index.php?topic=181.0 ; highly recommended.


----------



## lovebell (Sep 29, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> There surely won't be fixes for TCPMP because it's no longer worked on. For the commercial CorePlayer, there might be, bjut only in the distant future (with version 1.4...1.6): at least half a year, I'd say.
> 
> There is a dedicated thread to this problem at http://www.corecodec.com/forums/index.php?topic=181.0 ; highly recommended.

Click to collapse



half a year...oh my...
thanks for your info anyway.


----------



## ccc (Sep 30, 2007)

ccc said:


> OzVGA for XDA Flame

Click to collapse



You will pardon me, I simply left there the splash screen I am using. To change back to the original Windows splash screen, follow these steps:

   1. Clear the +readonly +hidden +system attributes for "\Windows\welcomehead.96.png" (you may use Total Commander).
   2. Download and unpack the "welcomehead.96.zip"    file.
   3. Copy the unpacked "welcomehead.96.png" file to your \Windows directory. Overwrite the old file.
   4. When done copying/overwriting, reset the readonly, hidden and system attributes for the file.


----------



## saman2184 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Problem With Gsm*

pls help me 
1-my phone can't support gsm in some place .and antena not work.
or working for any time .

2-bluth.. not work .not fix for start



___thx for all___________________________

imate jasjar
o2flame
htc touch


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 1, 2007)

BTW, now that the I-Mate Ultimate series has turned out to have a GoForce 5500, we'll hopefully see better 3D / video decoding support. See http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=333321


----------



## igalan (Oct 1, 2007)

A few pages back I posted that video-call wasn't working here. Well, it's now working, I had to hard-reset to get it working. Something was severely messed up.

Also this time I've given up on the Resco Today Plugin (from 2005 version),  I'm now using BatteryStatus 1.04.203 beta4 which seems to work much better. I'll see how it does uring the week. I've also not installed O2 Themes, O2 Phone or anything else. This time I'm looking for reliability first, functionality next.


----------



## swain69 (Oct 1, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> BTW, now that the I-Mate Ultimate series has turned out to have a GoForce 5500, we'll hopefully see better 3D / video decoding support. See http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=333321

Click to collapse



That's good news...here's hoping for a speedy video decoding support. By next year this time, we'll all proably have different devices


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 5, 2007)

A guy at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1562446 mentioned he'd work on the OpenGL ES compatibility issues.


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 5, 2007)

BTW, did you know the Toshi G900 also has the GoForce 5500?


----------



## swain69 (Oct 6, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> BTW, did you know the Toshi G900 also has the GoForce 5500?

Click to collapse



Yes, saw that in their forum. Weird that Toshiba never mentioned anything about it in the G900 specs.


----------



## CWKJ (Oct 7, 2007)

swain69 said:


> Yes, saw that in their forum. Weird that Toshiba never mentioned anything about it in the G900 specs.

Click to collapse



Maybe not worth mentioning?


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 8, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Maybe not worth mentioning?

Click to collapse



There can be another explanation: it's not (entirely) working - see the related forum posts


----------



## CWKJ (Oct 8, 2007)

Not working on Toshiba or also in Flame?


----------



## mamema (Oct 8, 2007)

I've thought to step on the save side and i have ordered a Car Charger from http://www.gpsforless.co.uk/
They offer a "xda flame Car Charger"
Bullshit!
They send me a universal Car Charger which, guess what, didn't charge my device.
So be carefull with this shop!

They dont't even answer emails about that!
So don't buy anything there.


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 12, 2007)

*FM Radio without Headset*

working in flame
HKLM/System/State/Hardware/ and now you must chance the Headset value to 1.

from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=284446


----------



## CWKJ (Oct 13, 2007)

HDJ80 said:


> working in flame
> HKLM/System/State/Hardware/ and now you must chance the Headset value to 1.
> 
> from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=284446

Click to collapse



Does it work for you in Flame?

I have also tried the disable USB charging but not working too.


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 13, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Does it work for you in Flame?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is working with most powerfull radio stations.


----------



## CWKJ (Oct 14, 2007)

HDJ80 said:


> Yes, it is working with most powerfull radio stations.

Click to collapse



The value is a String or Dword or Binary?

I tried and it didn't work.

Do you mind if you can dump the Headset registry here?


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 14, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> The value is a String or Dword or Binary?
> 
> I tried and it didn't work.
> 
> Do you mind if you can dump the Headset registry here?

Click to collapse



It is Dword.
1°- change registry
2°- start fm radio software 
3°- push headset icon 

I use resco registry and it is working.


----------



## CWKJ (Oct 14, 2007)

What is push headset icon?


HDJ80 said:


> It is Dword.
> 1°- change registry
> 2°- start fm radio software
> 3°- push headset icon
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 15, 2007)

Change from headset to speaker mode.


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 15, 2007)

*What use is that?*

Original flame stylus


----------



## mamema (Oct 16, 2007)

HDJ80 said:


> Change from headset to speaker mode.

Click to collapse



works for me also.


----------



## nateshuntsvegas (Oct 16, 2007)

Any news on the flame having wm6 or anyone here developing it? It is the only thing holding me back from getting one. I love the screen hate the fact it doesnt have a qwerty keyboard but the screen makes up for it. If there is not going to be wm6 I will get the eten m800 when it comes out, I was thinking of getting the TILT until I saw this thing, it blows the TILT out of the water the ETEN M800 will be well worth the extra money.


----------



## CWKJ (Oct 16, 2007)

nateshuntsvegas said:


> Any news on the flame having wm6 or anyone here developing it? It is the only thing holding me back from getting one. I love the screen hate the fact it doesnt have a qwerty keyboard but the screen makes up for it. If there is not going to be wm6 I will get the eten m800 when it comes out, I was thinking of getting the TILT until I saw this thing, it blows the TILT out of the water the ETEN M800 will be well worth the extra money.

Click to collapse



You can never compare a small VGA screen with a big VGA screen. Although both VGA, but big screen see more things.

By the way Flame is quite light for the size of the PDA.


----------



## CWKJ (Oct 16, 2007)

HDJ80 said:


> Change from headset to speaker mode.

Click to collapse



Yep, Radio sound from my speaker.

But it has to work with the jack.


----------



## jags1 (Oct 16, 2007)

nateshuntsvegas said:


> Any news on the flame having wm6 or anyone here developing it? It is the only thing holding me back from getting one. I love the screen hate the fact it doesnt have a qwerty keyboard but the screen makes up for it. If there is not going to be wm6 I will get the eten m800 when it comes out, I was thinking of getting the TILT until I saw this thing, it blows the TILT out of the water the ETEN M800 will be well worth the extra money.

Click to collapse



if i list pda's i have used in my life,you will say wat-da r u crazy,yes i have had almost every single cool machine out there hit market in different times,most recent one was htc kaiser and in couple weeks time it will be eten x800, i loved my flame most out of all those i have used, x800 2.8" vga screen is a good idea but keep in mind that being only a qvga size screen having vga resolution means your txt your icons on the screen will go so tiny, wats the point having that tiny screen in vga mode then? vga resolution always suited to bigger screen and flame is best ever resolution i came across,who really cares about keyboard, how often would you use keyboard? n your finger tips have to be very tiny to hit buttons anyway, o ye i was talking eten ...eten is still a small kid in this game, they trying to introduce new ideas because this is the only way they could make some money otherwise if you look at quality ,they are way way behind htc,many many hardware and software issues i had with eten devices , still they done well in short time period n its interesting to see smallest vga screen, will post in couple weeks time about x800.
lets hope flame gets its promised wm6 upgrade sooner or later,then no regrets....!


----------



## TourisT (Oct 16, 2007)

two weeks after Flame was anounced in expansys it disapeared from their list. even in Australia, where it was easy to buy now there are few shops that have it in stock.

After speaking directly with expansys, they don't know if it will even be available. they have lot of units ordered from months ago

with this situation I think two possible resolution:

- O2 is waiting to have the new units with WM6 full working before serving to the shops
- WM6 problems and other bugs not resolved can make them decide not to sell more Flame units

I wait for the first option for two more weeks
after that I will buy a Tytn II as the best option


----------



## jags1 (Oct 17, 2007)

TourisT said:


> two weeks after Flame was anounced in expansys it disapeared from their list. even in Australia, where it was easy to buy now there are few shops that have it in stock.
> 
> After speaking directly with expansys, they don't know if it will even be available. they have lot of units ordered from months ago
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i don't know wat ya talking bro, open expansys australia page you will see xda flame at front page with a blue star sign saying MOST POPULAR and it will be available in 7 days, price is $1254, the stock they getting is as wm5 still so i won't expect any wm6 upgrade in 2 weeks, maybe in 2 months or even 2 years 

http://www.expansys.com.au/


----------



## malamen (Oct 17, 2007)

guyes you always see siege and trail blazer played on the flame cos they have good graphics, suit the phone but where can you actually download those game?


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 18, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Yep, Radio sound from my speaker.
> 
> But it has to work with the jack.

Click to collapse



If you change the registry it work without jack, but only with stations more powerfull.
I use resco registry and it is working for me.


----------



## TourisT (Oct 18, 2007)

jags1 said:


> i don't know wat ya talking bro, open expansys australia page you will see xda flame at front page with a blue star sign saying MOST POPULAR and it will be available in 7 days, price is $1254, the stock they getting is as wm5 still so i won't expect any wm6 upgrade in 2 weeks, maybe in 2 months or even 2 years
> 
> http://www.expansys.com.au/

Click to collapse



in expansys australia they say "will be available in 7 days" since 2-3 weeks ago.
try to watch it again today....surprise!!!....available in 7 days
and so day after day

so they don't know when it will be available


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Flame in ebay*

Caution, WITHOUT tv out cable.

http://cgi.ebay.es/Brand-New-O2-XDA...ryZ64355QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## greatestkelvin (Oct 19, 2007)

*Don't buy O2 flame*

Do not buy this machine. Its a piece of crap. Let me tell you why:
1. The battery life sucks. 
2. The machine gets overheated very quickly
3. The support sucks big time, till now there have not even figured out how to install Windows Mobile 6 on it. By the time they figure out, probably they will be a new model. Go through this forum and u can see so many complaints about O2.
4. After using it for a few days, the charging light does not go off. I brought it back to the service center and they told me its normal that sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.
5. With that kind of money u are paying why not just pay a little more and get the Dopod U1000. This is far more superior machine. If money is a problem, buy the latest Eten or HTC. 

Luckily I managed to sell it, I will never touch an O2 phone again.


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 19, 2007)

1. True, I need two batteries for a complete work day, but a second battery is very economical. 
2. My Flame is not overheated. 
3. I am still waiting WM6. 
4. That does not happen in my Flame.
5. Currently there is no other machine with the features of the Flame: 3.6 VGA screen, size, TV out, USB host, 128 MB RAM, 2GB ROM ...


----------



## jags1 (Oct 19, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> Do not buy this machine. Its a piece of crap. Let me tell you why:
> 1. The battery life sucks.
> 2. The machine gets overheated very quickly
> 3. The support sucks big time, till now there have not even figured out how to install Windows Mobile 6 on it. By the time they figure out, probably they will be a new model. Go through this forum and u can see so many complaints about O2.
> ...

Click to collapse



you got rid off flame ,good luck to you with new device, my comments against yours are:

1: i don't mind this type battery,could be better but second battery has good life.
2: machine does not get over heated at all.i watch tv/movies,leave constant charge for hours no problems.
32 support sucks big time thats true, different ppl got different complaints on this forum,some got lesser issues than others,like myself i have very few issues and they are acceptable untill wm6 arrives or they are solve by another rom.
4: charging light goes off, no problems, even if it was a issue still wouldn't bother me.
5:htc athena dopod u1000 i did use before flame, that device had bugs too, 8gb hd was a big issue in that one,however u1000 is not a pocket-able device but o2 flame is and weight 365g against 190g is a huge difference.
conclusion is: if you can handle few small issues and wait for newer rom or wm6 then there is no other device beats flame,thats for sure.


----------



## greatestkelvin (Oct 21, 2007)

*get rid of your o2 flame*

Don't count on O2 to deliver the Windows Mobile 6. By the time they come out with it, probably Windows Mobile 7 will be on most pdas.. frankly this is an old outdated device. The computer shops are already selling it at 40% discount. On the contrary Dopod U1000 is still selling roughly the same price. True its a lighter device but its an inferior machine. The processor is only 520mhz vs Dopod U1000 which is running at 624mhz. Even the Dell x51v launched 2 years ago is faster that the O2 flame. The graphic processor they have on the O2 is not even compatible with most games. I think they should name it O2 slow.   

Listen to my advice guys, don't ever purchase an O2 device again.. its only for your own good.


----------



## thierryb (Oct 21, 2007)

O2 XDA Flame have a lot of minor issues like most devices have. But in the category of 3.6" vga it is the only one with a lot of additional features : 3g data and phone, direct tv output, 2 gb internal flash memory, usb host. And sure I have missed some.

I recommend warmely this device that is better than my previous loox720 and my acer n311.


----------



## jags1 (Oct 22, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> Don't count on O2 to deliver the Windows Mobile 6. By the time they come out with it, probably Windows Mobile 7 will be on most pdas.. frankly this is an old outdated device. The computer shops are already selling it at 40% discount. On the contrary Dopod U1000 is still selling roughly the same price. True its a lighter device but its an inferior machine. The processor is only 520mhz vs Dopod U1000 which is running at 624mhz. Even the Dell x51v launched 2 years ago is faster that the O2 flame. The graphic processor they have on the O2 is not even compatible with most games. I think they should name it O2 slow.
> 
> Listen to my advice guys, don't ever purchase an O2 device again.. its only for your own good.

Click to collapse



you keep talking about U1000 mate, ppl won't be selling their flames and get U1000 which isn't even a phone looking thing, do you know that brick doesn't even have ear-phone? that means call comes and you talk to your caller only on speaker phone,that was a joke to me,not practical at all, i got rid off that machine in first month but with o2 flame i am still holding on because it has everything somebody ever needed,one more thing that u1000 had dropped its value in first month sale in australia,i saw ppl selling their near new units for about aud800 on ebay cause it wasn't worth keeping, it was kinda joke not a phone,they put 8gb hard-drive in it and that was a bad move, major issue was hard drive was getting confused with either external sd card or internal rom,i had that machine freezing bad everyday, noway you could compare that one with o2 flame,i used these both units for longer enough and can write pretty good reviews on them,i like htc myself but not that brick dude,bring something else better because ppl prefer flame over u1000 thats for sure.


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 22, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> The processor is only 520mhz vs Dopod U1000 which is running at 624mhz. Even the Dell x51v launched 2 years ago is faster that the O2 flame.

Click to collapse



My flame is running between 312 and 624 MHz with xcpuscalar.


----------



## Arasagumar (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi! HDJ20,
TQ for ur information, its very useful. How to make or change registry to play radio permanently by speaker with earphone wire plug in. Why I ask because our Flame got O2 Media Plus which got Alarm with FM Radio. I try to set Alarm with FM Radio but it play only through earphone not by speaker. Any suggestion?


----------



## DaFingr (Oct 23, 2007)

*Flame....should be burnt*

This phone is huge man!!....sure it has neat specs(no GPS)....but the sheer size is a turn off....i seriously recommend the HTC Kaiser,I mate ultimate series instead of the Flame.....


----------



## thierryb (Oct 23, 2007)

Do you have a Kaiser or an Ultimate ?
Did you owned or used a Flame?
If you do not answer yes to both questions your remark will be unqualified.
If you answer yes, we will be interested by a more precised comparison.


----------



## CWKJ (Oct 24, 2007)

Nothing of QVGA can beats VGA.

The only one comparable was HTC Universal and some VGA screen PDA phones. But all are big ones and none are small size phones.

Soon small VGA Pda phones will be out, but ... will have to wait to see before comments.


----------



## DaFingr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Who r u to disqualify(not unqualify!) my opinion?....*

Yea,I owned an O2 XDA Flame.....used it for 3 months!!....sold it....
No,i dont own an HTC Kaiser but i checked it out at a local store....will probably buy it....
Im sure u like the Flame man....but everyones entitled to their own opinions....PEACE!


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 24, 2007)

Arasagumar said:


> Hi! HDJ20,
> TQ for ur information, its very useful. How to make or change registry to play radio permanently by speaker with earphone wire plug in. Why I ask because our Flame got O2 Media Plus which got Alarm with FM Radio. I try to set Alarm with FM Radio but it play only through earphone not by speaker. Any suggestion?

Click to collapse



My O2 Media Plus Alarm with FM Radio play always through speaker.
To the alarm with FM radio does not work the registry changes, you must connect always the headphones, but it play trough speaker.


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 24, 2007)

What happen with xdaflameusers?
http://www.xdaflameusers.com/


----------



## thacvinh (Oct 24, 2007)

*Need help on XDA Flame GPRS Authentication*

My XDA Flame doesn't have icon option for selecting PAP authentication and CHAP authentication. Normally, every O2 phone must have "GPRS Setting" as some mobile network provider require them in order to make our phone connect to their GPRS network. But very strange that my XDA Flame doesn't has that setting. anyone here know how to make my Flame available to set PAP or CHAP authentication please assist me.

The Screen shot from my XDA Flame.


----------



## swain69 (Oct 24, 2007)

HDJ80 said:


> What happen with xdaflameusers?
> http://www.xdaflameusers.com/

Click to collapse



routine maintenance...should be up and running later.


----------



## thierryb (Oct 24, 2007)

DaFingr said:


> Yea,I owned an O2 XDA Flame.....used it for 3 months!!....sold it....
> No,i dont own an HTC Kaiser but i checked it out at a local store....will probably buy it....
> Im sure u like the Flame man....but everyones entitled to their own opinions....PEACE!

Click to collapse



Kaiser is 2.8" Flame 3.5"
Kaiser has keyboard Flame not
You are right, Peace. 
I like banana, and you prefer apple. 
We do not need to like the same thing.
You prefer a phone that could be used as a pda; I prefer a pda, that could be used as a phone.


----------



## DaFingr (Oct 25, 2007)

Thats right  ....


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 25, 2007)

swain69 said:


> routine maintenance...should be up and running later.

Click to collapse



Thanks.
It is working now.


----------



## TourisT (Oct 25, 2007)

now the flame is not available even in expasys australia

will the flame be the shortest life PDA?

I was very interested in this PDA, but only if XDA would have updated it with WM6 and solved all the bugs (the BT problem is Imperative for me)

now I'll wait for the new uncoming VGA PDAs: X800, i-mate,...


----------



## thierryb (Oct 26, 2007)

Now games adapted to the goforce :
http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=180
http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=194


----------



## ell82 (Oct 26, 2007)

*nvddi.dll*

Could anyone please copy nvddi.dll file from his Flame (it is in Windows directory) and attached it here? It is very important, thanks.


----------



## greatestkelvin (Oct 27, 2007)

*you are entitled to your opinion*



DaFingr said:


> Yea,I owned an O2 XDA Flame.....used it for 3 months!!....sold it....
> No,i dont own an HTC Kaiser but i checked it out at a local store....will probably buy it....
> Im sure u like the Flame man....but everyones entitled to their own opinions....PEACE!

Click to collapse



yes I agree, those guys are just feeling so bad  that they made the wrong choice buying the Xda Flame. They feel stupid and they are trying to convince the rest of the world that they are wrong.. After reading the forums they simply do not know what they want. If they want a small size and a built in speaker there is HTC Tytn2 or even the older model Dopod 838pro. If they want  the best pda, there is the Dopod U1000.

1. Xda Flame has poor battery life
2. Xda Flame has poor customer support, (O2 users even have to use xda developers which is owned by HTC to complain)
3. no windows mobile 6
4. device gets heated up. (some users are saying theirs is fine. But this shows poor quality control as not all are working properly before they sell it)
5. O2 sucks big time.

SELL that lousy machine and buy a HTC tytn2 since u guys want a small cute device..


----------



## observer365 (Oct 27, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> yes I agree, those guys are just feeling so bad  that they made the wrong choice buying the Xda Flame. They feel stupid and they are trying to convince the rest of the world that they are wrong.. After reading the forums they simply do not know what they want. If they want a small size and a built in speaker there is HTC Tytn2 or even the older model Dopod 838pro. If they want  the best pda, there is the Dopod U1000.
> 
> 1. Xda Flame has poor battery life
> 2. Xda Flame has poor customer support, (O2 users even have to use xda developers which is owned by HTC to complain)
> ...

Click to collapse



Greatestkelvin

I believed that you are one those whose been using the Xda Flame...otherwise how do you all the so-called lacks in Xda Flame...


----------



## thierryb (Oct 27, 2007)

Some like the Flame. And some don't.
If you do not like, why you post here?
This device is great. It is the good compromise between the tytn2 and the advantage.
This thread was mainly used as an help between people that have purchased it and wants to keep it. Please, respect this goal.
So if you do not like your Flame, sell it. Tell us why if you want once. Then go elsewhere. Here we need help only.


----------



## jags1 (Oct 29, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> yes I agree, those guys are just feeling so bad  that they made the wrong choice buying the Xda Flame. They feel stupid and they are trying to convince the rest of the world that they are wrong.. After reading the forums they simply do not know what they want. If they want a small size and a built in speaker there is HTC Tytn2 or even the older model Dopod 838pro. If they want  the best pda, there is the Dopod U1000.
> 
> 1. Xda Flame has poor battery life
> 2. Xda Flame has poor customer support, (O2 users even have to use xda developers which is owned by HTC to complain)
> ...

Click to collapse



i suggest : before you post here  you should read my comments against yours over n over and feel if you look stupid yourself or not ? whoever doesn't liek flame or sold their flame why r u hanging around here i suggest again. F****  off with word peace!!!


----------



## igalan (Oct 29, 2007)

thacvinh said:


> My XDA Flame doesn't have icon option for selecting PAP authentication and CHAP authentication. Normally, every O2 phone must have "GPRS Setting" as some mobile network provider require them in order to make our phone connect to their GPRS network. But very strange that my XDA Flame doesn't has that setting. anyone here know how to make my Flame available to set PAP or CHAP authentication please assist me.
> 
> The Screen shot from my XDA Flame.

Click to collapse



You're also missing the Band Selection icon. If you had an earlier backup with these options present, your best bet is to hard-reset and restore that backup. Else a hard reset is the only way I know to get them back... Remember to back up before.


----------



## igalan (Oct 29, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> SELL that lousy machine and buy a HTC tytn2 since u guys want a small cute device..

Click to collapse



I don't want a small cute device, I want a pocket-size device with a large VGA screen that can still be used as a regular phone. I can do without hardware keyboard, but not without large VGA screen. A small 2,8" VGA screen wouldn't be as convenient, as text size would be too small to read comfortably

Oh, yes the Flame does need a better ROM. I'm not arguing about this. So let's move on, you made your points and moved to a different device, let the ones who still use it go on with their discussions.


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 29, 2007)

kevin, flaming and ridiculing Flame users will not be tolerated in this thread. You've been warned.


----------



## jags1 (Oct 30, 2007)

igalan said:


> I don't want a small cute device, I want a pocket-size device with a large VGA screen that can still be used as a regular phone. I can do without hardware keyboard, but not without large VGA screen. A small 2,8" VGA screen wouldn't be as convenient, as text size would be too small to read comfortably
> 
> Oh, yes the Flame does need a better ROM. I'm not arguing about this. So let's move on, you made your points and moved to a different device, let the ones who still use it go on with their discussions.[/QUOT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Knightro (Oct 30, 2007)

igalan said:


> You're also missing the Band Selection icon. If you had an earlier backup with these options present, your best bet is to hard-reset and restore that backup. Else a hard reset is the only way I know to get them back... Remember to back up before.

Click to collapse



If you're looking for the one attached, you can find it under Settings - Personal - Phone - Band Selection.


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 30, 2007)

Knightro said:


> If you're looking for the one attached, you can find it under Settings - Personal - Phone - Band Selection.

Click to collapse



In my Flame is in settings - connections - band selection.

My flame is:
ROM version             WWE RC1070309
BootLoader version    V2.2C601
GSM version             P6A2
extROM version         WWE RM 070516
RIL version               v08.60


----------



## saman2184 (Oct 30, 2007)

*mail to o2*

pls help me for send e-mail to o2 for remove or slove any problem into wm5 flame .
this rom full problem. among the phone setting not work in search & find network and fix or set networks.my phone in some place not work network and no service ..
after install any program phon dailer not work and phone hanging.or my bluetooth not work or work for any time and not fix and very problem in this rom.
but this device very good  than very other's pda .only rom's very bad work.
pls help for me for remove problems..


----------



## swain69 (Oct 30, 2007)

saman2184 said:


> pls help me for send e-mail to o2 for remove or slove any problem into wm5 flame .
> this rom full problem. among the phone setting not work in search & find network and fix or set networks.my phone in some place not work network and no service ..
> after install any program phon dailer not work and phone hanging.or my bluetooth not work or work for any time and not fix and very problem in this rom.
> but this device very good  than very other's pda .only rom's very bad work.
> pls help for me for remove problems..

Click to collapse



I think most of us here have send emails to O2. Apparently they are busy testing a WM6 ROM. 

How do you activate your bluetooth? Through the wireless manager or through another progams interface?
For me, the dialer skin goes funny sometimes, but after reset everything is fine.
List the software you have installed and we can try and help you.


----------



## greatestkelvin (Oct 31, 2007)

*Why*



jags1 said:


> i suggest : before you post here  you should read my comments against yours over n over and feel if you look stupid yourself or not ? whoever doesn't liek flame or sold their flame why r u hanging around here i suggest again. F****  off with word peace!!!

Click to collapse



Why are you guys hanging around in a website that belongs to HTC. You guys have nowhere to go but to hang out in our website and u are telling me to F..... off. Watch your language punk.


----------



## thierryb (Oct 31, 2007)

Kelvin, sended a pm to you. Hope you will understand Thanks


----------



## shaileshashar (Oct 31, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> Why are you guys hanging around in a website that belongs to HTC. You guys have nowhere to go but to hang out in our website and u are telling me to F..... off. Watch your language punk.

Click to collapse



Have you GONE NUTS, xda-dev does NOT belong to HTC.


----------



## jags1 (Oct 31, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> Why are you guys hanging around in a website that belongs to HTC. You guys have nowhere to go but to hang out in our website and u are telling me to F..... off. Watch your language punk.

Click to collapse



dude, i don't know if i should keep replying your posts or not.hopefully you will understand thierryb's pvt msg,not sure what he said in his msg but it may calm you down a bit. i used word F....off  that was bit over-board (maybe) but read your comments you called everyone STUPID here,thats why it made me go bit further than that,i respect everyone here and i know there are really highly respected ppl in this forum too,calling them stupid is not a good thing,however,
i think we should finish this here and split peacefully?


----------



## jags1 (Oct 31, 2007)

ppl have been talking about eten x800 here and kinda comparing it with our beloved flame, i will be receiving  x800 by next week, will post my honest comments here about how good  x800 is and will tell you that which one i kept after reviewing both...!


----------



## CWKJ (Oct 31, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> Why are you guys hanging around in a website that belongs to HTC. You guys have nowhere to go but to hang out in our website...

Click to collapse



Err...

First, shaileshashar is right that this forum does not belong to HTC.

Second, Flame full name is called O2 XDA Flame. So at least it has a XDA word there. O2 XDA's has a long history between O2 & HTC although that are no longer partners now.

Third, I used to have a Universal which I spent more time here and contributed to the Universal forum than I did with Flame here.

Forth, my other half's Trinity is a gift from me which I read and contributed to Trinity forum.

Fifth, you should do a check on why the people hang around here by do a simple profile research on what they do here.

Sixth, even they did not contribute and do not own any HTC devices, they have every right and freedom to hang out anywhere they wish to.


----------



## HDJ80 (Oct 31, 2007)

*XDA flame in expansys*

484,95 

http://www.expansys.es/p.aspx?i=148478


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 31, 2007)

shaileshashar said:


> Have you GONE NUTS, xda-dev does NOT belong to HTC.

Click to collapse



He's right in that we don't (and won't) have non-HTC forums. However, XDA-Dev in no way depends on / belongs to HTC. It's not a subsidiary of HTC and isn't even supported by them.


----------



## greatestkelvin (Nov 1, 2007)

*Lets all just hide the truth*



Menneisyys said:


> He's right in that we don't (and won't) have non-HTC forums. However, XDA-Dev in no way depends on / belongs to HTC. It's not a subsidiary of HTC and isn't even supported by them.

Click to collapse



Xda flame is not a HTC phone. Why is it allowed to have a forum here? Shall we also start a forum on Ipod phones or my Logitech remote control? 

Seems like everyone does not want the truth. Ok let me write again.
1. Xda flame has the best battery life, almost 200 hours
2. The support of O2 is so good that they wanted to buy me a coffee when I sent my old unit for a repair only after using it for 4 days. And guess what they told me there was nothing wrong and its normal that sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.
3. Their service is so good that they are writing Windows Mobile 7 right now tat is why Windows Mobile 6 is not issued. 
4. Their processor is the fastest at 624 mhz.  Though 2 years ago I had a Dell x51v with 624mhz. 
5. It has the biggest screen and the best voice quality in the mkt. 
6. They have such a superior product tat they have to cut prices by more than 40% because they want to be kind to consumers. 

I hope this pleases everyone.


----------



## saman2184 (Nov 1, 2007)

*boot loader*

hi all
for set bootloader pls poke strek (2 line ) for 3 sec and press reset for 1 sec 

but only upgrade with sD


for upgrading press vol message and start win on flame for 3 sec and press reset for 1 sec


but no rom .no radio....
 only need  rom of flame or ultimate


----------



## mamema (Nov 1, 2007)

Seems like everyone does not want the truth. Ok let me write again.
1. Xda flame has the best battery life said:
			
		

> Seems like YOU does not want the truth. Ok let me write again
> 
> 1. I don't care about your opinion
> 2. I don't care about your opinion
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## HDJ80 (Nov 1, 2007)

saman2184 said:


> hi all
> for set bootloader pls poke strek (2 line ) for 3 sec and press reset for 1 sec

Click to collapse



Please, can you explain better? I dont understand it.
Thankyou very much.


----------



## S1MB4D (Nov 1, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> 3. Their service is so good that they are writing Windows Mobile 7 right now tat is why Windows Mobile 6 is not issued.

Click to collapse



no offence but if you bothered to do some research you would find that wm7 may not be out until late 08/early 09 

i think what you are referring to is wm6.1 which again if you did some research you would find that it is made for smart phones that dont have a touch screen!

my guess is that o2 are just taking their time with wm6 as the c****d up wm5 on the device, so now they want to get everything done all in one go so that they dont have to upgrade the ROM again as they want to move onto their next device which will have wm7


----------



## thierryb (Nov 1, 2007)

saman2184 said:


> hi all
> for set bootloader pls poke strek (2 line ) for 3 sec and press reset for 1 sec
> 
> but only upgrade with sD
> ...

Click to collapse



If you explain better, I can try to work on the rom.


----------



## saman2184 (Nov 1, 2007)

*bootloader*



thierryb said:


> If you explain better, I can try to work on the rom.

Click to collapse



hi all,
pls press  and keep two key (line )=> (  ___  &  ___ )  after press reset key  but after reset keeping two line key



and press and keep stratup program & message keys after reset key .

_________________________________________________________ 
 pls i can not flash Kitchenrom..
pls help me 
thanks for all




o2flame
htc touch


----------



## Menneisyys (Nov 1, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> Xda flame is not a HTC phone. Why is it allowed to have a forum here? Shall we also start a forum on Ipod phones or my Logitech remote control?

Click to collapse



You're mistaking real subforums (like that of the HTC Universal) to individual threads (inside a forum) like this. It's only that non-HTC-manufactured devices don't have.



> Seems like everyone does not want the truth. Ok let me write again.

Click to collapse



Look, it's flaming that we don't want. Telling the truth is pretty OK unless you also mock and ridicule people, telling them they're a complete losers because they've chosen to stick with their Flame.


----------



## thierryb (Nov 1, 2007)

saman2184 said:


> hi all,
> pls press  and keep two key (line )=> (  ___  &  ___ )  after press reset key  but after reset keeping two line key
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did not succeed to enter in bootloader.
What I have made :
I click and maintain the two soft keys (left and right ---), while maintaining I do a reset, and I continue to maintain the two keys.
But the Flame do only a soft reset.

Can you correct the way I do please.

In addition, can you tell us where/how you find this solution.

Thanks.


----------



## saman2184 (Nov 1, 2007)

thierryb said:


> I did not succeed to enter in bootloader.
> What I have made :
> I click and maintain the two soft keys (left and right ---), while maintaining I do a reset, and I continue to maintain the two keys.
> But the Flame do only a soft reset.
> ...

Click to collapse




KEEP AND AFTER RESET KEEP TWO SOFT KEY (-,-) FOR 3 SECOND


----------



## HDJ80 (Nov 1, 2007)

greatestkelvin said:


> Xda flame is not a HTC phone. Why is it allowed to have a forum here? Shall we also start a forum on Ipod phones or my Logitech remote control?

Click to collapse



Some threads about non HTC PocketPC devices:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=330748
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=331803
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=322498
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=318411
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=311140
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=279777
...and about iphone
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=289272


----------



## thierryb (Nov 1, 2007)

saman2184 said:


> KEEP AND AFTER RESET KEEP TWO SOFT KEY (-,-) FOR 3 SECOND

Click to collapse



This is exactly what I do. But the pda start windows mobile as a standard soft reset.


----------



## jags1 (Nov 2, 2007)

saman2184 said:


> KEEP AND AFTER RESET KEEP TWO SOFT KEY (-,-) FOR 3 SECOND

Click to collapse



if you think this is the way to get into bootloader and you have done yourself then why don't you place a screen shot here to make pplz life easier?
i personally don't think thats the way to get into it.correct me if i m wrong.cheers


----------



## thierryb (Nov 2, 2007)

jags1 said:


> if you think this is the way to get into bootloader and you have done yourself then why don't you place a screen shot here to make pplz life easier?
> i personally don't think thats the way to get into it.correct me if i m wrong.cheers

Click to collapse



Did you try it also?
But with a screenshot you will see nothing.
What he can do to help us is to take a short video or photos of the different steps with his flame in his hands. But for that he needs 4 hands.


----------



## saman2184 (Nov 2, 2007)

*screen bootloader not stop*



jags1 said:


> if you think this is the way to get into bootloader and you have done yourself then why don't you place a screen shot here to make pplz life easier?
> i personally don't think thats the way to get into it.correct me if i m wrong.cheers

Click to collapse




because   my flame after boot loader screen not fix and not stop for get screen shot.


----------



## saman2184 (Nov 2, 2007)

*flash tools*

hi all.,
i need for flashing to flash tools .but no flash tools 
i thinks flash tools of atom life work for flame
pls search for flash  tools 

thanks for all 


_____________________
 o2 flame 
htc touch


----------



## HDJ80 (Nov 2, 2007)

I found an interesting thing.
If you enter in hard reset mode (clean boot screen), press and keep "no" button and IMMEDIATELY press and keep "yes" button: "image file not found" appears in a green colour message.
Perhaps taking a file NB0 in microSD, starts ROM update.


----------



## HDJ80 (Nov 2, 2007)

Is there anyone who risk to copy the file diskimage.nb0 and eboot.nb0 from extendedROM to microSD and try it?	
I do not dare. In Spain there is no O2 technical service to fix it if something goes wrong.


----------



## jags1 (Nov 2, 2007)

thierryb said:


> Did you try it also?
> But with a screenshot you will see nothing.
> What he can do to help us is to take a short video or photos of the different steps with his flame in his hands. But for that he needs 4 hands.

Click to collapse



that was good one. lolzz


----------



## thierryb (Nov 2, 2007)

saman2184 said:


> hi all.,
> i need for flashing to flash tools .but no flash tools
> i thinks flash tools of atom life work for flame
> pls search for flash  tools
> ...

Click to collapse



you probably have the solution, but we are not able to reproduce what you can do. If you help us to be at the same level Of knowledge as you, we could probably help you to go further.

Can you take photo of each step with a camera? you will probably need the help of a friend to take the photos.


----------



## CWKJ (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like I missed a lot of exciting things happening here.


----------



## HDJ80 (Nov 2, 2007)

*A big little keyboard for our flames.*

http://freedominput.com/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=30


----------



## jags1 (Nov 2, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Looks like I missed a lot of exciting things happening here.

Click to collapse



we r trying to create some excitements but not happening at the moment,you are most welcome to join in


----------



## zakeen (Nov 3, 2007)

Got some questions before I buy:
Ive heard that the flame cant play Doom, is this correct?
Whats the biggest microSD it can take with your Rom updates?
Is this the best 3.5" PDA phone out?
Think a slimmer version is around the corner? its been a while since a phone in the category has been released.

thanks heaps!


----------



## thierryb (Nov 3, 2007)

The biggest official microsd is 2 gb.
Some have installed sdhc cab found here for other devices, that help them to use sdhc 4 gb. But they loose wifi.

This is not the best 3.5" vga phone, it is the only one.

Previous one was years ago and bigger, and next one was the ultimate 7105 also bigger, but was canceled.

Concerning Doom, I do not know, I do not play Doom.


----------



## jags1 (Nov 3, 2007)

doom works on flame.


----------



## saman2184 (Nov 3, 2007)

*flash on o2 life*

i thinks to be flash for flame need  this file on pic 
http://rapidshare.com/files/67205938/life_flash.jpg.html


but for flash not tools





____________________________


o2 flame
htc touh


----------



## saman2184 (Nov 4, 2007)

*new site for o2 support*

new site for o2
new device flame 2....


it:http://www.mwg.com



_____________________________

o2flame
htctouh


----------



## thierryb (Nov 4, 2007)

saman2184 said:


> i thinks to be flash for flame need  this file on pic
> http://rapidshare.com/files/67205938/life_flash.jpg.html

Click to collapse



You told us that you know how to make the Flame to be in bootloader mode. Some of us have tried what you proposed (maintain two soft keys and do a reset), but no one succeeded yet.

Can you make some photos of the different steps and of the result and post here.

I think we already have files for flashing the Flame. We have already two files: eboot.nb0 and diskimage.nb0

We have already verified that these files have been used to flash our flame.

We have already verified that we can use the different kitchens available here to cook the diskimage.nb0 file.

It miss us the step you have: be in bootloader mode. If. you know, tell us! 

Perhaps after we will discover that other files are missing, but we will progress step after step.

The most important step now is:
BE IN BOOTLOADER MODE

Thanks


----------



## saman2184 (Nov 4, 2007)

*bootloader*



thierryb said:


> You told us that you know how to make the Flame to be in bootloader mode. Some of us have tried what you proposed (maintain two soft keys and do a reset), but no one succeeded yet.
> 
> Can you make some photos of the different steps and of the result and post here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




ok. pls thid method for tobe bootloader

press and keep two line keys on flame (keypad)+ reset 
but  press and keep 2 line key ( -,-) before and after reset 
see screen bootloader  but my flame afetr  bootloader not stop screen for get photo.

pls pls set bootloader but this for upgrade on sd .

i need falsh tools for upgrad from pc


----------



## A_2 (Nov 4, 2007)

*boot loader done*

ok i get bootloader but for 0ne seconds on screen


----------



## HDJ80 (Nov 4, 2007)

HDJ80 said:


> I found an interesting thing.
> If you enter in hard reset mode (clean boot screen), press and keep "no" button and IMMEDIATELY press and keep "yes" button: "image file not found" appears in a green colour message.

Click to collapse



Some things about this:
This works in my new PNY 2GB microSD but not in sandisk 2GB microSD.
If I formated PNY 2GB microSD in PC it not work 
If I formated PNY 2GB microSD in canon camera it work 
I think exist one relation between bootloader and SD formated sistem.


----------



## HDJ80 (Nov 5, 2007)

If I formated sandisk 2GB microSD in canon camera, now it work 
And now flame detec it inmediately after soft reset


----------



## TourisT (Nov 5, 2007)

*from todopocketpc*

thanks to www.todopocketpc.com , the user Sanfe, and mssmobiles:

"O2 Asia no more, welcome MWG!
November 03, 2007 [General] | By Edward J. Rutkowski.

O2 is withdrawing from Asia but old O2 Asia team has created new a new company - MWG. Interestingly the new company will continue good old tradition of releasing Windows Mobile phones. Even though O2 Asia has dumped HTC is manufacturer - for the sake of Quanta mainly - it was always a strong supporter of Windows Mobile. Now the MWG will continue this tradition and apart from supporting old Xda phones, it even preannounces future Windows Mobile phones: "Xda Atom 4", "Xda Flame 2" and "Xda Zinc 2"! 

MWG is a new face in the Smart Phone market, based in Singapore the international hub where European style and quality meets and mingles with Asian industry and innovation we aim to bring a fresh approach to mobile communications and mobile computing. 

The team at MWG includes all the former management of O2 Asia, MWG will continue to support O2 device owners and channel partners and we have inherited an exciting roadmap which we will deliver through 2008. 

Browse the site today, and come back soon, it will be developing significantly over the next few months and we will make all our exciting new product announcements here first!"

flame 2 anounced:
http://www.mwg.com/xda-atom-life.aspx


----------



## Yudgin (Nov 7, 2007)

A_2 said:


> ok i get bootloader but for 0ne seconds on screen

Click to collapse



Please, write your full act.
Very much people can't entered in bootloader...
We have a ROM image, but can't open bootloader.

Please help me and all peoples...


----------



## psyCORe (Nov 8, 2007)

my finding today on intel2700g on Axim vs Goforce5500 on Flame

gawd, unexpected *Axim pawn Flame...*


----------



## HDJ80 (Nov 8, 2007)

*First photography from bootloader mode.*




sorry, it is taked with N70.

Text in screen said "UPDATE EBOOT nb0 via SD CARD."
IMPORTANT: I used sandisk 2GB micro SD card formated in Flame with resco file explorer.
With this card in the Flame, push and hold pulsed at least for 3 seconds the 2 keys "-" in the flame, now you reset and hold the keys and waiting boot and hold the keys.
Do not release the keys "-" at any time.
Make backup before try it.


----------



## CWKJ (Nov 8, 2007)

Suggest you get someone help to video you making the Flame into Bootloader.

We all tried but cannot get into it.


----------



## HDJ80 (Nov 8, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Suggest you get someone help to video you making the Flame into Bootloader.
> 
> We all tried but cannot get into it.

Click to collapse



Are you used one micro SD card formated in Flame with resco file explorer?

Look at this  http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=224&p=2


----------



## HDJ80 (Nov 9, 2007)

The video is in ftp://xda:[email protected]/uploads/upload/MVI_0391.avi
Sorry, only 20 sec. but 12MB.


----------



## jags1 (Nov 11, 2007)

*flame 2*

plz share it if anyone knows anything about flame2 what is it? looks like we won't get any rom upgrade until they release and sell flame2 first,anyone working on rom,any progress? tahnks


----------



## zakeen (Nov 11, 2007)

Ive been busy looking around the web from time to time seaching for the flame 2 and I cant seem to find anything at the moment. im kinda hanging out for it as I need a new phone and was thinking about the flame. But I know, if I buy the flame, flame 2 will come out the next day!


----------



## thierryb (Nov 11, 2007)

zakeen said:


> Ive been busy looking around the web from time to time seaching for the flame 2 and I cant seem to find anything at the moment. im kinda hanging out for it as I need a new phone and was thinking about the flame. But I know, if I buy the flame, flame 2 will come out the next day!

Click to collapse



Please buy the flame !
And flame 2 will come!
And we will get wm06 for our flame !


----------



## zakeen (Nov 11, 2007)

as I was typing my post I was thinking someone was going to say that. If I had money to burn then yes I would buy the flame and then the flame 2 the next day


----------



## jags1 (Nov 13, 2007)

*wrote o2 and mwg*

i sent an email questioning o2 about upgrades and same thing with mwg,wrote them too, no one answered ,so i guess they have no answers left for us.


----------



## Yudgin (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi all!

I have lost the bootloader in my FLAME as a result wrong upgrade ROM.
Now i try to recovery device through JTAG.

YOUR HELP is NECESSARY!!!!!

It is necessary for me to a high quality foto of the device without a back wall (cover).

If you already prized your FLAME, or for you warraty was already completed - please, help me!
Remove the battery, unscrew screws, remove a back cover and make foto.

We will be knocked down, that 5 contacts near Sim-slot. I hope, that it and is JTAG and together we can fiтв correspondence of contacts.

This operation will serve then as a guide on recovery of the device killed by an upgrade.

I'm sorry for my bad English


----------



## Yudgin (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok, i get foto! 

See http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=58179&view=findpost&p=1170636


----------



## aamoxda (Nov 14, 2007)

*FCC documents*

This link must be usefull for you.

https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/prod/oet/forms/blobs/retrieve.cgi?attachment_id=749423&native_or_pdf=pdf


----------



## Yudgin (Nov 14, 2007)

very nice job!!!!


Big-big thanks!!!!!


----------



## mrinternet (Nov 22, 2007)

*XDA Flame WM5 Anyone tried any SDHC Hacks?*

sdhc.777 of course killed any micro SD from working..  
uninstalled..ok now. 

I Have a 6GB from my hermes I MUST MAKE IT WORK..


----------



## HDJ80 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Flames in ebay 540$ (364€)*

http://cgi.ebay.es/NEW-O2-XDA-Flame...ryZ64355QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## thierryb (Nov 22, 2007)

mrinternet said:


> sdhc.777 of course killed any micro SD from working..
> uninstalled..ok now.
> 
> I Have a 6GB from my hermes I MUST MAKE IT WORK..

Click to collapse



Discussed here:
http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=14


----------



## jags1 (Nov 26, 2007)

anybody tried cyberon voice-command if that works on flame? meant to work perfect.


----------



## Demon (Nov 28, 2007)

Any way to cook a WM6 rom? Any such project ongoing?


----------



## thierryb (Nov 28, 2007)

We have started to work on that with cwkj on xdaflameusers.com and probably other have tried on 4pda.ru.
But because we are not able to flash securely a rom, we are not encouraged to even modify the wm5 rom.
We are also waiting other devices designed by Arima for Imate on the Ultimate serie that would have wm6 and probably the same design and components.

Visit us at XFU.


----------



## AKTOPSHOOTER (Dec 6, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good keyboard cab to run on the flame? I have tried to load the cooltek one however nothing happens it just uses the original even when selected. I also have downloaded the keyboard through O2 connect however it is just way too big taking up the majority of the screen. If anyone has a great keyboard to use please pass it along


----------



## TourisT (Dec 7, 2007)

I have the same problem with third party keyboards

try to uninstall SPB products (pocket plus,...)


----------



## ccc (Dec 7, 2007)

It has been found how to flash an OS image to XDA Flame ROM:

http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=344



 

 

 



Now the way to make custom ROM should be open. All the best,

devictoria


----------



## S1MB4D (Dec 7, 2007)

SOMEONE MAKE OS FOR WM6 PLZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ccc said:


> It has been found how to flash an OS image to XDA Flame ROM:
> 
> http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=344
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## CWKJ (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## CWKJ (Dec 8, 2007)

Now the flashing is good, anyone figures out the complicated XIP with drivers?

http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=256


----------



## HDJ80 (Dec 13, 2007)

ccc said:


> It has been found how to flash an OS image to XDA Flame ROM:
> 
> http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=344
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is true, it works. 
You MUST format the card with FAT 16. 
I used pocket mechanic to format the card ( FAT16 and Cluster size 32K) and I managed to make it work.


----------



## amirmw833 (Dec 13, 2007)

HDJ80 said:


> It is true, it works.
> You MUST format the card with FAT 16.
> I used pocket mechanic to format the card ( FAT16 and Cluster size 32K) and I managed to make it work.

Click to collapse



where did you find diskimage.nb0 and 1xdtgklo.kez ?
and please write your rom & radio version before and after flashing OS
and can you tell us this process step by step ...
thanks alot


----------



## HDJ80 (Dec 13, 2007)

Ah! Before making "logical format" I have done "low level format," both with "pocket mechanic"


----------



## HDJ80 (Dec 13, 2007)

amirmw said:


> where did you find diskimage.nb0 and 1xdtgklo.kez ?

Click to collapse



diskimage.nb0 in extendedROM.
1xdtgklo.kez: I have done a file named "1xdtgklo.txt" and I changed the name to "1xdtgklo.kez"



amirmw said:


> and please write your rom & radio version before and after flashing OS

Click to collapse



Before and after flashing OS is:
ROM version               WWE_RC1070309
Bootloader version      V2.2C601
GSM version               P6A2
extROM version          WWE_RM_070516
RIL version                v08.60
These are the same because I used my own file "diskimage.nb0"



amirmw said:


> and can you tell us this process step by step ...
> thanks alot

Click to collapse



Step by step: http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=344

This is my 1xdtgklo.kez in zip format.


----------



## amirmw833 (Dec 14, 2007)

thank a lot for description


----------



## pasha1976 (Dec 15, 2007)

HDJ80 said:


> I have done a file named "1xdtgklo.txt" and I changed the name to "1xdtgklo.kez"
> Step by step: http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=344

Click to collapse



But here devistoria says "1xdtgklo.kez   - a file named "1xdtgklo.kez", serving as a password. It may be an EMPTY file."
And your attached file is not empty, there is one SPACE in it and its size is 1 byte.


----------



## HDJ80 (Dec 15, 2007)

pasha1976 said:


> But here devistoria says "1xdtgklo.kez   - a file named "1xdtgklo.kez", serving as a password. It may be an EMPTY file."
> And your attached file is not empty, there is one SPACE in it and its size is 1 byte.

Click to collapse



Yes, it's true, but it works.
I tried different ways to format the microSD and different 1xdtgklo.kez, and that is that I have worked. 
There are other ways they can work, but this has worked to me.
I am sure that also works if you put a empty 1xdtgklo.kez file.
I think that the 1xdtgklo.kez file may be empty, but that does not mean it should be empty.


----------



## danny3358 (Dec 15, 2007)

You will be surprised when you look at here :::: WM6 version

http://www.iio2.com/thread-2353-1-1.html


----------



## CWKJ (Dec 15, 2007)

danny3358 said:


> You will be surprised when you look at here :::: WM6 version
> 
> http://www.iio2.com/thread-2353-1-1.html

Click to collapse



Only pictures at the moment, but no uploads yet.

Hope we can download soon.


----------



## kdskamal (Dec 15, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Only pictures at the moment, but no uploads yet.
> 
> Hope we can download soon.

Click to collapse



Yep. I too checked with google translator and even got myself register there to see if the WM6 is avaliable. Darn, they are teasing flame users with the screenshots.


----------



## CWKJ (Dec 15, 2007)

kdskamal said:


> Yep. I too checked with google translator and even got myself register there to see if the WM6 is avaliable. Darn, they are teasing flame users with the screenshots.

Click to collapse



I do not need google translator.

Saw my post there? Translated it? 

Saw in another thread that they are saying they have long term relation with Expansys and they will become an official website of MWG. Interesting.

Looks like most of the user are from China.

Hope can download soon, from the Chinese or the Russians.


----------



## mustbiw (Dec 16, 2007)

*XDA Flame*

where should I go to upgrade xda flame frm wm5 to wm6???
thanx..


----------



## pisey001 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Asking for help*



S1MB4D said:


> HERE
> 
> http://www.seeo2.com/product/XdaFlame/template/XdaFlameFeatures.vm
> 
> WTF IS IT COMING TO THE UK?

Click to collapse




Dear Senior Member:

I have bought Flame in Cambodia. I can't connect 3g connection.
Could you please show me how? or they have software to fix this problem.

BEst Regards,
Pisey


----------



## S1MB4D (Dec 16, 2007)

pisey001 said:


> Dear Senior Member:
> 
> I have bought Flame in Cambodia. I can't connect 3g connection.
> Could you please show me how? or they have software to fix this problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



hey firstly i am in the uk and havent a clue if cambodia even has a 3g network! also you might need to check if you have enabled it in the settings > phone > band selection and set to 3g to make sure not only 3g is available but also the phone is only going to check for 3g, apart from that you are better off asking some more experienced guys including CWKJ HDJ80* thierryb*


----------



## CWKJ (Dec 17, 2007)

pisey001 said:


> Dear Senior Member:
> 
> I have bought Flame in Cambodia. I can't connect 3g connection.
> Could you please show me how? or they have software to fix this problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting news if you google "Cambodia+3G".

For you problem, few things to check,
1. Did you set it to "2.5G" or "3G" or "Automatic" mode?
2. Is your area covered with 3G network although it may say it is launch in Cambodia?
3. If answers to Q1 is "3G" and your area confirms to have "3G" network, then it is time to send your Flame to service centre.

When Korea first launch 3G, it covers only Seoul.


----------



## mrinternet (Dec 17, 2007)

mustbiw said:


> where should I go to upgrade xda flame frm wm5 to wm6???
> thanx..

Click to collapse



The million dollar question. No where at the moment, we are all waiting for Rom Chefs, O2/MWG. 

There isn't a WM6 for the Flame that works at moment.


----------



## rorszaik (Dec 18, 2007)

mrinternet said:


> The million dollar question. No where at the moment, we are all waiting for Rom Chefs, O2/MWG.
> 
> There isn't a WM6 for the Flame that works at moment.

Click to collapse





Wonder how we could get this in the USA. Any suggestions?


----------



## zakeen (Dec 22, 2007)

Any news on the Flame 2? I dont know weather I should get a N810 Nokia or wait for the Flame 2........


----------



## Menneisyys (Dec 22, 2007)

zakeen said:


> Any news on the Flame 2? I dont know weather I should get a N810 Nokia or wait for the Flame 2........

Click to collapse



Not a single word as yet... that is, I'd bet at least half a year for it to hit the shelves (if at all).


----------



## zakeen (Dec 22, 2007)

but the site mwg says coming soon. Soon is not longer then a month is it?

http://www.mwg.com/xda-flame-2.aspx


----------



## CWKJ (Dec 22, 2007)

rorszaik said:


> Wonder how we could get this in the USA. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Get Flame or get WM6.

Get Flame, look at the web like expansys, ebay etc, Flame is only launch in Asia.

WM6 for Flame? Sue O2!!! I suppose you can do that in US.


----------



## CWKJ (Dec 22, 2007)

zakeen said:


> but the site mwg says coming soon. Soon is not longer then a month is it?
> 
> http://www.mwg.com/xda-flame-2.aspx

Click to collapse



They also said WM6 is coming soon when they launch Flame with WM5.

And we have not smell anything burning yet. How long is that, you can go and figure it out.


----------



## zakeen (Dec 22, 2007)

So what do you guys think? Should I buy the Flame? I have a Tytn with WM6, am I going to miss WM6 if I get a flame with WM5?


----------



## greatestkelvin (Dec 23, 2007)

*it has been a few months*

It has been sometime since I last checked this link, man there are still so many people complaining about this lousy O2 Flame. As  I used to own one, O2 sent me an email a few days ago informing me that their support in Asia has been sold to another company. Looks like you guys are going to get poor support for a very long time. For those hoping  for a WM6 upgrade, I would say forget it as nobody is going to pay for it. A few months back I posted a few messages informing everyone that O2 flame is a lousy pdaphone with so many complaints about battery life, lousy support, no WM6, it gets overheated..... but the moderator warned me not to do so... looks like I am right afterall.... Listen to my advice as I currently own more than 6 Pda devices..


----------



## S1MB4D (Dec 23, 2007)

thought you may want to take a look at this over at the xda flame forum

 					"Now that we all know that support staff at O2 are polite but unable to address specfic issues, related to WM6. 
I did speak to someone there, and they said the rumour is that there is a problem with WM6 working with the NVIDIA GPU. 
This makes sense in that that the GPU they are using in the flame, has been superceded. 
When I asked them to guess about WM6 based on this they thought that when the flame 2 is released (with WM6) they will likely release WM6 for the Flame 1 then. 

This was me asking them to guess, but the most sense I have heard so far. 

Make sure before you folks progress on any issue with O2 / MWG, that you varify with the, that use are using the most up to date official O2 ROM. 
Any updates from O2 will mean needing that updated ROM supposedly first. 

I am also avoiding emails to O2 / MWG unless to set up a phone call. 
Emails are easier for them but harder to avod things in a conversation. 

Regards and Merry CHristmas Folks"


----------



## thierryb (Dec 24, 2007)

all the HTC devices have had a better support and upgrade from xda devs than from HTC or operators. It is the same concerning xda flame. Visit XFU, it is similar to xda devs but for the flame

The Flame is alone in its category : a real pda with a 3.5" vga. In addition it is a phone. And it has no keyboard.

Concerning wm6, you will see that afeng11 has already a prototype. I am also working on it. I am quite sure you will have it as it exists wm6 for a lot of devices orphaned of their vendors, but not abandonned by their users.

Flame is a great device, even with the minor bugs it has, and without wm6.

Before you purchase it read again the description of its category. if you prefer a phone, with pda functions, do not buy it.
If you need keyboard to write only sms. do not buy it.

I use the flame instead of a laptop between 4 and 8 hours by day reading and writing mail, taking notes, surfing the net, seeing or streaming video, driving with my gps, earing or recording fm radio and so on.
With usb host, 2 gb internal flash memory, 128 Mb memory, there is no device of its size than can beat the flame for me.

Perhaps the flame2, but we do not know yet its characteristics and when it will be available.
So take a flame, moreover you will pay it half of the price we have paid it.


----------



## amirmw833 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Software upgrade patch for Xda Flame (for Australia only)*

Hi guys
Look at this :
http://www.seeo2.com/support/XdaFlame/template/ServiceMenu.vm#software
Did anybody download this Upgrade Patch for XDA FLAME?
if anybody downloaded it, can upload it in other place in the net?
this patch is for Australia only ...
with this address :
http://www.seeo2.com/user/XdaFlame/template/XdaFlame_AU_patch_Aug2007.vm
this is the file name : "XdaFlame_AU_patch_Aug2007.vm"
and Asian customers can't downoal this patch ...
the O2 company didn't let them to download that patch
they found from IMEI
thanks alot


----------



## neo_com_3 (Jan 6, 2008)

thierryb said:


> all the HTC devices have had a better support and upgrade from xda devs than from HTC or operators. It is the same concerning xda flame. Visit XFU, it is similar to xda devs but for the flame
> 
> The Flame is alone in its category : a real pda with a 3.5" vga. In addition it is a phone. And it has no keyboard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



M8, you so right. This tool makes me think that I do not have any other option in order to replace it with something else. It has its own category...


----------



## neo_com_3 (Jan 6, 2008)

psyCORe said:


> my finding today on intel2700g on Axim vs Goforce5500 on Flame
> 
> gawd, unexpected *Axim pawn Flame...*

Click to collapse



Well, keep in mind that Flame is also a... phone! The GSM part can use much power of the processor while playing the video. You should turn off the phone and turn on the turbo mode on Flame. Still, you should not compare PPC vs Phone-PPC...


----------



## seal (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone know how to pull apart the flame, I have removed the screws but that is as far as I can get, it seems to be really tight, I am sure there is a method and I don't know it!!!!!  Please if anyone know please let me know, I have not ruled out the grinder.........


----------



## seal (Jan 8, 2008)

Please, Please, Please anyone know how to pull this phone apart?????


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 8, 2008)

neo_com_3 said:


> Well, keep in mind that Flame is also a... phone! The GSM part can use much power of the processor while playing the video. You should turn off the phone and turn on the turbo mode on Flame. Still, you should not compare PPC vs Phone-PPC...

Click to collapse



Actually, it wasn't streaming. If you disable 3G (see my related tutorials), your standby time will be days - that is, in no way effecting battery life while playing videos.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 8, 2008)

neo_com_3 said:


> Well, keep in mind that Flame is also a... phone! The GSM part can use much power of the processor while playing the video. You should turn off the phone and turn on the turbo mode on Flame. Still, you should not compare PPC vs Phone-PPC...

Click to collapse



also, don't forget that the GF 5500 isn't currently supported by CorePlayer, let alone the abandoned TCPMP. The 2700G is, but it only helps with ASP videos, not with, say, AVC ones. (See my related articles for more info on the latter)


----------



## neo_com_3 (Jan 8, 2008)

Menneisyys said:


> Actually, it wasn't streaming. If you disable 3G (see my related tutorials), your standby time will be days - that is, in no way effecting battery life while playing videos.

Click to collapse



M8...
I am not talking about battery life. My point is that a PPC-Phone will share the power of the CPU to the GSM part and to all running apps. So, Flame does more while playing the video. So it is unfair to compare it with a PPC without Phone...


----------



## Tuningszocske (Jan 14, 2008)

seal said:


> Please, Please, Please anyone know how to pull this phone apart?????

Click to collapse



I hope it will help. I uploaded one pdf file with the pictures of the Flame inside.

http://rapidshare.com/files/83607198/flame-inside.pdf.html


----------



## malamen (Jan 14, 2008)

*thermometer*

Guyes i noticed that when the battery is dead, and you press the on button a screen comes up saying that the power is too low to switch on. On that screen there is also a point that sais what temp it it, that seems to be always accurate.
I was wondering, is there any way to use that theremometer in normal mode? ie when the phone is running?

please help, cos it would be a cool gadget


----------



## Rambalac (Jan 15, 2008)

I found that my EM-ONE has hardware acceleration for WMV in WMP. Also i found NvWMV.dll in \windows folder as in registry. What Nv*.dll files do you have in Flame?


----------



## thierryb (Jan 15, 2008)

\windows\nvwmpplugin.dll;8332;2007/06/20
\windows\nvvideorenderer.dll;86768;2007/06/20
\windows\nvh264transform.dll;38140;2007/06/20
\windows\nvaudiotransformfilter.dll;39312;2007/06/20
\windows\nvmpeg4transformfilter.dll;38120;2007/06/20
\windows\nvbsp.dll;10436;2007/06/20
\windows\nvbacklight.dll;10940;2007/06/20
\windows\nvsdhc.dll;22612;2007/06/20
\windows\nvcam.dll;119368;2007/06/20
\windows\nvrm.dll;14852;2007/06/20
\windows\nvddi.dll;211528;2007/06/20


----------



## Rambalac (Jan 15, 2008)

Thaks, very interesting
\windows\nvh264transform.dll;38140;2007/06/20
\windows\nvmpeg4transformfilter.dll;38120;2007/06/20
and
\windows\nvsdhc.dll;22612;2007/06/20


Would it be hard exporting registry with whole branchs from System or Software where there is using of that file names? And could you send that files?


----------



## seal (Jan 15, 2008)

Tuningszocske said:


> I hope it will help. I uploaded one pdf file with the pictures of the Flame inside.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/83607198/flame-inside.pdf.html

Click to collapse



Thanks heaps for the link.


----------



## ultraprimeomega (Jan 17, 2008)

any progress on the wm6 porting?


----------



## thierryb (Jan 17, 2008)

answer is here:
http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=33


----------



## ultraprimeomega (Jan 17, 2008)

thierryb said:


> answer is here:
> http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=33

Click to collapse



Thanks for the site. Now i have somewhere to go for XDA Flame answers


----------



## ccc (Jan 18, 2008)

You can unhide (unlock) the extended rom safely using this unhide cab file. You need to install this cab and then to do a soft reset to make the extended rom visible.

You can hide (lock) again the extended rom safely using this hide cab file. You need to install this cab and then to do a soft reset to make the extended rom hidden.

These cab files do nothing other than to change the following registry values:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\StorageManager\AutoLoad\TFFS2]
"Bootphase"=dword:00000000  to  00000002  and back
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\StorageManager\Profiles\ TRUEFFS_DOC1\FATFS]
"MountHidden"=dword:00000001  to  00000000  and back

Best wishes, devictoria


----------



## Rambalac (Jan 18, 2008)

I need that files for my EM-ONE. I was able to enable 3d acceleration using files from Flame. Now i'm trying to make mp4 hardware acceleration.


----------



## thierryb (Jan 19, 2008)

I will post you all the files and the registry of our last official rom here this weekend.
http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=33

We have started a new thread on our work on wm06 thanks to afeng.
http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=442


----------



## rol___ (Jan 20, 2008)

*Outlook*



djuri said:


> nope  then it will become john, smith

Click to collapse



You need to set the parametes for the contacts in your Outlook program.
When editing in Outlook, one of the options is how you want to have the name dislpayed. It asks for either way, and you choose the display that you prefer.


----------



## thierryb (Jan 20, 2008)

Rambalac said:


> I need that files for my EM-ONE. I was able to enable 3d acceleration using files from Flame. Now i'm trying to make mp4 hardware acceleration.

Click to collapse



http://w15.easy-share.com/15524851.html
Hope it will help.


----------



## HDJ80 (Mar 10, 2008)

*WM6 chinesse ROM*

http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=442&p=4
Please read the topic before trying, can be dangerous to your machine.
http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=344
http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=442&p=1


----------



## HDJ80 (Mar 12, 2008)

*First WWE WM6 for Flame*

http://xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?pid=4776#p4776


----------



## -qwerty- (Mar 12, 2008)

And here you participated! 

PS Sorry fo my English.


----------



## ccc (Mar 12, 2008)

*XDA Flame kitchen by devictoria*

Here is my first version of XDA Flame kitchen. I use it myself and it may be useful to somebody.

Cheers,

devictoria (ccc)


----------



## Th3keeper (Mar 13, 2008)

ccc said:


> Here is my first version of XDA Flame kitchen. I use it myself and it may be useful to somebody.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> devictoria (ccc)

Click to collapse



Hi sorry new dude here. May I know what is a Flame Kitchen and what isit used for? At the same time how am I able to back up my current rom before I flash over the new WM06 one? Sorry for all the noob questions. Tried searching for it but am still quite lost.

Help is MUCH appreciated.


----------



## CWKJ (Mar 13, 2008)

Finally!!!


----------



## AKTOPSHOOTER (Mar 13, 2008)

Screen shots or a video would be nice I am at work sorry I am die'n to see this thing in action. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## lastnikita (Mar 19, 2008)

Rambalac said:


> I need that files for my EM-ONE. I was able to enable 3d acceleration using files from Flame. Now i'm trying to make mp4 hardware acceleration.

Click to collapse



Any success ? Do you think one can do something for the flame ?


----------



## Rambalac (Mar 20, 2008)

lastnikita said:


> Any success ? Do you think one can do something for the flame ?

Click to collapse



No, i have imported everything that had mp4 and all their guids, copied files, but still no mp4 in WMP


----------



## midazolam (Mar 20, 2008)

*LED blinking orange only...*

I've read through the thread, but haven't found a reference or fix to this bug... 

Essentially, the led remains flashing orange ONLY regardless of whether or not the phone is charging or whether or not bluetooth or WiFi is enabled. 

The O2 diagnostic shows the LED can cycle through all four colors, but the flashing orange returns after a soft reset or complete power-off.

Anyone have any similar experiences or advice (apart from a hard reset?)


----------



## CWKJ (Mar 21, 2008)

There is also situtation when the blinking Orange LED indicates that there is missed calls or unread inbox.


----------



## midazolam (Mar 22, 2008)

*Blinking Orange LED*

Thanks for the reply, CWKJ.  Good point re: the notification blinking.

In my case, the orange blinking LED continues unabated, regardless of the charging, WLAN, or bluetooth status.  And I have no pending or unread notifications.

In fact, I'm one of those U.S. users who imported their Flame for its specs, but found out on arrival that voicemail notifications do not work with their local network (AT&T/Cingular, in my case).  It makes me wonder if the two issues are related somehow?


----------



## liomojo (May 1, 2008)

Rambalac said:


> No, i have imported everything that had mp4 and all their guids, copied files, but still no mp4 in WMP

Click to collapse



do you want me to send you the dll,s from my i-mate 6150 and the registry.
if you need any help just write me. you helped me sending me the opengl supporting dlls and i am verry thankfull when you saw my post at the nvidia support forum.
if you need anything just say


----------



## bova (May 2, 2008)

new rom WM 6.1 gprs working

http://www.xdaflameusers.com/viewtopic.php?id=794


----------



## liomojo (May 2, 2008)

who should i ask to make a wm6.1 rom for the ultimate 6150. i cant do it my self cause i dont know how to do it and i am not an it specialist, if someone has the will please write back.


----------



## CWKJ (May 3, 2008)

http://www.ultimates.biz/modules/newbb/

Looks like you are already a member there.


----------



## liomojo (May 3, 2008)

but there is nobody that is trying to do something about it , that knows much about computers. obviosly here are the guys who are capable of miracles.


----------



## flame on o2 (May 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I looked for a "buy and sell" option on this forum and I do see any. Is there one?

I'm selling my O2 Flame which I used very little. It's such a great device but I'm just not getting these hacks. I got the 8gb card to work but get no wifi....

Anyway, if anyone is interested I'm in chicago but can ship outside USA if you are honest. Selling for $285.00.

Thanks.


----------



## ayesha (May 6, 2008)

*Help Needed O2 XDA Flame Not showing Imei .........*

Dear All,

I have xda flame and it is not showing I mei. and Radio Also can any one help i uploaded the new rom on it .

Best Regards
Zaheer


----------



## igord (May 6, 2008)

flame on o2 said:


> Hey guys, I looked for a "buy and sell" option on this forum and I do see any. Is there one?
> 
> I'm selling my O2 Flame which I used very little. It's such a great device but I'm just not getting these hacks. I got the 8gb card to work but get no wifi....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



285$, and that is your FIRST post. OK I will take it, but send me the phone and when I get it I will send you the money.


----------



## flame on o2 (May 7, 2008)

igord said:


> 285$, and that is your FIRST post. OK I will take it, but send me the phone and when I get it I will send you the money.

Click to collapse



First post as user FLAME ON 02 but I have another user name which I can no longer use because I do not have the email I registered long ago and I forgot what the password was. So I had to start FRESH. I have sold MANY things with zero complaints at my favorite website for selling things. If you care to take a look the link is below. So, if you are REALLY interested let me know.

Thanks.

http://forum.brighthand.com/search.php?searchid=1190849


----------



## TourisT (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,
has anybody tried to install the new TT7?:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=401679

it says "not compatible device...", but I'm using EFN WM6.1
maybe with standard WM5 it works...


----------



## mike freegan (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi guys.  I can't really trawl through 86 pages of thread, so could someone tell me if you got SDHC to work on the XDA Flame without disabling wifi?  It would be useful to know because it is manufactured by the same people as my Imate 9502, and I would love SDHC to work.


----------



## sx1-doc (Jun 22, 2008)

i sold my flame because of this problem.

no sdhc with wifi for flame ,same with imate, you have to choose one of them(that sucks).

all devices from arima have there problems,none of MWG or imate care about this.


----------



## mike freegan (Jun 22, 2008)

sx1-doc said:


> i sold my flame because of this problem.
> 
> no sdhc with wifi for flame ,same with imate, you have to choose one of them(that sucks).
> 
> all devices from arima have there problems,none of MWG or imate care about this.

Click to collapse



I-Mate have confirmed that they are working on the problem and expect SDHC soon.  Maybe that will be of use to Flame users.


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 16, 2008)

You can find a working ROM, SDHC with Wi-Fi, published by Cotulla on www.XdaFlameUsers.com


----------



## xeirwn (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi guys!

I'd like to inform you that I've uploaded some videos (in Greek language sorry)
with some great NVidia Goforce 5500 demos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfULOBBbnTo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LjYODQV_cM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO9IBLWvv6o

A must-see especially to those who don't own a Flame! (to see what they're missing..) 

Sorry for the bad quality, but I couldnt use Flame's camera...

Anyway I guess you get the picture!


----------



## RussianSpv (Oct 2, 2008)

Where are I can buy brand new XDA Flame ?


----------



## razer_irl (Oct 20, 2008)

Long time browser here but first time poster and I have a question for you knowledgeable people.

Have an option over here to get a Flame or a Tytn II.

Any recommendations on which one to get?


Always been a WM fan but I switched over to the dark side (Nokia) a few months back and now Im going back to a windows mobile.

Which one of the above two would you lot recommend??Btw the Flame is a wm5 and the tytn is 6.1.

Thanks
Richie.


----------



## Cheeseman- (Oct 21, 2008)

razer_irl said:


> Long time browser here but first time poster and I have a question for you knowledgeable people.
> 
> Have an option over here to get a Flame or a Tytn II.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the HTC Tytn II, I own a Tilt myself and so far its been the best Windows Mobile Pro device I've had. It has 128MB of RAM with 256MB of ROM, a sliding keyboard, a 3MP camera, a pretty good GPS, and has a graphics accelerator. (which didn't come with proper drivers, but good-old XDA developers have come up with a D3D driver to fix that ) I couldn't ask more in a pretty portable phone. (other than a VGA screen)


----------



## CWKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

If you like big screen, wait for HTC Touch HD.


----------



## xeirwn (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone knows about the two WMP UI plugins on Core Player 1.2.5.
can be found under "Tools/Preferences/WMP UI plugins":

UIPluginRM
nvwmpplugin plugin

(Both are unchecked as they are unknown to CP)

I have another WM5 device and there I dont see these..
So there is something more on Flame!  

What is their use? I found no effect checking them...
Any ideas please??


----------

